#  :: القاعات العامة :: > قاعة المناقشات >  تأملات في زحام الأيام - 3

## حنـــــان

الأيام...

بتمر بسرعة رهيبة
بتمر ببطئ قاتل

انما كل يوم بيمر علينا بيفضل لنا منه... ذكرى... بنحتفظ بيها طول العمر
قد تكون ذكرى جميلة ومرحة
أو قاسية ومؤلمة
لكن بتفضل... شئنا أم أبينا

تعالوا نستدعي من ذكرياتنا... أونقتبس من مستقبلنا... بعض اللحظات
جميلة... قاسية... مش حتفرق

المهم نوصل في النهاية اننا نلاقي مساحة... لتأمل زحام الأيام حوالينا

الجزء الأول

الجزء الثاني

----------


## osha

أنا في الانتظار

----------


## أم أحمد

*من المواضيع الجميلة فعلا اللي افتقدناها جدااا*
*انا جبت كرسي وقعدت جنب اوشا اهو*
*منتظرة اننا نخوض معا في زحام الايام*

----------


## أنفـــــال

انا هستنى الموضوع دة يا حنان  :: 
لأنه وحشني جداً... 

و سعيدة بعودتك .. 
 :f2:

----------


## nariman

*اسمحولى اخد كرسى جنبكم*

*مستنياكى يا حنان*

----------


## جيهان محمد على

أختى العزيزة .... حنان
فى الواقع عندما قرأت الموضوع لم أستوعب جيداً الفكرة ولكن عندما تصفحت الجزء الأول والثانى من الموضوع أعجبت بالفكرة جداً ووجدتها شديدة الجاذبية .... :y: 
يسعدنى جداً أن أشارك معكم فى هذا الموضوع وإعتبرينى منذ اللحظة ضيفة دااااائمة على موضوعك المتميز هذا (دة بعد إذنك طبعاً) أكرر مرة أخرى إعجابى الشديد بفكرة الموضوع الرائعة.... :BRAWA: 
وتقبلى مرورى وتحياتى....,,

----------


## boukybouky

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

حمد الله علي سلامة التأملات  :: 

ايوة كده بس المهم مش تسيبينا كتير منتظرين السؤال يا نونا

في رعاية الله ،

----------


## ابن طيبة

*حنان انا حاجز بلكون
و مستني الجزء الثالث من تاملاتك الرائعة*

----------


## emerald

السلام عليكم 

الله يفرح قلبك يا اختي  
وأنا اكيد في الإنتظار .. 

شكرا جزيلاً .. على مجهودك مسبقا .
بارك الله فيكِ.

----------


## drmustafa

السلام عليكم 
يسعدنى أن أشارك فى تأملاتك الرائعة هذه 
فى لنتظار السؤال

----------


## سيد جعيتم

الله يا دكتوره حنان
أنا جايب دكه علشان أقعد مع باقى الزملاء براحتى . أنا مستنى . بارك الله فيك . دمت بخير

----------


## om elbanat

السلام عليكم
فكره جميله قوى ياحنان 
انا قرأت التاملات السابقه 
وان شاء الله اكون معاكم فى التأملات الحاليه 
تقبلى تحياتى

----------


## قلب مصر

كل تأملات وانتى طيبة يا حنان  :: 

في انتظار الجزء الثالث من التأملات الساحرة

----------


## حنـــــان

أوشا... وأنا مش حتأخر عليكي  :Bounce: 

أم أحمد... أتمنى فعلا أشوفك معانا في كل سؤال لأنك مابقيتيش تشاركي كتير زي زمان. نورتي الموضوع يا أم أحمد  :f: 

أنفال... دايما رافعة من روحي المعنوية  ::  ربنا يكرمك... أنا سعيدة جدا انك من أوائل المتواجدين  :f2: 

ناريمان... يا أهلا يا أهلا... كل واحد يجي يجيب معاه كام كرسي والنبي عشان اللمة تكبر والقعدة تحلى  :f: 

جيهان... اطرائك أسعدني ربنا يخليكي... اذن ايه بقى البيت بيتكوالمكان مكانك. أنا اللي يسعدني تواجدك لأنك من الأعضاء الجدد اللي اسلوبهم شدني جدا.

بوكي... انتي بالذات أنا مستحلفالك المرة دي كل مرة تدخلي ترمي كلمة وتمشي ومانشفكيش تاني  :Mad:  لازم تشاركي المرة دي والا حضطر آسفة اني أعلن الحرب عليكي  :: 

ابن طيبة... بلكون يا سلام ايوه كده ولو فشار بقى وبيبسي يبقى تمام ماينفعش من غيرهم  ::  أهلا بك يا أستاذ معتز نورت الموضوع بجد  :f: 

ايميرالد... الحقيقة من المرة اللي فاتت كلامك مأثر فيا لما قلتي ان الموضوع ده كان أحد أسباب تسجيلك في المنتدى... وأنا بدوري سعيدة جدا انك انضميتي لينا لأنك انسانة جميلة جدا... نورتي الموضوع  :Love: 

د. مصطفى... مجرد تشريفك للموضوع اطراء كبير أسعد بيه... أهلا وسهلا بك.

أستاذ سيد جعيتم... أيوه الدكة هيه الكلام المعقول... محدش يشاركك وتجاوب براحتك كل الأسئلة. بس أمانة لو حد قال أجي أقعد جمبك ماترفضش عشان الحبايب تكتر  ::  أهلا بك يا أستاذ سيد.

أم البنات... أنا سعيدة اننا أخيرا حنتلاقى ونتواصل في موضوع يجمعنا على مدى مشاركات وأسئلة كتيرة... لأني أحب أقرا كلامك دايما... أهلا وسهلا بيكي معانا  :: 

قلب مصر... ياااه... وانتي طيبة  ::  وينعاد علينا جميعا بخير دايما يا رب  :f: 

الحقيقة مش حقدر أوصف سعادتي بهذا التجمع الرائع من أجمل أعضاء منتدانا الجميل. ولسه بتمنى أشوف ناس كتير بحبهم يشاركونا تأملاتنا...

المرة اللي فاتت... وقفنا عن السؤال العشرين...

راجعالكم بالسؤال 21 ...  :f2:

----------


## حنـــــان

[frame="10 80"]السؤال 21

حين نقرأ هذه الآية الكريمة من سورة الكهف

قَالَ لَهُ مُوسَى هَلْ أَتَّبِعُكَ عَلَى أَن تُعَلِّمَنِ مِمَّا عُلِّمْتَ رُشْدًا (66)

يمكن أن يأتي لذهن البعض أمنية أن يكون في نفس موقف سيدنا موسى
ليطلب العلم من أهل العلم

اخبرنا من يمكن أن تطلب منه علما...
بعد أن رأيت منه علما بلا حدود وأفقا واسعا رحبا

شخص في حاضرك أو شخصية من التاريخ

شكرا لأخي الكريم اسكندراني على فكرة السؤال[/frame]

----------


## ابن طيبة

*كنت اود ان اسال استاذي الجليل دكتور المسيري رحمة الله عليه ان يمنحني و لو جزء ضئيل من ثقافته و علمه التاريخي
رحم الله المفكر المناضل المؤرخ عبدالوهاب المسيري*

----------


## om elbanat

السلام عليكم
سؤال جميل لاختيار ايه من سورة الكهف لان كل السورة اجدها علماً لمن يريد ان يتعلم 
اما الشخص الذى اتمنى ان اتعلم منه فالحقيقه هم اثنان 
الاولى امى / السيده خديجه رضى الله عنها وارضاها 
السيده الثانيه هى حبيبه قلبى الدكتورة عبله الكحلاوى 
سؤالك حلو ياحنان ونفسى اقول كثير

----------


## قلب مصر

> [frame="10 80"]السؤال 21
> 
> حين نقرأ هذه الآية الكريمة من سورة الكهف
> 
> قَالَ لَهُ مُوسَى هَلْ أَتَّبِعُكَ عَلَى أَن تُعَلِّمَنِ مِمَّا عُلِّمْتَ رُشْدًا (66)
> 
> يمكن أن يأتي لذهن البعض أمنية أن يكون في نفس موقف سيدنا موسى
> ليطلب العلم من أهل العلم
> 
> ...



سؤال جميل يا حنان
هما شخصيتين شخصية من التاريخ وشخصية في حاضري

الشخصية الأولى من التاريخ
سيدنا عمر رضي الله عنه وأرضاه
أتمنى أن أعرف منه وأتعلم منه أكثر
أتمنى أن أعرف شعوره وأحاسيسه ودرجة عمق إحساسه الذي أوصله ليقين إيماني بالله فأسلم بهذا الشكل الدرامي 
ونفسي أتعلم منه العدل وكيف يكون  ....
وكيف لا يستطيع الإنسان النوم لشعوره بالمسئولية 
لدرجة أنه وهو في جولة من جولاته الليلية التفقدية لأحوال المسلمين يسمع أنين أطفال جوعى وأمهم تخبرهم بأنها تطهو لهم طعاما وهي لا تملك أي حبوب في منزلها للطهو وتطهو ماءا كي تلهي الأطفال فينتظروا الطعام ويناموا من شدة الجوع والانتظار فيحضر لهم الحبوب والطعام من ماله الخاص وليس من بيت مال المسلمين ويطهو لهم بنفسه الطعام ويوقظ الأطفال ويطعمهم بنفسه ..... لأنه مسئول 

كيف استطاع أن يغلب شعوره الفطري بالأبوة والذي لا ينازعه أي شعور آخر
واستطاع أن يأمر بإقامة الحد على إبنه حتى مات 
يا الله على عبقرية الفاروق وعدله وشعوره بالمسئولية
يا لشدة حبي لهذه الشخصية الرائعة والتي تمنيت أن أكون في عصره وخلافته
اتمنى أن أتعلم جزء ولو يسير وبسيط من هذا العدل الصادق وليس العدل الزائف الذي يلون حياتنا في هذه الأيام

******

بالنسبة للشخصية الثانية فهي في الحقيقة شخصية في حاضري
وهي زوجى الحبيب أتمنى أن أظل أتعلم منه وأنهل من ثقافته وعلمه وسعة أفقه طوال عمري
وأتمنى أن لا ينقطع الحديث بيني وبينه أبد الدهر فهو جدار مهم في بناء شخصيتي وعقلي


حنان بداية قوية وجميلة وسؤال حلو خلاني أفكر واسترجع حاجات كتير

----------


## nariman

> السؤال 21
> 
> حين نقرأ هذه الآية الكريمة من سورة الكهف
> 
> قَالَ لَهُ مُوسَى هَلْ أَتَّبِعُكَ عَلَى أَن تُعَلِّمَنِ مِمَّا عُلِّمْتَ رُشْدًا (66)
> 
> يمكن أن يأتي لذهن البعض أمنية أن يكون في نفس موقف سيدنا موسى
> ليطلب العلم من أهل العلم
> 
> ...


*تعرفى يا حنان انا سعيده فعلا انى لحقت اخيرا اشارك فى موضوعك ده* 

*شوفى ياستى أنا الشخصيه اللى كان نفسى اخد الفرصه الكامله للتعلم منها واداره الحوار معاها مش شخصيه عامه ولا تاريخيه ده كان استاذى فى القسم واسمه دكتور على عبد الرحمن وكان استاذ الأدب العبرى المعاصر ومن حسن حظى أنه درسلنا مرتين مره فى سنه تالته ومره فى الليسانس وللأسف دفعتنا كانت دفعه متعبه جداا وشقيه وهو كان راجل كبير وشخصيته حازمه تقدرى تقولى كده ان طبيعه الدفعه مكنتش بتساعده كتير انه يتوسع ويتكلم خارج حدود المنهج بس فى المرات القليله اللى قدرنا نتناقش معاه قد حسيت بمدى علم وثقافه الراجل ده وكمان تمكنه من ادواته وازاى كان بيحول النقد من مجرد نقد لقصيده وأديب يهودى علشان يفهمنا ايه اللى ورا الكلمات والمعانى والاسقاط المقصود*


*شكراااا ياحنان على الموضوع الرائع*
*فى انتظار تأملاتك* 
 :f2:

----------


## Amira

> السؤال 21
> 
> حين نقرأ هذه الآية الكريمة من سورة الكهف
> 
> قَالَ لَهُ مُوسَى هَلْ أَتَّبِعُكَ عَلَى أَن تُعَلِّمَنِ مِمَّا عُلِّمْتَ رُشْدًا (66)
> 
> يمكن أن يأتي لذهن البعض أمنية أن يكون في نفس موقف سيدنا موسى
> ليطلب العلم من أهل العلم
> 
> ...


 
*حمدا الله علي السلامة يا حنان  أيوة كده ... وحشتينا بجد* 
*التأملات من المواضيع المحببة لنفسي فعلا لأن أسئلتها بتروح بينا في أماكن غريبة و بنجمح معاها بأفكارنا* 
*عارفة يا حنان الجزء الاول و الثاني فيهم أسئلة الواحد دلوقتي ممكن يفكر في إجابتهم بمنظور تاني خالص... لأ و خصوصا أفكاري الإجرامية تطورت قوي * 

*شخص في حاضري .... * 
*تبقي ... نرمين* 
*هي الي بقولها علي طول ماتعلميني ...* 
*كان ليها الفضل في اني احسن اللغة بتاعتي و مازالت بصراحة بتساعدني و بتعلم منها كتير كمان....* 

*العودة المرة دي قوية كعادتك دوما 
**متتأخريش علينا بالسؤال الثاني * 
*و بالتوفيق دايما يا حنان إن شاء الله* 
**

----------


## العسل المر

موضوع  مميز جدا - وفعلا بيخلينا نروح اماكن مش ع البال - وبيفكرنا بناس - سقطت من الذاكرة بفضل ما تفعلة به الدنيا 

*ملحوظة* 
انا السؤال مش بيظهر عندى - طبعا بمر على الردود كلها وبلاقى السؤال معمول لية اقتباس  ومن هنا بعرف السؤال - ودا ف الموضوع من اوله - بأجزاءة الاتنين ( ممكن تكون المشكلة من عندى - الانكودنج ) - مش عارف 

* بالنسبة للشخصية :-

** لا شك واننا جميعا نتمنى وان نقتدى برسولنا الكريم - سيدنا محمد صلى الله علية وسلم .

- فضيلة الشيخ / محمد متولى الشعراوى - رحمه الله ( وممكن تكون الشخصية دى مأثرة فيه قوى عشان حضرت مراسم تشيع جنازتة ولحد دلوقتى فاكر احداث اليوم بالتفصيل ) الله يرحمه ويرحم أموات المسلمين

----------


## حنـــــان

> *كنت اود ان اسال استاذي الجليل دكتور المسيري رحمة الله عليه ان يمنحني و لو جزء ضئيل من ثقافته و علمه التاريخي
> رحم الله المفكر المناضل المؤرخ عبدالوهاب المسيري*


أستاذ معتز
الموقع ده فيه نبذة عن حياة المسيري رحمه لله للي مايعرفهوش قوي...
http://ar.wikipedia.org/wiki/عبد_الوهاب_المسيري
انسان عاش حياة غنية وساب لنا ولله الحمد جزء كبير من علمه في كتبه الكثيرة ودي هيه الباب اللي منها نقدر نوصل لفكره بعد وفاته. رحمه الله وجزاه كل خير وغفر له وأسكنه فسيح جناته.

اختيار رائع يا أستاذ معتز  :f:

----------


## حنـــــان

> السلام عليكم
> سؤال جميل لاختيار ايه من سورة الكهف لان كل السورة اجدها علماً لمن يريد ان يتعلم 
> اما الشخص الذى اتمنى ان اتعلم منه فالحقيقه هم اثنان 
> الاولى امى / السيده خديجه رضى الله عنها وارضاها 
> السيده الثانيه هى حبيبه قلبى الدكتورة عبله الكحلاوى 
> سؤالك حلو ياحنان ونفسى اقول كثير


أم البنات
يا الله... عندك حق  والله... السيدة خديجة رضي الله عنها...
ساعات كتير بتمنى لو كنت أقدر أرجع للزمن ده. بس اتهيألي أنا واحدة من آلاف بيحلموا بكده  :: 
الدكتورة عبله الكحلاوي باسلوبها الجميل الهادئ بتشد جدا... وان كنت الحقيقة مش بتابعها كتير وده لأني في العادي بطلت من فترة أتفرج عالتلفزيون. بحس ان بتفوتني حاجات مفيدة بالشكل ده من برامج دينية واجتماعية بس مشكلتي الكبرى اني بمل وبفضل اني أقرأ عن اني أستمع.

نورتي الموضوع يا أم البنات  :f:

----------


## حنـــــان

> سؤال جميل يا حنان
> هما شخصيتين شخصية من التاريخ وشخصية في حاضري
> 
> الشخصية الأولى من التاريخ
> سيدنا عمر رضي الله عنه وأرضاه
> أتمنى أن أعرف منه وأتعلم منه أكثر
> أتمنى أن أعرف شعوره وأحاسيسه ودرجة عمق إحساسه الذي أوصله ليقين إيماني بالله فأسلم بهذا الشكل الدرامي 
> ونفسي أتعلم منه العدل وكيف يكون  ....
> وكيف لا يستطيع الإنسان النوم لشعوره بالمسئولية 
> ...


أم يوسف... الحقيقة ردك انتي هوه اللي كان قوي جدا وكان له تأثير كبير عليا.
عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه... كان حيكون برضو اجابتي على السؤال ده لو اخترت شخصية من التاريخ. ماكنتش أعرف قصة اقامته الحد على ابنه... بحثت عنها وقرأتها والحقيقة ان الموقف أبكاني من شدة تأثري بيه. الانسان يقف عاجز عن التعبير عن كل ما يدور بداخله من أفكار ومشاعر لما يقرا عن شخصية رائعة زي شخصية عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه.
شوقتيني اني أقرا عنه وأتبحر في شخصيته أكتر بدل من الاعتماد على مقتطفات كل حين وآخر. رشحي لي بقى كتاب أقراه ربنا يكرمك.

---

أدام الله عليكي راحة البال في حياتك الأسرية ووفقك الى كل ماهو طيب وخير يا أم يوسف. وبارك لك في أولادك. نورتي الموضوع  :f:

----------


## محمد على احمد

*الغالية حنان،،،*
*ابدا بشكرك على هذا الموضوع الاكثر من رائع،وهذا ليس بجديد على حضورك القوى ومواضيعك الهدافة، اما عن الاشخاص التىتمنيت ان تعلم منهم ولو القليل*
*ممن غاب هو لقائد العظيم صلاح الدين الايوبى ،كان نفسى اعرف منه ازاى نهزم*
*احفاد القردة ونخرجهم من القدس مرة تانية ،اما حاليا فانا عندى استاذى فى الحياة* 
*من بعد الله ورسوله واصحابه وهو د/مصطفى محمود وطبعا انا اخذ منه ما اجده واقعيا ولا يخدش دينا ولا واقعا .*
*على العموم معلش اتاخرت على المشاركة ،يس لظروف ادعيلى امر منها بسلام*
*شكرا على الموضوع الجميل،*
*تحياتى*

----------


## حكيم عيووون

*الأُخت الكريمة / حنان

أنا صراحة مش داخل اجاوب دلوقتى
تحيتى وتقديرى لموضوعك
الذى يكشف أمام مخيلتى عن ذاتٍ مُبدعةٍ قويةٍ ، تعرفُ وتريد أن تعرفَ المزيد
ولا يستطيع أى أحدٍ أن يخترقَ تلك الذات أو يسطو عليها ، لأنها مُتجددة وتنظردائماً نحو البحث عن مفاتيح المعرفة
لا أجاملك على الإطلاق فليس من طبيعتى ، لكنه انطباعى الأول تجاه هذا الموضوع المُبدع الشديد الثراء .

موضوعك يفتح مساحاتٍ من الفعل والتفاعل والتفعيل نحن فى أشد الحاجة إليها
أسألتك طاغية ، تفتح الروح والقلب والعقل وتُحرك الحواس
ودعينى أقتبس من الأُخت بوكى جملة قالتها لكِ وأراها قد أعجبتنى
 ( حمد الله على سلامة  تأملاتك )
ودائماً نسعد بتأملاتك البديعة
أنا رغيت كتير ومش عارف أقول اللى جوايا
بس بجد انا سعيد بيكى ياحنان

تحياتى
وطبعاً هرد إذا سمحتى
أنا حجزت مساحة خلاص

تحيا مصر
بالحب والإصلاح
والعمل الواعى المُبدع البنَّاء*

----------


## جنة الرحمن

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الله أكبر

ما لقيت كلمة اطراء أعظم من تلك الكلمة أسجل بها اعجابي بفكرة الموضوع الرائعة

ولو تسمحي لي بالمشاركة
أنا بالفعل كنت أتمنى أن استقي علمي من سيدنا " العبد الصالح " الذي قابله سيدنا موسى عليه السلام

وربنا يسعدك أختي يا رب

----------


## حنـــــان

> *تعرفى يا حنان انا سعيده فعلا انى لحقت اخيرا اشارك فى موضوعك ده* 
> 
> *شوفى ياستى أنا الشخصيه اللى كان نفسى اخد الفرصه الكامله للتعلم منها واداره الحوار معاها مش شخصيه عامه ولا تاريخيه ده كان استاذى فى القسم واسمه دكتور على عبد الرحمن وكان استاذ الأدب العبرى المعاصر ومن حسن حظى أنه درسلنا مرتين مره فى سنه تالته ومره فى الليسانس وللأسف دفعتنا كانت دفعه متعبه جداا وشقيه وهو كان راجل كبير وشخصيته حازمه تقدرى تقولى كده ان طبيعه الدفعه مكنتش بتساعده كتير انه يتوسع ويتكلم خارج حدود المنهج بس فى المرات القليله اللى قدرنا نتناقش معاه قد حسيت بمدى علم وثقافه الراجل ده وكمان تمكنه من ادواته وازاى كان بيحول النقد من مجرد نقد لقصيده وأديب يهودى علشان يفهمنا ايه اللى ورا الكلمات والمعانى والاسقاط المقصود*
> 
> 
> *شكراااا ياحنان على الموضوع الرائع*
> *فى انتظار تأملاتك*


أستاذتنا بيفرقوا معانا جدا في حبنا للمادة... خصوصا في الصغر. عشان كده حتى يومنا هذا تلاقينا بكره الفيزيا! ماقابلتش في حياتي حد عرف يشرح الفيزيا دي. كانت عقدة حياتي...
انما في أساتذة بيحبوا المادة اللي بيدرسوها وبيبقى شرحهم فيه ابداع تبقي حاسة انك مش في محاضرة وانما بتسمعي حدوتة ساحرة من انسان له كاريزما عالية جدا.
أستاذك ده انسان رائع... ربنا يجازيه كل خير على العلم اللي وهبه ليكم.
مشاركتك جميلة يا ناريمان  :f:

----------


## حنـــــان

> *حمدا الله علي السلامة يا حنان  أيوة كده ... وحشتينا بجد* 
> *التأملات من المواضيع المحببة لنفسي فعلا لأن أسئلتها بتروح بينا في أماكن غريبة و بنجمح معاها بأفكارنا* 
> *عارفة يا حنان الجزء الاول و الثاني فيهم أسئلة الواحد دلوقتي ممكن يفكر في إجابتهم بمنظور تاني خالص... لأ و خصوصا أفكاري الإجرامية تطورت قوي * 
> 
> *شخص في حاضري .... * 
> *تبقي ... نرمين* 
> *هي الي بقولها علي طول ماتعلميني ...* 
> *كان ليها الفضل في اني احسن اللغة بتاعتي و مازالت بصراحة بتساعدني و بتعلم منها كتير كمان....* 
> 
> ...


الله يسلمك يا أميرة... تسلمي لي على كلامك الجميل.

عارفة لما ألقيت نظرة على تأملات المرات اللي فاتت خطر في بالي نفس كلامك ان الواحد ممكن يغير بعض اجاباته أو يزود على بعضها...
بس ايه موضوع الأفكار الاجرامية دي؟ عايزاكي بقى تعدي على الأسئلة اللي فاتت كلها وتجاوبي عليها عشان نفهم العبارة بالظبط... أيوه يا بنتي لازم تفيدينا أمال حتبخلي علينا بالأفكار الجهنمية دي؟ حتى مايصحش  :Roll2: 

نرمين واضح انها انسانة مميزة جدا...ربنا يكرمها...أما بالنسبة للغة العربية... ان جيتي للحق أهميتها كل يوم بتتجلى لي أكتر... وكتير منا محتاج اعادة تأهيل فيها... امبارح صاحبتي بتتريق عليا عشان مش بعرف ألقي شعر :Bye2:  اوعى حد يتريق!

نورتي الموضوع يا أميرة... وان شاء الله مش حتأخر بالسؤال التاني  :f:

----------


## sameh atiya

> [frame="10 80"]السؤال 21
> 
> حين نقرأ هذه الآية الكريمة من سورة الكهف
> 
> قَالَ لَهُ مُوسَى هَلْ أَتَّبِعُكَ عَلَى أَن تُعَلِّمَنِ مِمَّا عُلِّمْتَ رُشْدًا (66)
> 
> يمكن أن يأتي لذهن البعض أمنية أن يكون في نفس موقف سيدنا موسى
> ليطلب العلم من أهل العلم
> 
> ...


الموضوع طبعاً مش محتاج أى أطراء عليه
الموضوع بجد جميل جداً وبيخلينا نتذكر حاجات إحنا عايزين نفتكرها

أنا هادخل فى الموضوع مباشرةً وهاتابع بإذن الله

بالنسبه للسؤال؟

بصراحة فى شخصيتين أنا نفسى أقولهم علمونى مما علمكم الله
سيدنا على بن ابى طالب والخليل بن أحمد الفراهيدى
سيدنا على بن ابى طالب أنا بحبه جداً لمواقفه النبيله والكثيرة
بس انا عايز أتعلم منه أمور كثيرة جداً جداً فى الدين لأنى بحب أتعمق ولكن بدون أن أصل لأى شكوك 
قد تذهب بى بعيداً عن المراد

أما بالنسبه للعالم الجليل الخليل بن احمد الفراهيدى
فأنا أتمنى إنه يعلمنى كل شىء فى اللغه العربيه وبالخصوص علم العروض
عايزه يشرحلى كل نقطة فيه وليه وضعها والسبب وكل حاجه كل حاجه :f: 

شكرا يا حنان ربنا يكرمك بإذن الله

----------


## emerald

السؤال الـ 21
ابن القيم الجوزية .. رحمه الله  
لأنه يبحر ويتعمق في كل مجال وبشكل ممتع .. ويسترسل في كلامه وشرحه بطريقة شخصيا لا امل منها ابدا ..
محتاجة اتعلم منه الكثير .. وخصوصا في الوقت دا ..  

جدي الله يرحمه ..
كان يحب يقرأ في كل حاجة .. ويدينا المختصر المفيد .. 
مفتقدته جدااااااااا ومفتقدة نصائحه وكلامه .. الله يرحمه ويرحم موتى المسلمين .

شكرا على سؤالك يا دكتورة ..  :f2: 
حلو الواحد يراجع نفسه .. ويعرف هو محتاج يتعلم ايش .. او كيف يغذي روحه وعقله ..

بارك الله فيكِ.

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> السؤال 21
> 
> حين نقرأ هذه الآية الكريمة من سورة الكهف
> 
> قَالَ لَهُ مُوسَى هَلْ أَتَّبِعُكَ عَلَى أَن تُعَلِّمَنِ مِمَّا عُلِّمْتَ رُشْدًا (66)
> 
> يمكن أن يأتي لذهن البعض أمنية أن يكون في نفس موقف سيدنا موسى
> ليطلب العلم من أهل العلم
> 
> ...


فى الواقع حين أفكر فى الأستاذ والمعلم لى فى كل شئ من أمور الدنيا والدين لا يأتى فى ذهنى غير الرسول الكريم محمد (صلى الله وعليه وسلم)...
أما من أطلب منهم علماً فهم يا عزيزتى ليسوا شخصاً واحد أبداً لأنه لا يوجد إنسان أستطيع ان آخذ منه كل شئ فيما عدا الرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام أما كل إنسان أو معلم أذكره هنا فأنا أود تعلم منه شئ معين وإليكى عزيزتى بعض الأمثلة....
عباس العقاد ....أريد ان أتعلم منه كيفية التحليل العبقرى للحوادث التاريخية وللشخصيات التاريخية...
عبد الوهاب مطاوع....أريد أن أتعلم منه كيف كان يحافظ على كل هذه القيم والمثل التى كان يعتنقها فى هذا الزمن الذى نعيشه...
جمال الغيطانى...أريد أن أتعلم منه من أين أتى بكل هذا الإيمان بشعب مصر وبأنه قادر على صنع المعجزات دائماً ..أريد أن أتجول معه فى شوارع القاهرة القديمة ليعلمنى كيف أعشق هذا البلد...
دكتور مصطفى محمود ...أريد أن أتعلم منه كيف زاوج هذه المزاوجة الرائعة بين العلم والإيمان
رجاء النقاش ....أريد أن أقتبس شيئاً من رومانسيته التى أذهلتنى عند إكتشافها...
صلاح جاهين ...أريده أن يعلمنى شيئاً من فلسفته لأتيه بها غروراً على كل فلاسفة العالم
عبد الحليم حافظ...أريد أن أعرف منه من أين كان يأتى بكل هذا الصدق حينما كان يغنى فيخترق كيانى ويحيلنى من حال إلى حال
أبو القاسم الشابى...أريد أن أتعلم منه كيف حافظ على مساحة الرومانسية الرهيبة بداخله وفى نفس الوقت حافظ على المناضل الثورى الذى تثتثير كلماته كل القلوب الميتة وتحولها إلى قلوب تنبض بحب الأوطان...
عذراً يا عزيزتى فقد أطلت عليكى ولكن أقسم لكى أننى لم أنتهى بعد من الأسماء التى أود أن أستحضرها لأتعلم منها أشياء وأشياء
ولكن أكتفى بهؤلاء وأحتفظ بالباقين لنفسى وبداخل قلبى...
تقبلى مرورى وتحياتى...,,

----------


## drmustafa

> السؤال 21
> 
> حين نقرأ هذه الآية الكريمة من سورة الكهف
> 
> قَالَ لَهُ مُوسَى هَلْ أَتَّبِعُكَ عَلَى أَن تُعَلِّمَنِ مِمَّا عُلِّمْتَ رُشْدًا (66)
> 
> يمكن أن يأتي لذهن البعض أمنية أن يكون في نفس موقف سيدنا موسى
> ليطلب العلم من أهل العلم
> 
> ...


بداية قوية جداً للأسئلة 

شخصية من التاريخ

الشيخ  محمد متولى الشعراوى

----------


## حنـــــان

> موضوع  مميز جدا - وفعلا بيخلينا نروح اماكن مش ع البال - وبيفكرنا بناس - سقطت من الذاكرة بفضل ما تفعلة به الدنيا 
> 
> *ملحوظة* 
> انا السؤال مش بيظهر عندى - طبعا بمر على الردود كلها وبلاقى السؤال معمول لية اقتباس  ومن هنا بعرف السؤال - ودا ف الموضوع من اوله - بأجزاءة الاتنين ( ممكن تكون المشكلة من عندى - الانكودنج ) - مش عارف 
> 
> * بالنسبة للشخصية :-
> 
> ** لا شك واننا جميعا نتمنى وان نقتدى برسولنا الكريم - سيدنا محمد صلى الله علية وسلم .
> 
> - فضيلة الشيخ / محمد متولى الشعراوى - رحمه الله ( وممكن تكون الشخصية دى مأثرة فيه قوى عشان حضرت مراسم تشيع جنازتة ولحد دلوقتى فاكر احداث اليوم بالتفصيل ) الله يرحمه ويرحم أموات المسلمين


*أهلا وسهلا بك أخي الفاضل العسل المر
بالنسبة لعدم ظهور السؤال... أنا بتحصل معايا نفس الحكاية لما بستخدم براوزر تاني غير الاكسبلورر... زي فاير فوكس أو سفاري اللي بستخدمه حاليا... في الحالة دي بضطر أرجع أستخدم الاكسبلورر عشان أشوف الموضوع ده بالذات. معرفش بقى لو في سبب تاني.

** سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم... أشرف الخلق... بلا شك لازم يكون قدوة لنا جميعا.

*** الشيخ الشعراوي يعتبر تقريبا الوحيد اللي بستمتع جدا بالاستماع اليه - هو والشيخ علي جمعة.
ما شاء الله... مصر بتطلع مالأخيار كتير والحمد لله.

بارك الله فيك يا أستاذي الكريم... وأهلا وسهلا بك  :f:

----------


## العسل المر

فعلا يا استاذه حنان - انا بشتغل ع الفاير فوكس  للمنتدى  ، انما الاكسبلولر للشغل 

جزاك الله خير - حلو سفارى دا - بيحسسك انك راكبة عربية جيب وبتتجولى ف الصحرا - متنسيش تخدى معاكى قزازة ميه  قبل ما تدخلى علية !!!!

دمتى بخير - فى امان الله

----------


## عصفور الشعر

> [frame="10 80"]السؤال 21
> 
> حين نقرأ هذه الآية الكريمة من سورة الكهف
> 
> قَالَ لَهُ مُوسَى هَلْ أَتَّبِعُكَ عَلَى أَن تُعَلِّمَنِ مِمَّا عُلِّمْتَ رُشْدًا (66)
> 
> يمكن أن يأتي لذهن البعض أمنية أن يكون في نفس موقف سيدنا موسى
> ليطلب العلم من أهل العلم
> 
> ...


aslamo alikom


kifek hanan ...wallahe zamman 
i send u and every body in our forum my huge greetings
i really miss  people here  very very much 
i wich i could join forum again .. just when i have the chance as the past

so  back to ur q ...my answer is  doctor mostafa mahmoud 
and
al_emam al_ghazaly

ur brother toot

----------


## قلب مصر

> aslamo alikom
> 
> 
> kifek hanan ...wallahe zamman 
> i send u and every body in our forum my huge greetings
> i really miss  people here  very very much 
> i wich i could join forum again .. just when i have the chance as the past
> 
> so  back to ur q ...my answer is  doctor mostafa mahmoud 
> ...


ايه دا بجد أنا مش مصدقة ....
تووت  :f:  حمد لله على السلامة أخى الغائب عصفور الشعر
نفتقد تواجدك وآراءك معنا في المنتدى منذ فترة طويلة
أتمنى ألا تغيب مرة ثانية عن أسرتك أبناء مصر

----------


## أنفـــــال

> السؤال 21
> 
> حين نقرأ هذه الآية الكريمة من سورة الكهف
> 
> قَالَ لَهُ مُوسَى هَلْ أَتَّبِعُكَ عَلَى أَن تُعَلِّمَنِ مِمَّا عُلِّمْتَ رُشْدًا (66)
> 
> يمكن أن يأتي لذهن البعض أمنية أن يكون في نفس موقف سيدنا موسى
> ليطلب العلم من أهل العلم
> 
> ...


لو من قديم الزمان .. يبقى ابن القيم .. لأنه ابن القيم ..!
صاحب كتاب عدة الصابرين .. و كتاب الفوائد .. و غيرها .

و لو من دلوقتي .. عبلة الرويني .. عشان انا عاوزة اعرف منها حاجات كتير..!

----------


## حنـــــان

> *الغالية حنان،،،*
> *ابدا بشكرك على هذا الموضوع الاكثر من رائع،وهذا ليس بجديد على حضورك القوى ومواضيعك الهدافة، اما عن الاشخاص التىتمنيت ان تعلم منهم ولو القليل*
> *ممن غاب هو لقائد العظيم صلاح الدين الايوبى ،كان نفسى اعرف منه ازاى نهزم*
> *احفاد القردة ونخرجهم من القدس مرة تانية ،اما حاليا فانا عندى استاذى فى الحياة* 
> *من بعد الله ورسوله واصحابه وهو د/مصطفى محمود وطبعا انا اخذ منه ما اجده واقعيا ولا يخدش دينا ولا واقعا .*
> *على العموم معلش اتاخرت على المشاركة ،يس لظروف ادعيلى امر منها بسلام*
> *شكرا على الموضوع الجميل،*
> *تحياتى*


الأخ الكريم محمد... بداية أشكرك على كلامك وأطرائك الطيب.
صلاح الدين الأيوبي... فكرة رائعة! لو كان ينفع كنت أرجع بالزمن لوقته مش عشان اسأله وانما عشان أتعرف عليه كانسان وكمحارب.
كنت صغيرة جدا لما اتعرفت على الدكتور مصطفى محمود من خلال برنامج العلم والايمان ولصغر سني مقدرتش أتابع ولا أهتم بالبرنامج لأنه اسلوبه كان هادي جدا لدرجة اني كنت بنام منه  ::$:  
أتمنى ظروفك تتحسن عن قريب وتمر منها بسلام.
وشكرا على تواجدك رغم هذه الظروف.

----------


## حنـــــان

> *الأُخت الكريمة / حنان
> 
> أنا صراحة مش داخل اجاوب دلوقتى
> تحيتى وتقديرى لموضوعك
> الذى يكشف أمام مخيلتى عن ذاتٍ مُبدعةٍ قويةٍ ، تعرفُ وتريد أن تعرفَ المزيد
> ولا يستطيع أى أحدٍ أن يخترقَ تلك الذات أو يسطو عليها ، لأنها مُتجددة وتنظردائماً نحو البحث عن مفاتيح المعرفة
> لا أجاملك على الإطلاق فليس من طبيعتى ، لكنه انطباعى الأول تجاه هذا الموضوع المُبدع الشديد الثراء .
> 
> موضوعك يفتح مساحاتٍ من الفعل والتفاعل والتفعيل نحن فى أشد الحاجة إليها
> ...


السيد الفاضل حكيم عيون...
أهلا وسهلا بك وبمشاركاتك في الموضوع.
أشكرك على كلامك الطيب واطرائك... جزاك الله خيرا.
يسعدني جدا أن تحوز فكرة الموضوع على اعجاب هذه المجموعة الرائعة المشاركة فيه... وأتمنى أن يشارك فيه المزيد.

الله يسلمك يا أستاذي الفاضل. وان شاء الله ربنا يقدرني وأكمل الجزء ده واللي بعده كمان... مادام ضمنت مشاركات ثرية ممتعة وقيمة زي اللي شفتها حتى الآن  :f:  ربنا يكرمكم جميعا.
وفي انتظار عودتك ومشاركتك معنا.

----------


## حنـــــان

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> الله أكبر
> 
> ما لقيت كلمة اطراء أعظم من تلك الكلمة أسجل بها اعجابي بفكرة الموضوع الرائعة
> 
> ولو تسمحي لي بالمشاركة
> أنا بالفعل كنت أتمنى أن استقي علمي من سيدنا " العبد الصالح " الذي قابله سيدنا موسى عليه السلام
> 
> وربنا يسعدك أختي يا رب


أختي الكريمة جنة الرحمن
أخلجتيني والله أنا مستحقش كل الكلام الجميل ده. أشكرك وجزاك الله كل خير.

خطر في بالي... علم الخضر لم يكن علم مبني على أسس علمية ودراسة وأسباب... وانما علم ودراية من عند الله يحيطها الكثير من الغموض... وأفعاله كان ينفذها بأمر من الله وان كان ظاهرها كان يبدو- لموسى عليه السلام - مثيرا للدهشة ويكاد يصل لحد الجريمة في بعض الأحيان "قتله للغلام وخرقه للسفينة مثلا"...

أقصد... ان علم الخضر لم يكن من النوع الذي تستطيعي ان تستزيدي منه المعرفة... وانما أوجده الله ليلقن سيدنا موسى درسا... لأن سيدنا موسى عليه السلام كان يخطب في قومه يوما ولما سأله أحدهم هل هناك من هو أعلم منك فتسرع وجاوب ب "لا"... فأرسل الله له جبريل معاتبا وقال له هناك عبد هو أعلم منك.

أشكرك على مشاركتك ونورتي الموضوع أختي الكريمة  :f:

----------


## حنـــــان

> الموضوع طبعاً مش محتاج أى أطراء عليه
> الموضوع بجد جميل جداً وبيخلينا نتذكر حاجات إحنا عايزين نفتكرها
> 
> أنا هادخل فى الموضوع مباشرةً وهاتابع بإذن الله
> 
> بالنسبه للسؤال؟
> 
> بصراحة فى شخصيتين أنا نفسى أقولهم علمونى مما علمكم الله
> سيدنا على بن ابى طالب والخليل بن أحمد الفراهيدى
> ...


أهلا وسهلا بيك يا سامح وأشكرك على كلامك الجميل.
اخترت تعلم الدين من ناحية واللغة العربية من ناحية تانية.
والله جمعت أهم علمين وبيكملوا بعض... يكون شئ جميل لو حصل الانسان على أستاذين رائعيين زي اللي اخترتهم... يبقى ربنا راضي عنك  :: 

نورت الموضوع يا سامح  :f:

----------


## حنـــــان

> السؤال الـ 21
> ابن القيم الجوزية .. رحمه الله  
> لأنه يبحر ويتعمق في كل مجال وبشكل ممتع .. ويسترسل في كلامه وشرحه بطريقة شخصيا لا امل منها ابدا ..
> محتاجة اتعلم منه الكثير .. وخصوصا في الوقت دا ..  
> 
> جدي الله يرحمه ..
> كان يحب يقرأ في كل حاجة .. ويدينا المختصر المفيد .. 
> مفتقدته جدااااااااا ومفتقدة نصائحه وكلامه .. الله يرحمه ويرحم موتى المسلمين .
> 
> ...


يا أهلا يا ايميرالد
الله على اختيارك... ومن يقرأ عن ابن قيم الجوزية يوافقك في اختيارك الجميل...

ماكانش لي الحظ اني أعرف أي حد من جدودي كلهم توفوا قبل ما أتولد... رحمهم الله ورحم جدك وكل موتى المسلمين.
تواجدك جميل ورقيق يا ايميرالد... خليكي معانا  :f:

----------


## حنـــــان

> فى الواقع حين أفكر فى الأستاذ والمعلم لى فى كل شئ من أمور الدنيا والدين لا يأتى فى ذهنى غير الرسول الكريم محمد (صلى الله وعليه وسلم)...
> أما من أطلب منهم علماً فهم يا عزيزتى ليسوا شخصاً واحد أبداً لأنه لا يوجد إنسان أستطيع ان آخذ منه كل شئ فيما عدا الرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام أما كل إنسان أو معلم أذكره هنا فأنا أود تعلم منه شئ معين وإليكى عزيزتى بعض الأمثلة....
> عباس العقاد ....أريد ان أتعلم منه كيفية التحليل العبقرى للحوادث التاريخية وللشخصيات التاريخية...
> عبد الوهاب مطاوع....أريد أن أتعلم منه كيف كان يحافظ على كل هذه القيم والمثل التى كان يعتنقها فى هذا الزمن الذى نعيشه...
> جمال الغيطانى...أريد أن أتعلم منه من أين أتى بكل هذا الإيمان بشعب مصر وبأنه قادر على صنع المعجزات دائماً ..أريد أن أتجول معه فى شوارع القاهرة القديمة ليعلمنى كيف أعشق هذا البلد...
> دكتور مصطفى محمود ...أريد أن أتعلم منه كيف زاوج هذه المزاوجة الرائعة بين العلم والإيمان
> رجاء النقاش ....أريد أن أقتبس شيئاً من رومانسيته التى أذهلتنى عند إكتشافها...
> صلاح جاهين ...أريده أن يعلمنى شيئاً من فلسفته لأتيه بها غروراً على كل فلاسفة العالم
> عبد الحليم حافظ...أريد أن أعرف منه من أين كان يأتى بكل هذا الصدق حينما كان يغنى فيخترق كيانى ويحيلنى من حال إلى حال
> ...


يااااه... كل دي اختيارات يا جيهان  :: 
أوافقك ان ممكن يكون صعب ان الانسان يختار شخص واحد بس... بس أنا بتخيل انك أول ما شفتي السؤال ده... قفز الى ذهنك اسم معين لشخصية بهرتك وتمنيتي تكوني زيها أو تتعلمي منها.
انما بالتأكيد كل شخص من اللي ذكريتهم حتاخدي منه شئ معين أعجبك وحاسة ان شخصيتك حتكون أثرى وأجمل بيها. وان كان على كده... ففعلا صعب اختيار شخص واحد وساعتها القائمة حتكون طويلة قوي  :: 
أعجنبي ردك وتواجدك يا جيهان... تسلم ايدك ونورتي الموضوع  :f:

----------


## حنـــــان

> بداية قوية جداً للأسئلة 
> 
> شخصية من التاريخ
> 
> الشيخ  محمد متولى الشعراوى


أستاذي الفاضل دكتور مصطفى
أسعدني حضورك مرة أخرى جدا وأتمنى تتواجد معانا على طول.
رحم الله الشيخ محمد متولي الشعراوي وأسكنه فسيح جناته.

----------


## أم أحمد

*سؤال جميل يا نونا*
*وفكرته رائعة بجد*
*وخلاني اتأمل مع نفسي شوية حواليا كده
*

*لو رجعت لوراء شوية وقولت شخصية من التاريخ*
*اول حد هافكر فيه علي طول الشيخ الشعراوي رحمة الله عليه*
*كنت بحب اسلوبه جداا وطريقة كلامه كانت سهلة خالص وتجبر اي انسان انه يسمعه*
*فنفسي فعلا كنت اقعد معاه واسمع له واتعلم منه كل شئ خاص بالدين*


*متابعة معاكي يا حنان التأملات الجميلة التي تبحر داخل اعماقنا*
*تحياتي لكِ ولجميع المشاركين*
**

----------


## حنـــــان

> فعلا يا استاذه حنان - انا بشتغل ع الفاير فوكس  للمنتدى  ، انما الاكسبلولر للشغل 
> 
> جزاك الله خير - حلو سفارى دا - بيحسسك انك راكبة عربية جيب وبتتجولى ف الصحرا - متنسيش تخدى معاكى قزازة ميه  قبل ما تدخلى علية !!!!
> 
> دمتى بخير - فى امان الله


الحمد لله اني أفدت
السفاري ده جميل جدا وللمنتدى أسرع بكتير من اكسبلورر وفاير فوكس كمان
كنت حطيت عنه فكرة هنا في الرابط التالي

http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/thread93683.html

----------


## حنـــــان

> aslamo alikom
> 
> 
> kifek hanan ...wallahe zamman 
> i send u and every body in our forum my huge greetings
> i really miss  people here  very very much 
> i wich i could join forum again .. just when i have the chance as the past
> 
> so  back to ur q ...my answer is  doctor mostafa mahmoud 
> ...


يااااه... أخيرا يا محمود وافقت ترجع تشارك.
أنا عارفة ان الظروف مش سامحة بس يعني حاول عشان خاطر المنتدى  ::  والله تواجدك كلنا هنا مفتقدينه. أتمنى عن قريب الظروف تتعدل وتسمح بتواجدك زي الأول.
دكتور مصطفى محمود اختير 3 مرات حتى الآن  :: 
أجاباتك في التأملات ومشاركاتك عامة دايما كانت بتعجبني يا محمود وأتمنى على الأقل تتواجد في التأملات باستمرار.
نورت المنتدى بجد  :f:

----------


## boukybouky

> aslamo alikom
> 
> 
> kifek hanan ...wallahe zamman 
> i send u and every body in our forum my huge greetings
> i really miss  people here  very very much 
> i wich i could join forum again .. just when i have the chance as the past
> 
> so  back to ur q ...my answer is  doctor mostafa mahmoud 
> ...


و عليكم السلام و رحمة الله و بركاته
يااااه الناس اللي مشيت ديه و قالت عدولي ههههههههههه
حمد الله علي السلامة  يا توت انت فينك  :good: 
بجد سعيدة بتواجدك من جديد و يا رب بس تفضل علي طول مش تختفي تاني  :: 
ربنا يوفقك و يعينك يا رب 
في رعاية الله ،،

----------


## حنـــــان

> لو من قديم الزمان .. يبقى ابن القيم .. لأنه ابن القيم ..!
> صاحب كتاب عدة الصابرين .. و كتاب الفوائد .. و غيرها .
> 
> و لو من دلوقتي .. عبلة الرويني .. عشان انا عاوزة اعرف منها حاجات كتير..!


مظبوط... لأنه ابن القيم...

عايزه تعرفي من عبلة الرويني ايه؟

نوري الموضوع يا أنفال  :f2:

----------


## حنـــــان

> *سؤال جميل يا نونا*
> *وفكرته رائعة بجد*
> *وخلاني اتأمل مع نفسي شوية حواليا كده
> *
> 
> *لو رجعت لوراء شوية وقولت شخصية من التاريخ*
> *اول حد هافكر فيه علي طول الشيخ الشعراوي رحمة الله عليه*
> *كنت بحب اسلوبه جداا وطريقة كلامه كانت سهلة خالص وتجبر اي انسان انه يسمعه*
> *فنفسي فعلا كنت اقعد معاه واسمع له واتعلم منه كل شئ خاص بالدين*
> ...


لما كنت صغيرة كنت أنا ووالدتي وأختي نستنى حلقات الشيخ الشعراوي من الجمعة للجمعة بفارغ الصبر... غير حلقاته في رمضان اللي كانت بتدي له طعم تاني. عارفة اللحن المميز بتاع مقدمة حلقاته؟ بقيت بحبه قوي وبقى يفكرني برمضان ويديني احساس بالهدوء والراحة.

خليكي معانا يا أم أحمد  :f:

----------


## boukybouky

نرجع بقي لسؤالك يا حنان معلش كان لازم نرحب بتوت الأول  :: 

تصدقي يا نونا ان من ساعة ما نزلتي السؤال و انا بفكر  :2: 
و وجدت ان كلما فكرت اجد نفس الشخصية و هي شخصية امير المؤمنين عمر بن الخطاب
الفاروق عمر شخصية عظيمة تجمع بين القوة و الرقة في داخلها بشكل كنت دوما أحتار فيه
شخصية يظهر قوتها و صلابتها في الحق و غيرته علي الدين و الحرمات 
شخصية فعلاً حصن منيع ضد الفتن التي بوفاته انتشرت 
كنت احب اتعلم منه اتابعه اراقبه في كل تصرف افهم كيف يفعل هذا ..
كيف الشخصية القوية هذه يبكيها بكاء طفل 
بجد شخصية الخليفة عمر بن الخطاب ليتنا جميعاً نتعلم و نستفاد منها 

شكراً يا نونا بتمنحينا فرصة للتفكير مع النفس 

في رعاية الله ،

----------


## حنـــــان

> نرجع بقي لسؤالك يا حنان معلش كان لازم نرحب بتوت الأول 
> 
> تصدقي يا نونا ان من ساعة ما نزلتي السؤال و انا بفكر 
> و وجدت ان كلما فكرت اجد نفس الشخصية و هي شخصية امير المؤمنين عمر بن الخطاب
> الفاروق عمر شخصية عظيمة تجمع بين القوة و الرقة في داخلها بشكل كنت دوما أحتار فيه
> شخصية يظهر قوتها و صلابتها في الحق و غيرته علي الدين و الحرمات 
> شخصية فعلاً حصن منيع ضد الفتن التي بوفاته انتشرت 
> كنت احب اتعلم منه اتابعه اراقبه في كل تصرف افهم كيف يفعل هذا ..
> كيف الشخصية القوية هذه يبكيها بكاء طفل 
> ...


آثرت السلم ورجعتي يا ريهام... لو كنتي اتأخرتي عن كده حبة صغيرين بس... انما ربنا بيحبك  :: 

عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه
يكفي ان سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم قال فيه

عن أبي بن كعب أنه قال: سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول: جاءني جبريل فقلت له: أخبرني عن فضائل عمر وماذا له عند الله، قال لي: يا محمد لو جلست معك بقدر ما لبث نوح في قومه لم أستطع أن أخبرك بفضائل عمر وما له عند الله عز وجل، ثم قال: يا محمد، ليبكين الإسلام من بعد موتك على عمر

--
كان رسول الله ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏يحدث قال ‏ ‏بينا أنا نائم رأيتني أتيت ‏ ‏بقدح ‏ ‏لبن فشربت منه حتى إني أرى الري يخرج ‏ ‏من أظفاري ‏ ‏ثم أعطيت ‏ ‏فضلي ‏ ‏ عمر بن الخطاب ‏ ‏فقالوا فما ‏ ‏أولت ‏ ‏ذلك يا رسول الله قال العلم

--
حدثنا ‏ ‏أبو عامر ‏ ‏حدثنا ‏ ‏خارجة بن عبد الله الأنصاري ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏نافع ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏ابن عمر ‏ 
عن النبي ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏قال ‏ ‏إن الله عز وجل جعل الحق على قلب ‏ ‏عمر ‏ ‏ولسانه ‏

--
يا الله...
ايه ممكن يتقال بعد كده؟
اللهم قوي ايماننا وارزقنا علما كعلم عمر بن الخطاب وايمان وتقوى كايمانه وتقواه.

خليكي معانا بقى يا بوكي اوعي تغيبي  :f2:

----------


## غادة جاد

جزاكي الله خيرا أختي حنان على فكرة الموضوع

أكتر إنسان كنت أتمنى أعيش معه لأتعلم منه
بعد سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم

هو سينا عمر بن الخطاب
سيدنا عمر حيث الأمان والعدل
يا سلام يا ريت والله كنا نقدر نعمل كده فعلا

أنت بجد مش ممكن خلتيني أسرح واتخيل ده بجد
 ربنا يكرمك ويبارك لك

----------


## الدكتورة نسيبة

ياااااه يا حنان مصدقتش نفسى لما دخلت قاعة المناقشات ولقيت المواضيع الجديدة بالنسبة ليا واول ما شوفت موضوع التاملات دخلت على طول لانه من المواضيع اللى كنت بحبها جداااااااااا

تسلم ايدك بجد على انك رجعتى الموضوع 

ورجعتى توت كمان مصدقتش عينى برضه لما شوفته يارب ان شاء الله يكون كويس ويرجع تانى باذن الله 

بالنسبة لسؤالك انا كان نفسى اشوف الاستاذ عبد الوهاب مطاوع مش عارفة بحسه موسوعة متنقلة بس موسوعة اسلوبها سهل وبسيط وجامع ما شاء الله من خبرة الحياة والقرءاة الكثيرة والدين كمان 

كان نفسى اتعرف عليه اكتر واستفيد منه

تسلم ايدك يا جميل ومستنية السؤال التانى بشدة

----------


## حنـــــان

> جزاكي الله خيرا أختي حنان على فكرة الموضوع
> 
> أكتر إنسان كنت أتمنى أعيش معه لأتعلم منه
> بعد سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم
> 
> هو سينا عمر بن الخطاب
> سيدنا عمر حيث الأمان والعدل
> يا سلام يا ريت والله كنا نقدر نعمل كده فعلا
> 
> ...


أهلا وسهلا بيكي يا غادة
أشكرك على كلامك الطيب وأشكرك على المشاركة المميزة...
خليكي معانا بقى للآخر  :f2:

----------


## حنـــــان

> ياااااه يا حنان مصدقتش نفسى لما دخلت قاعة المناقشات ولقيت المواضيع الجديدة بالنسبة ليا واول ما شوفت موضوع التاملات دخلت على طول لانه من المواضيع اللى كنت بحبها جداااااااااا
> 
> تسلم ايدك بجد على انك رجعتى الموضوع 
> 
> ورجعتى توت كمان مصدقتش عينى برضه لما شوفته يارب ان شاء الله يكون كويس ويرجع تانى باذن الله 
> 
> بالنسبة لسؤالك انا كان نفسى اشوف الاستاذ عبد الوهاب مطاوع مش عارفة بحسه موسوعة متنقلة بس موسوعة اسلوبها سهل وبسيط وجامع ما شاء الله من خبرة الحياة والقرءاة الكثيرة والدين كمان 
> 
> كان نفسى اتعرف عليه اكتر واستفيد منه
> ...


يا أهلا يا ميرا اتأخرتي ليه بقى؟
نورتي الموضوع وتسلمي على كلامك الجميل... أما بالنسبة لتوت فياريت بس يشوف كل المرحبين بيه من جديد ويركز بقى معانا شوية  :: 
عبد الوهاب مطاوع بتاع بريد الأهرام؟ الله يرحمه... كنت بعت مرة لبريد الأهرام ولما متنشرش كلامي زعلت وغضبت عليه... بس رجعت وعقلت بعدها... كتر خيره كان بيساعد ناس كتير.
نورتي يا ميرا وخليكي معانا.

السؤال ال 22 قررررب خالص اهوه
شايفاه في " الأفق "  ::

----------


## ندى الايام

ايه ده الجزء التالت نزل امتى
ولا رنه ولا رسالة كدا ولا حد يقولى
عموما انا مبسوطة جدا بالعودة دى يا حنان
انا بحب الموضوع ده جداااااااااا
وراجعه تانى ان شاء الله
تقبلى تحياتى

----------


## bedo_ic

جميل الموضوع قوى يا حنان
سؤالك صعب  .... ورائع للتفكير
انا احب شخصية عمر بن عبدالعزيز  - صلاح الدين الايوبى
لى عودة 
تحياتى لك 
بيدوووووووووووووو

----------


## حنـــــان

> ايه ده الجزء التالت نزل امتى
> ولا رنه ولا رسالة كدا ولا حد يقولى
> عموما انا مبسوطة جدا بالعودة دى يا حنان
> انا بحب الموضوع ده جداااااااااا
> وراجعه تانى ان شاء الله
> تقبلى تحياتى


يا أهلا يا ندى
والموضوع كمان يعزك قوي والله  :: 
ماتتأخريش بقى وتعالي على طول  :f:

----------


## حنـــــان

> جميل الموضوع قوى يا حنان
> سؤالك صعب  .... ورائع للتفكير
> انا احب شخصية عمر بن عبدالعزيز  - صلاح الدين الايوبى
> لى عودة 
> تحياتى لك 
> بيدوووووووووووووو


أهلا وسهلا بك معانا يا بيدو
أشكرك على مشاركتك... وفي انتظار تواجدك معانا في الموضوع لنهايته

----------


## حنـــــان

[frame="10 80"]السؤال 22

"عفريت المصباح"...
أنقذته من مصباحه فوعدك أن يعيدك الى أي سن تختاره
لتبدأ حياتك من جديد باختيارات جديدة مع تفادي أخطاء وقعت بها من قبل
لأي سن ستطلب منه أن يعيدك؟
وأي خطأ أو أخطاء ستتفاداها هذه المرة ؟[/frame]

سؤال 21

----------


## مظلوووم

سؤال جامد جدا يا دوك
اتمنى انى ارجع ورا خالص وليكن سن ابتدائى مثلا  :: 
بيتهيالى السن دا يعفينى من اخطاء كتير
الا لو كانت اخطاء انى وقعت من مكان عالى او رجلى اتعورت او او من باقى الغلطات اللى بتحصل من الاطفال فى السن ده
بجد نفسى ارجع طفل تانى
مافيش مسؤليه ما فيش قيود
الفرحه اكتر والاحساس بطعم الاشياء احلى
والحياه كانت فعلا ابسط وخاليه من التصنع والمظاهر
دا غير انها كانت ارخص كمان  :: 
افتكر فرحه العيد جدا بايامه كلها واللبس الجديد والعيديه والمراجيح والبمب والصواريخ وخلافه
واجتماع العائله كلها فى منزل جدى وجدتى الله يرحمهم 
حاليا العيد لا يتعدى الصلاه وساعه احنا واصحابى نلف البلد شويه وخلاص
انتهى العيد على كده
مفتقد الجو دا جدا ونفسى ولو ارجع يوم واحد من الايام دى
فكرتينى يا حنان بايام ما تتنسيش ابدا
وربنا يقدرنا على عالم الكبار المزعج  :: 
بجد موضوع رائع استمرى على بركه الله
ويجعلوا عامر يا دكتور  :f: 
اللى بعدووووووووووا
انوووووبيس

----------


## شعاع من نور

*
الله الله الله يا حنان...

بجد موضوع رائع رائع....تسلم ايدك بجد..
على فكرة أنا هجاوب على كل الأسئلة هنا 

و هروح أجاوب في التأملات التانية كمان 

بالنسبة للسؤال الأول...

و الله على حسب الحاجة اللي هأتعلمها...

يعني لو هتكلم على مستوى الشغل...زميل ليا ربنا يزيده من علمه و فضله بجد أتمنى جداً إني أقدر أتعلم منه..

أما في الحياة عموماً...
أستاذي العزيز د.الزهار الله يرحمه...و أستاذي العزيز د.أحمد...و مممممم اه...
أنفال 

السؤال التاني بقى...
مش هطلب أي سن لأنه كل حاجة غلط عملتها اتعلمت قصادها حاجة كبيرة اتنحتت جوايا نحت لأني اتقرصت أكيد بسبب الغلطة دي..

بجد الموضوع ده مميز جداً يا حنان...

تسلمي يا قمر و تسلم ايدك...

ودي و محبتي لكِ...





*

----------


## حنـــــان

مظلووم... يعني انت عايز تعيد مالأول خالص عشان تضمن مايكونش فيه أي أخطاء؟
معقول برضو الاحتياط واجب  :: 
العيد فعلا مابقاش زي لما كنا أطفال... بس برضو لمة الأهل والقرايب والأصحاب بتبقى جميلة جدا.
شكرا على مشاركتك يا مظلووم.

----------


## حنـــــان

شعاع... 
انتي تنوري الموضوع ده وكل المواضيع اللي فاتت... وأنا في انتظار مشاركتك هناك.
والله عجبني اسلوب تفكيرك في اجابتك على الأسئلة... يعني اخترتي اللي حتتبعيه بناء على تخصصه... والأخطاء بنتعلم منها يبقى ضرورية في حياتنا... ده كلام معقول جدا مقدرش أقول حاجة عنه  :: 

حضورك جميل يا شعاع في انتظار باقي مشاركاتك هنا وفي المواضيع التانية كمان.

----------


## جنة الرحمن

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
سؤال جمييييييييل يا حنان

هاطلب منه يرجعني لسن المرحلة الثانوية
والخطأ اللي هاتفاداه الانطوائية

تعرفي ماليش أصحاب من المرحلة دي خالص
كنت مش بأعرف أعمل صداقات 
كانت كل علاقتي بمن معي في المدرسة زمالة وبس

وكنت على طول وباستمرار قاعدة لوحدي


وربنا يكرمك انك فكرتيني
وشكرا ليك جدا

----------


## osha

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
مضطرة اجاوب السؤالين مع بعض عشان مش مستغنية عن عمري

شوفي 
او بصي مش حتفرق  :: 
إجابة السؤال الاولاني حتكون معقدة شوية وبعيدة عن الرد التقليدي
أما عن العلم فكل الشخصيات التاريخية المؤثرة تأثيرا إيجابيا في حياة الشعوب تصلح لهذا الدور
وبالقياس
لكل واحد من الانبياء ميزة يعرف بها ويمكن أيضا استقاء العلم من كل واحد فيهم 

يعني القيم والمثل والاخلاق أمرها سهل

المشكلة عندي هي المهارات الفردية ومهارات التعامل مع الاخرين
ودي احب اتعلمها من شخص معاصر 
عشان كده قررت اني اختار شخصية فريدة من نوعها تعلمني حاجة باعتبرها مهارة فردية تحسد عليها 
الدكتورة نوال السعداوي
نعم اختارها لأتعلم منها كيف أمكنها لسنوات طويلة أن تقف ضد التيار وتدافع بمنتهى الشراسة عن وجهات نظرها الغريبة والعجيبة 
نفسي اعرف جابت الطاقة الانفعالية دي كلها منين 
هل هي ثقة بالنفس مثلا والا ايمان مطلق بالرأي الشخصي حتى لو غلط
حوار نفسي اجريه معاها ويمكن يتحقق في يوم من الايام عشان اتعلم حاجة 


السؤال التاني
انا باعترف اني شخصية طماعة للغاية 
ومش حاكتفي بمرحلة عمرية واحدة 
مش عاجبه يروح يشوف زبون تاني باختصار
مرحلة من 5-10 سنين 
كذبة صغيرة كذبتها ووقعت بنت خالتي في مشكلة كبيرة مازلت اعاني حتى الان من الندم بسبب الموضوع دا ولهذا قررت ابطل كذب والحمد لله
مرحلة من 10-20 سنة 
حاحاول اني اعيد نظر في بعض الصداقات المحسوبة عليا صداقة دلوقت وهي لم تعد عند الطرف الاخر اكثر من مجرد برواز للفخر على جدار الذكريات 

مرحلة من 20-30 سنة 
كان فيه عمرة زنيت عليها عشان نروح واتقلبت بينا العربية 
اتمنى لو مكنتش زنيت فيها عشان أخلص من آثار الحادثة على كل المستويات 

مرحلة من 30 حتى تاريخه 
اعيد النظر في بعض الامور في تربية ولادي

----------


## أنفـــــال

> السؤال 22
> 
> 
> "عفريت المصباح"...
> أنقذته من مصباحه فوعدك أن يعيدك الى أي سن تختاره
> لتبدأ حياتك من جديد باختيارات جديدة مع تفادي أخطاء وقعت بها من قبل
> لأي سن ستطلب منه أن يعيدك؟
> وأي خطأ أو أخطاء ستتفاداها هذه المرة ؟
> 
> ...


هختااااااااااااار ... سن 20 سنة .. 
أولاً : هحافظ على مشاعري جداً جداً..... جدااااااا ..  ::$: 
ثانياً : كنت هختار مشروع الخرسانة في بكالوريوس .. ::-s: 
ثالثاً : ماكنتش هاروح ندوات شعر نهائي .. خالص .. لا للمجاملة و لا للعلم .. :Biggrin: 
رابعاً : لو كنت عملت التلاتة اللي فوق دول .. و الله .. كانت حياتي اتغيرت جداً.. أنا ندمانة .. على جهلي ..!!

شكراً.. يا حنــــــــان 

 :f2:

----------


## om elbanat

> [frame="10 80"]السؤال 22
> 
> "عفريت المصباح"...
> أنقذته من مصباحه فوعدك أن يعيدك الى أي سن تختاره
> لتبدأ حياتك من جديد باختيارات جديدة مع تفادي أخطاء وقعت بها من قبل
> لأي سن ستطلب منه أن يعيدك؟
> وأي خطأ أو أخطاء ستتفاداها هذه المرة ؟[/frame]
> 
> سؤال 21


السلام عليكم
اهلا اهلا بصاحبه الافكار الجميله 
السؤال رائع وبصراحه هضطر اشغل مخى واختياراتى ياترى اختار اى مرحله وبعد تفكير قررت ان اخلى عفريت افندى يرجعنى الى سن السادسه عشر والى سن العشرين 
كنت هغير حاجات كثير قوى فى تفكيرى واتجاهاتى فى الحياه 
ويمكن نفس كلام اوشا فى تغيير لبعض الصداقات التى وجدتها مع الزمن مجرد ذكرى فى قلبى انا فقط اما الاخرون فهى صداقه مصالح 
كمان عاوزة اذاكر اكثر من كدا وادخل كليه الصيدله زى ماكنت بتمنى 
عموما الحمد لله على كل شئ 
ولو اطلعتم على الغيب لاخترتم الواقع 
سؤال رائع 
اللى بعده يالا ههههههههههه
الى لقاء

----------


## nariman

*السؤال 22*

*تعرفى ياحنان ان سؤالك المره دى خلانى أقف قدام نفسى كتير وأسألها مش بس سؤالك لا أسئله كتير*
*خصوصا لما لقيتنى وانا بفكر أى مرحله أحب أرجعلها وأى خطأ أتمنى انى أصلحه وأعمل العكس..لقيتنى بفتكر معنى كلمه الندم والحكمه من احساسنا به وفى النهايه حسيت انى لو حتخيل ان عندى الامكانيه للرجوع بالزمن كنت هعمل نفس التصرفات وأغلط فى نفس الحاجات لان لولا أخطائى اللى عدت مكنتش اتعلمت الصح واتكونت شخصيتى وخبرتى* 

*معلش ياحنان المره دى لو طلعلى عفريت المصباح بتاعك وكنت أحب أرجع لمرحله من عمرى حرجعلها علشان أكرر احساسى بتفاصيلها كلها سعاده ..حزن ..غلط ..صح منغير ماتمنى أرجع فى أى حاجه عملتها لانى استفدت من كل ده*

*مش عارفه يمكن اجابتى مش صح مع سؤالك ياحنان بس أنا قررت اجاوب من قلبى* 


*تحياتى*
 :f:

----------


## Masrawya

السلام عليكم

موضوع جميييييييييل يا حنان
طبعا ملحقتش التأملات اللى فاتت و ان شاء الله ارجعلها بس هبدأ من اخر سؤال...

والله يابنتى انا نفسى يودينى لسن 10 سنين و اقف باءه مرجعش تانى  :l2: 

بصى فعلا لما فكرت لقيت انى مش محتاجه ارجع لورا علشان ابدأ من جديد لانى هعمل نفس الاخطاء بنفس الطريقة  .... ممكن يكون فى  اشخاص او مواقف المتنى بعض شيئ نفسى اشيلها خالص و متكونش موجوده فى حياتى بس انا دلوقتى عندى قدرة اكتر على التميز عن الاول اكيد  فالحاجات دى علمتى بعض الاشياء...فأنا ببدأ من جديد من اخر نقطة انا وصلت لها لما بعرف فين الغلط  و بتفاداه بعد كده.

حنان تسلم ايدك فعلا فكرة الموضوع روعة 
 :f:   :f:   :f:

----------


## جيهان محمد على

سؤال غريب رغم أنه دار فى عقلى فى وقت من الأوقات وإحترت كثيراً
فى الإجابة عنه .... يمكن كنت أختار أرجع لسن الجامعة وأكون أكثر
إنفتاحاً على الآخرين لأن بخجلى ضيعت فرص كثيرة جدا لتوسيع أفقى 
ومداركى يعنى ما بدأتش أحتك وأكون أكثر إجتماعية غير لما إشتغلت
ويمكن يكون دة بسبب إدمانى للقراءة اللى علمتنى العزلة بعض الشئ
يعنى إستفدت من ناحية وخسرت من الناحية التانية ... عايزة تعرفى الإجابة النهائية
كل اللى حصل فى عمرى وعملته كان لازم يحصل بالكيفية دى وبالترتيب دة وبس....,,

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> ثالثاً : ماكنتش هاروح ندوات شعر نهائي .. خالص .. لا للمجاملة و لا للعلم ..


الحقيقة يا أنفال إستغربت جدا من رأيك دة ...!!!!!!!!!!!!!
ليه رأيك السلبى دة فى الشعر يا ترى ...؟؟؟!!!!

----------


## حنـــــان

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> سؤال جمييييييييل يا حنان
> 
> هاطلب منه يرجعني لسن المرحلة الثانوية
> والخطأ اللي هاتفاداه الانطوائية
> 
> تعرفي ماليش أصحاب من المرحلة دي خالص
> كنت مش بأعرف أعمل صداقات 
> كانت كل علاقتي بمن معي في المدرسة زمالة وبس
> ...


أهلا سهلا بك من جديد يا جنة الرحمن
على فكرة... مشكلة تكوين الصداقات بعد سن معين - قد تكون مش انطوائية ولا حاجة - كل ما في الأمر ان كل ما الواحد كبر كل ما كان أصعب يكون صداقات جديدة.
في كمان عوامل تانية كتير بتختلف من شخص للتاني... يعني مثلا كثرة السفر و تغيير المدارس (زي حالاتي  :Wacko:  )

انما أكيد ليكي صديقة أو تنين قريبين منك قوي... ودول بيبقوا بالدنيا كلها  :hey: 
مشاركتك جميلة يا جنة... خليكي معانا

----------


## حنـــــان

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> مضطرة اجاوب السؤالين مع بعض عشان مش مستغنية عن عمري
> 
> شوفي 
> او بصي مش حتفرق 
> إجابة السؤال الاولاني حتكون معقدة شوية وبعيدة عن الرد التقليدي
> أما عن العلم فكل الشخصيات التاريخية المؤثرة تأثيرا إيجابيا في حياة الشعوب تصلح لهذا الدور
> وبالقياس
> لكل واحد من الانبياء ميزة يعرف بها ويمكن أيضا استقاء العلم من كل واحد فيهم 
> ...


 :Wacko:  مش عايزه لا أشوف ولا أبص
كل دي مشاركة! بعد كده ابقي جاوبي سؤال سؤال مش تجمعيهم مرة واحدة... احنا مش عاملين أوكازيون  ::p: 

القيم والمثل والأخلاق أمرها مش دايما سهل. أفهمك...
بصي وشوفي  ::stpd:: 

كل ما في الأمر ان انتي اتوجد في حياتك من يرشدك لطريق الصواب ويعرفك القيم والمثل والأخلاق... عشان كده قررتي انك ممكن تستمري على طريقك وتكملي بناء وتطوير النواحي دي من شخصيتك بنفسك... وتبحثي عن اللي يقدر يقدم لك الجديد... ألا وهي نوال السعدواي. لأنك مش بتدوري عندها عن القيم والمثل والأخلاق... وانما عن جانب من شخصيتها قد تكوني شايفه انه قاصر عندك (وان كنت أنا مش شايفة كده).
يعني أنا شايفة ان كل واحد فينا حيختار شخصية تشبع عنده رغبة في تعلم شئ حاسس انه ممكن يكتمل بيه جانب من شخصيته أو يغني بيه حياته أو عمله أو يقوي بيه ايمانه ويزيد بيه حسانته الى آخره.

---

انتي مش طماعة ولا حاجة انتي بس حترجعي لسن خمس سنوات وتبدأي التعديلات دي كلها براحتك.
بالمرة في حاجات فيكي أنا كمان عايزه أغيرها ينفع؟  ::sorry:: 

أما بالنسبة لبنت خالتك فأكيد سامحتك بقى الكلام ده وانتم لسه صغيرين قوي وأكيد بتضحكوا عالموضوع ده دلوقتي.
أما بالنسبة للصداقات... اتهيألي الواحد لو عاد حياته ألف مرة حيغلط نفس الغلطات دي... ياما الواحد بينخدع في الناس.
أما بالنسبة للعمرة... قدر الله وما شاء فعل... والحمد لله انك انتي والولاد وحسام بخير.
الحمد لله.
وأما بالنسبة للأولاد... فهم لسه صغيرين وفي مرحلة التلقي والتعلم... يعني مش لازم تعيدي مالأول في الموضوع ده لسه ماتأخرتيش.

---
وأما بالنسبة لردك... فجميل جمال وقعدت ساعة أرد فيه  :Mad: 
منورة المناقشات كلها  :Hug2:

----------


## حنـــــان

> هختااااااااااااار ... سن 20 سنة .. 
> أولاً : هحافظ على مشاعري جداً جداً..... جدااااااا .. 
> ثانياً : كنت هختار مشروع الخرسانة في بكالوريوس ..
> ثالثاً : ماكنتش هاروح ندوات شعر نهائي .. خالص .. لا للمجاملة و لا للعلم ..
> رابعاً : لو كنت عملت التلاتة اللي فوق دول .. و الله .. كانت حياتي اتغيرت جداً.. أنا ندمانة .. على جهلي ..!!
> 
> شكراً.. يا حنــــــــان


أنفال...
طيب المشاعر ومفهومة
بس ايه موضوع مشروع الخرسانة ده
وماله الشعر مع انك بتحبيه

----------


## Amira

> السؤال 22
> 
> 
> "عفريت المصباح"...
> أنقذته من مصباحه فوعدك أن يعيدك الى أي سن تختاره
> لتبدأ حياتك من جديد باختيارات جديدة مع تفادي أخطاء وقعت بها من قبل
> لأي سن ستطلب منه أن يعيدك؟
> وأي خطأ أو أخطاء ستتفاداها هذه المرة ؟
> 
> ...


*يا عفاريتك يا حنان* 
*أتمني انه يرجعني لسن 17 سنة* 
*علشان أتفادي خطأ القفز من مرحلة لمرحلة كانت بدري عليا أوي لأنها أخذت أجمل أيام في عمري* 
*و احلي أيام بيعشها أي شخص طبيعي ...* 
*متتصوريش التعاسة الي بحس بيها لما مش بيكون ليا أي ذكري عن المرحلة الي قفزتها دي....* 

*ورينا بقي الشطارة يا عم العفريت ... يأما ورينا عرض كتافك للمصباح من تاني * 

*ممكن أقول حاجة  بالنسبة لنرمين هي بتعلمني لغة إنجليزية و غلاوتك أنا الي بعلمها العربي * 

*من قلبي بجد ليكي وردة حمراء *

----------


## حنـــــان

> السلام عليكم
> اهلا اهلا بصاحبه الافكار الجميله 
> السؤال رائع وبصراحه هضطر اشغل مخى واختياراتى ياترى اختار اى مرحله وبعد تفكير قررت ان اخلى عفريت افندى يرجعنى الى سن السادسه عشر والى سن العشرين 
> كنت هغير حاجات كثير قوى فى تفكيرى واتجاهاتى فى الحياه 
> ويمكن نفس كلام اوشا فى تغيير لبعض الصداقات التى وجدتها مع الزمن مجرد ذكرى فى قلبى انا فقط اما الاخرون فهى صداقه مصالح 
> كمان عاوزة اذاكر اكثر من كدا وادخل كليه الصيدله زى ماكنت بتمنى 
> عموما الحمد لله على كل شئ 
> ولو اطلعتم على الغيب لاخترتم الواقع 
> سؤال رائع 
> ...


يا أهلا يا أهلا يا أم البنات  :: 

ياه من الصداقات اللي وجعت قلبنا... لا مفر منها.
انتي دخلتي كلية ايه يا أم البنات؟
على فكرة... أنا طول عمري... وحتى يومنا هذا الحقيقة... نفسي أذاكر أكتر.
بس مافيش فايدة أنا في التخطيط والتكتيك أعجبك قوي لكن وقت التنفيذ ماتلاقينيش  :Nono: 
لكن أنا مش بفقد الأمل... مصيري في يوم أتعلم  :Ouch: 

منورة يا أم البنات  :f2:

----------


## حنـــــان

> *السؤال 22*
> 
> *تعرفى ياحنان ان سؤالك المره دى خلانى أقف قدام نفسى كتير وأسألها مش بس سؤالك لا أسئله كتير*
> *خصوصا لما لقيتنى وانا بفكر أى مرحله أحب أرجعلها وأى خطأ أتمنى انى أصلحه وأعمل العكس..لقيتنى بفتكر معنى كلمه الندم والحكمه من احساسنا به وفى النهايه حسيت انى لو حتخيل ان عندى الامكانيه للرجوع بالزمن كنت هعمل نفس التصرفات وأغلط فى نفس الحاجات لان لولا أخطائى اللى عدت مكنتش اتعلمت الصح واتكونت شخصيتى وخبرتى* 
> 
> *معلش ياحنان المره دى لو طلعلى عفريت المصباح بتاعك وكنت أحب أرجع لمرحله من عمرى حرجعلها علشان أكرر احساسى بتفاصيلها كلها سعاده ..حزن ..غلط ..صح منغير ماتمنى أرجع فى أى حاجه عملتها لانى استفدت من كل ده*
> 
> *مش عارفه يمكن اجابتى مش صح مع سؤالك ياحنان بس أنا قررت اجاوب من قلبى* 
> 
> ...


مين قال اجابتك مش صح؟
وبعدين أنا سعيدة جدا انك بتجاوبي من قلبك هوه ده المطلوب.

صحيح التأملات دي خيالية لكنها مازلت تعد وقفة مع النفس ومراجعة.
وفي منا اللي حيختار يغير شئ ندم عليه.
وفي منا اللي حيختار انه يعمل شئ صح معملوش في وقته.
وفيه منا اللي غلط وندم أو ماندمش ومع ذلك نفسه يعيش نفس لحظات الطفولة والمرح والشقاوة حتى لو غلط.

وفي النهاية كلنا بشر. وكل يوم بنتعرف على نفسنا أكتر. المهم اننا نفضل نبحر في أعماق مشاعرنا وأفكارنا... لأني أعتقد ان أسوأ شئ ان الانسان مايفهمش نفسه... بفضائلها وبعيوبها.

اجابتك جميلة جدا يا ناريمان. أهلا بيكي  :f:

----------


## 弯苘苘芮

> 轻俞倾 卺磉
> 
> 沔宙 蹄眄眄眄眄磲 砬 弯卿
> 厝谇 汜娃试 轻拭汜鞘 轻犰 萸适  卿 郧 轻徨 茄腾徨 扔 迦厦 沅 俏 幽轻...
> 
> 媲後 砬蠕熟 卿 漭屿 礞享潇 嵊 10 愉礓  寝 惹铃 阊腾 是潇 
> 
> 日 葳崆 徙 葸咽 徂硎 卿 阍 阃是体 茄腾 徭亚 卺郧 侨厦 沅 滔硐 崆潇 遐汜 漭 轻俏厍 蠕萦 轻匮磙  .... 沣咪 磉驿 蒽  窃吻 擎 沔寝 轻闶潇 融 皂 漭屿 窃磲迩 吻嵴  闶哝湓 沔替襄 蒽 晚鞘 扔 卿 厢孓熟 阡响 尴焉 沁恃 卺 轻抒硪 阡 轻擎 沁硐  萸嵬翘鞘 响 卺闶 融 轻窃砬...菝淝 热厦 沅 滔硐 沅 俏 滢厣 卿 嬲崾 徨 徙 融演 蓓 轻坩   仁萸锨 融 呦.
> 
> 弯卿 视徙 琼线 葳崆 葸焉 轻沔宙 焰谏


 :good:  徭 臀是 愉 棉 娩 阡襄 晚绒 徙 咔 阡享 16 愉... 咔涫 愉 蹄磲 滔 惹徜尤 犴.
仨 娃驷 徇 卺 颓躺 切 咪薯 阍 淝骓 守崛 沅 轻谳秧 硌腾 嵊 谜垩 侨揄 勤汜 陀侨 忧谑迩 试孑 切 咔 晚媲蒉 磲软 徇 勉漤 是漤 媲蒯软 沅 谘软 驷 怯嫜 冕闱 驷 颓躺 闱手碲碓 轻菅丈 碲漤 吾磉 淝胀  :: 

于硐 捩 仁媲滔 砬 阏亚骓  ::h::

----------


## 弯苘苘芮

> 幽轻 垩砣 眼 娩 锨 蒽 谵犰 蒽 孓 沅 轻面耷 媾褪咽 咚硌丘
> 蒽 轻盘侨 阡 .... 磴咪 咪 梦是 醚腾 嵊 轻糖阙 婷哝 眠搜
> 配菔峭丘 卺 轻挛秧 崦 任提 猪谑 菅 咚硌 滔 崾嬗碲 幂揿 
> 驺锨堰 碲潇 闱 认檬 猛蔬 婷哝 眠搜 盘抒勤砩 垌 徙 旁售崾
> 骓氵 磉驿 仙 扔热 畔闱潇 後扪橇 轻犰 卺闶潇 轻谝嵘 融 轻云
> 碲潇 庞瘦鲜 沅 淝晚 嫖友 沅 轻淝晚 轻是漤 ... 谇硪 授演 轻盘侨 轻溴瞧砩
> 哚 轻犰 驼 蒽 阢鸯 孚汜叔 咔 崆毅 硗蔗 惹徇磔砩 响 嫒轻恃薯 仙 嫒....,,


砬 缅崆 砬 添迩
娩 郧磔 卿 云 蹄磲 驿阢 呷硌 沅 阡 讶淝 卿 轻卿忧 磙涎 碛恃腾 羞秧鞘 阊峭 萸适 沅 阢彦 骓授琼 阙 梦厍棋 媲彷颜 轻智碲... 骓阎 蠕阢 讶淝 卺礤 驺琼吾碓 轻湎 硎氵 沅.

俏薯茄 蹄磲 砬 添迩  :f2:

----------


## 弯苘苘芮

> *砬 谳茄硎 砬 弯卿* 
> *檬沅 卿 硌腾漤 嵊 17 愉* 
> *卺郧 檬萸享 呜 轻掭 沅 阊歪 徙淹嵘 咔涫 认秧 卺砬 面 崦溴 梦惺 锰汜 庙倾 蓓 阢秧* 
> * 峭犴 庙倾 软谠迩 庙 晕 厝碲 ...* 
> *闶收嫜碓 轻授怯 轻 韧 软迩 徙 阍 软哝 犴 庙 羞秧 阡 轻阊歪 轻 掭沂迩 享....* 
> 
> *嫜礓 绒 轻载茄 砬 阢 轻谳秧 ... 砻闱 嫜礓 谘 呤禽 後阏惹 沅 是漤 * 
> 
> *沣咪 棉驷 颓躺  惹徜尤 徜雁礓 屙 仁卺沅 巅 配提硪砩  坩擎蔬 娩 轻 融徙迩 轻谘软 * 
> ...


谳茄硎 琼 柔窃 轻禹焉 享 谇徙忧 谠卿 泌演 娩倾  :: 
卿屙 阊歪 轻犴 掭沂 蓓迩
卿闱 谇闵 娩 颓由 滔 拚线 琼 茹嬷孚 轻授怯 卺 羞秧鞘 闱谠薯迩 享... 轻阆延 享 咔涫 庙倾迩 蹄磲 滔.
握嬲 轻饲滏... 咪 韧 轻阆延 捩 婷义 捩 沅 翘且 溴琼 轻怯孺... 轻淝 咔涫 仁捩 卺砬 阍 厝碲砩! 扔 葳崆 享 咔涫 阊歪 闱适阪衷.

---

阙嵩 驼 呜 蓓 轻蒎 蓓 沔宙 溲沩 襄...  :Poster Oops: 
庙 裸 渔 渔秧 (卿提硪 襄 砬 阊禹)
饲溥 礞 卺 轻嫜仙 砬 勉硌  ::   :f2:

----------


## drmustafa

> 轻幽轻 22
> 
> 
> "谳秧 轻阏惹"...
> 娩扌叔 沅 阏惹湾 萱谙 娩 碲硐 轻 庙 愉 饰是彦
> 崾认 晚鞘 沅 滔硐 惹问砬亚 滔硐 阙 瘦窍 梦厍 孓谑 儒 沅 奕
> 崦 愉 邮蒯 沅 娩 碲硐呖
> 婷 呜 面 梦厍 邮瘦窍清 逍 轻阊


轻俞倾 卺磉 

弯卿 幽轻 逍 轻阊 遮 滔 
腾徜 怯授硐 匝碡 晚鞘 哚 

媲褪咽 咚硌丘 裴 渺 愉 茄硐 娩 醚腾
面 崆 醚腾 卺 轻咆崆 崦滗 隳呦 授徙 沅 梦厍旗 嫜茹 菰 闱 孟 裴 涮峭 眠妊 

融 瘦唔 阢磙 
用蒯 沅 逍 轻谳秧

娩 碲硐潇 裴 愉 轻饰烟 沅 轻糖阙 
逍 轻愉 轻徐 矍崛 闱磉驿 蓓 障倾 闱 软 添 轻萌淝 嫣磲 轻氯橇 

判 拖 逍 葸 闱 醚硐 娩 幂卺 娩 擎禽 萌  淹沐 轻徨 卺 哚 卵瞧 萑谙 阊嫜 轻毅 沁试菔 咩 咔 瓦磴丘 

砬 泌舷薯潇 裴 羞秧鞘 于硐 媲窝 阊硌 

赃亚 卺 逍 轻幽轻

蒽 卿寿茄 轻幽轻 轻耷香

----------


## loly_h

*轻榆苘苘崆 卺磉 嫜豌 轻徨 嫒堰鞘苘苘 ...



胀硗 砬滏滠苘芮 卿 沔 椭咽 轻拭汜鞘 轻犰 萸适

 嬲晚 糖砩 闶梦焉 ... 枣砩 驿

徇 襄 沔 屙沅 卿 怯提 卿儒茄 容哐 沔宙谶 



驺惹匝 迩糖嫒 徇 迩认 沅 轻幽轻 轻梦硌







 轻阍茄呱 轻谜犴 呤仁 孺怯厣 弯苘苘芮
					

[frame="10 80"]轻幽轻 22

"谳秧 轻阏惹"...
娩扌叔 沅 阏惹湾 萱谙 娩 碲硐 轻 庙 愉 饰是彦
崾认 晚鞘 沅 滔硐 惹问砬亚 滔硐 阙 瘦窍 梦厍 孓谑 儒 沅 奕
崦 愉 邮蒯 沅 娩 碲硐呖
婷 呜 面 梦厍 邮瘦窍清 逍 轻阊 [/frame]

幽轻 21


迩抒潇 卿 茄腾 徙淹嵘 轻炮锨享

迩星哐 忍 驺嬖 迩氏嶷 驽芹硌 阌茄 授犴沆 惹徇倾

咪 逋擎 冗 体响 卿 沁驿 咔嗜 ... 擎 胀蓓

媲嵛孛 轻嫱硐 轻犰 迩瘦窍清  溴瞧碥苘苘苘苘苘丘

衔驷 轻咩软媸 晚鞘苘苘苘.



沩延 弯苘苘苘芮 卺 轻拭汜鞘 轻蹄磲

视徙 禽咔堰 砬滠苘苘苘驿苘苘苘苘苘

 厝谇 扰涫佘苘苘苘芮 轻幽轻 轻糖

窃孑 任碥苘苘 锨磴苘苘 ...

*

----------


## 娩蒈苘苘轻

> 娩萸...
> 仨 轻阍勤 驺蒎驺
> 扔 琼 沔宙 阍焰 轻窝忧渖 襄
> 驺轻 轻在 阙 卿 仁腿礤


阍焰 轻窝忧渖 .. 轻颓躺 轻蹄磲 擎 卿 菅 阙 哚 轻淝 融 闱 鞘窝替  窃售徭 阏沣礓 .. 
彐 卿 惹允坩 蓓 饰仨 轻阍焰谇  轻蔬轻磔  仙 蹄磲.. 扔 捂蓓 卿 阍焰 轻窝忧渖 砬蜗 沅 孓 韧硭 卿 戕涎 切沁 惹揄 轻沔窍 琼倾 轻冗轻嫜礞 .. 吾卿 俏是 阍焰 渝 翘砣 蓓 倾薯且  闱砬蜗 沅 孓 琼倾 轻涎怯 .. 咔 漭禹 沁驿 阏沣  轻徨 .. 扔  ::  .

轻在 .. 轻在 怯售艳 沅 孓 呷硌 滔丘 .. 崦漤 咪 颓由 卿 阙桃 呦 ..  腿 後在 徙 磉 蓓 阃徨  徜 轻在 谜崆 软艳 轻阍勤 面 .. 葆闱 蔬驿 阍勤堰 艳磙 钦崆..  适谘猪 後在 蓓 孓 闳哐 .. 仙 软吾 沅 颓嵘 沅 轻众 .. 轻犴 葳崆 .. 徙 蔬 蓓 阃徨 谜崆 ..  软猪 沅 孓 蓓 授享 逍 轻颓嵘 .. 卿 融硐 抒倾丘 阡 轻在 厢孓薯 .. 融硐 滔丘 .

 :: 

抒 轻翘侨 .

----------


## 弯苘苘芮

> *轻榆苘苘崆 卺磉 嫜豌 轻徨 嫒堰鞘苘苘 ...
> 
> 
> 
> 胀硗 砬滏滠苘芮 卿 沔 椭咽 轻拭汜鞘 轻犰 萸适
> 
>  嬲晚 糖砩 闶梦焉 ... 枣砩 驿
> 
> 徇 襄 沔 屙沅 卿 怯提 卿儒茄 容哐 沔宙谶 
> ...


砬 缅崆 砬 缅崆 砬 徭犴
卿儒茄 阊 媲拖煽 讶淝 磉雁 媲後 卺 轻哚倾 轻蹄磲 襄.

彐 卿薯 仁涎禹 咩软媸 砬 徭犴

授犴揄 扔 卿 徭 咔 轻咩软媸 闱衔嵩 晚鞘 闱咪窃 弯枣 轻输禹耷 轻蹄磲 享 轻犴 面 闱 郧蒎 轻沅氏 咔 卺 琼线.

滏咽 轻沔宙 砬 徭犴 嫖犴唔 阙卿 蓓 轻拭汜鞘  :f:

----------


## 弯苘苘芮

> 轻俞倾 卺磉 
> 
> 弯卿 幽轻 逍 轻阊 遮 滔 
> 腾徜 怯授硐 匝碡 晚鞘 哚 
> 
> 媲褪咽 咚硌丘 裴 渺 愉 茄硐 娩 醚腾
> 面 崆 醚腾 卺 轻咆崆 崦滗 隳呦 授徙 沅 梦厍旗 嫜茹 菰 闱 孟 裴 涮峭 眠妊 
> 
> 融 瘦唔 阢磙 
> ...


线舒 阏剌
阙嵩 谙硎 阍茄呱 椭咽 认驿 拚
哚淝 蠕呤暂 融 阊嫜 轻菅丈 卿 缅轻礓 咔 犴邈 滟焉 嫱咩 蓓 俏薯茄鞘邈 婷奘亚颓叔  ::(: 
厢孓薯 绒 翘侨蔬 享 枣奘漤 卿 冕寝 谳秧 翼 襄 日晚.
轻豌 後 卺 哚 云.
赃亚 卺 阍茄呤 轻隳搜 砬 线舒 阖蛰. 淹 轻徨 轻媲嵯 婷舆溴 萦硗 啼鞘.

----------


## sameh atiya

> [frame="10 80"]轻幽轻 22
> 
> "谳秧 轻阏惹"...
> 娩扌叔 沅 阏惹湾 萱谙 娩 碲硐 轻 庙 愉 饰是彦
> 崾认 晚鞘 沅 滔硐 惹问砬亚 滔硐 阙 瘦窍 梦厍 孓谑 儒 沅 奕
> 崦 愉 邮蒯 沅 娩 碲硐呖
> 婷 呜 面 梦厍 邮瘦窍清 逍 轻阊 [/frame]
> 
> 幽轻 21


娩 嵊 折硌 砬 线舒焉 迩烟 徭亚 蓓 扔 :1: 

扔 眠硐 蒽 孓 娩 猛 醚腾徨
骓认 沅 愉 轻谇匝
徇 泌碓 阊 梦鸯 忍卿 媲嵯 驷咪 逍 轻阊 邮问彷 驷 娩 徙 眠 幂茄掊 咚硌丘
蒽 嫣嫦 蒽 轻软 面 蒽 轻吻烟 面 蒽 滏沐
裴 娩 逍 轻阊 邮问彷
阍 谇演 砬 线舒焉 
扔 轻毋 愉媲 轻犰 迩陧藻 阙清 崦溴 舒蒽 媲淝 蒽 愉 轻15 愉
迩葜 萌哽 韧艳 蒽 椭溴 婷捩徨 迩舒驮潇 捩 捩 捩 ::sorry:: 

轻梦厍 轻犰 迩瘦窍清 屙 配 猛擎 檬扪 沅 媲嵯熟 眠恃 崦潇 蒽 轻愉 襄 咪 扪砣 沅 媲嵯 嫒 :f2: 

赃亚 砬 线舒焉 弯卿 
婷淝 攀梦咽 蒽 轻盘侨 崦潇 咪 蒽 轻柔 轻庙倾 轻犰 萸适 驷渝 亚腾 颓崆

----------


## 勉 猛阆

*鞘障揄 砬 滏淝 幽轻 襄 遮 忍*
*忍 沅 忧谏 闱 湟 媲淝 阢轻 禽哐 蓓*
*驺 谇演  茄腾 崆 菔焉 惹豳蓉*
*彐 闱 礓葳皂 轻谳秧 襄 磲软 琼 蒯惹 是漤*
*碲漤 咔 市哐 徙昭 呦 翘 窃孑咩 媲枣 清犴 媲烟 是漤 邋邋*

*体 蓓 惹犴 厢孓薯 媲淝 阡享 18 愉*
*徙 添 窍吾 轻糖阙*
*媲问咽 哚砩 轻卺驺 嫒谙礓 垌咽迩 崾讶砩*
*迩烟 是漤 媲衔 哚砩 轻卺驺*
*媸拖硐 抻 轻唔沩橇 妊皱*
*嫜琼 嫜琼 绒 迩阢 琼 邋邋邋邋 韧儒 砬 淝乔乔乔怯*
*孢涫 迩咩 涎怯薯 轻卺砬 邃 阙 阃阆 媲蜗 翼 轻线舒茄*
*阍 谇演 彐 歪 惹礓 驷 琼 ...*

*禽蔬咽 咩卿 融 呦 冗倾 藻*
*徙 惹惹 轻徨 硌豌 鞘孑 咪 迩葜 啼儒 驺 迩湟 茄嫱 轻糖阙*
*驷 俏犴 硌嫱 咱徨 骓舒蓓 融硐 阡*
* 磴咪 ..咪 迩兽柔 轻稳 日嫜 清享 沅 呦...*

*视徙 砬 滏淝 卺 轻拭汜鞘 轻晚鞘砩  轻犴 仁嫣阡 蓓 融 轻峭砬 ...*
**

----------


## osha

> *هارجع تاني وادخل كلية العلوم*
> *وتحديدا قسم الكيمياء برضه*


يابنتي ارحمي نفسك وارحميني
يعني العفريت يتعب نفسه ويطلعلك وحنان ترهق نفسها وتجيبه لغاية عندك ::mm:: 
وانت تقولي كيمياء :O O: 
روحي شوفيلك حاجة تتفهم ادرسيها  ::p:

----------


## أم أحمد

> يابنتي ارحمي نفسك وارحميني
> يعني العفريت يتعب نفسه ويطلعلك وحنان ترهق نفسها وتجيبه لغاية عندك
> وانت تقولي كيمياء
> روحي شوفيلك حاجة تتفهم ادرسيها


 :4:  :4: 
بحبه يا بابااااااااا
ايه بس اللي مضايقك من الكيمياء
دي كل حاجة كيمياء
الاكل والشرب والهوا والحب
كله كيمياء يا حبي ::p: 
وعلي رأي محمود عبد العزيز الكيمي كيمي كا  :Play Ball: 
صباح الكيمياء العسل :Closedeyes:

----------


## عصفور الشعر

> [frame="10 80"]السؤال 22
> 
> "عفريت المصباح"...
> أنقذته من مصباحه فوعدك أن يعيدك الى أي سن تختاره
> لتبدأ حياتك من جديد باختيارات جديدة مع تفادي أخطاء وقعت بها من قبل
> لأي سن ستطلب منه أن يعيدك؟
> وأي خطأ أو أخطاء ستتفاداها هذه المرة ؟[/frame]
> 
> سؤال 21


honestly hanan if the lamp ghost appear to me, i would not  ask him to take me back  to any part of my past ..i,m now better than ever

waitting for new q

toot

----------


## بنت شهريار

ما اجمل موضوع التأملات يا حنان
حقيقى عودة جميلة جدااااااااااااا فى وقت نحن فى أشد الإحتياج اليها




> "عفريت المصباح"...
> أنقذته من مصباحه فوعدك أن يعيدك الى أي سن تختاره
> لتبدأ حياتك من جديد باختيارات جديدة مع تفادي أخطاء وقعت بها من قبل
> لأي سن ستطلب منه أن يعيدك؟
> وأي خطأ أو أخطاء ستتفاداها هذه المرة ؟


ياااااااااا اسئلتك ياحنونة
فينك ياعم العفريت
بصراحة هكون طماعة
عاوزة أرجع لسن اللامسئولية
لفترة بسيطة .. أرتاح وأرجع تانى 
مش عاوزة ارجع لها نهائيا لأنى سعيدة الحمدلله بعمرى الحالى
وان كانت الأقدار والظروف مش مميزة اوى ولا تبعث بالجمال والسعادة والاحلام الوردية
لكن ياعم العفريت رجعنى ييجى 15 سنة فاتوا
ارجعلهم شهر واحد بس ورجعنى تانى 
(( ابتديت احس انى سعاد حسنى فى فيلم صغيرة على الحب وعم جزنبل هههههههههههههههههههه ))

أرجع شهر اظبط امور اتمنيت انى اكون متعودة عليها من صغرى
بس ان شاء الله هتتظبط اكيد
صغرنا كبرنا اللى جوانا جوانا
مع العفريت من غيرة لازم نغيرة
فى انتظار المصباح

حنان .. حقيقى انا بشكرك من كل قلبى على موضوعك المميز دائماً
وتواجدك الرائع معنا
شكرا لكِ عزيزتى
 :f2:

----------


## حنـــــان

> مشروع الخرسانة .. الحاجة الجميلة اوي انه فرق مع كل الناس بعد ما اتخرجوا و اشتغلوا مصممين .. 
> هو انا باشتغل في تخطيط المشروعات و التكاليف و دة جميل.. بس خوفي ان مشروع الخرسانة ياخد مني وقت بحيث اني مقدرش اذاكر باقي المواد ايام البكالوريوس .. خلاني اختار مشروع سهل اجيب فيه امتياز و ماياخدش مني وقت ايام الدراسة .. كان نفسي اكون مصممة و الله .. بس  .
> 
> الشعر .. الشعر استغرق مني وقت كبير جداً .. لأني كنت حاسة انه معجزة كدة .. و حبي للشعر لم يكن في محله ، لن الشعر أصلاً بيرقق المشاعر أوي .. فلما تكوني مشاعرك رقيقة اصلاً.. و تتعرضي للشعر في وقت مبكر .. دة بيخلق منك حالة من الضعف .. اللي فعلاً .. لم تكن في محلها أصلاً .. و بيضيع منك وقت في تعدي هذه الحالة .. انا بعيدة تماماً عن الشعر دلوقتي .. بعيدة جداً .
> 
> 
> 
> تمت الاجابة .


مش متأخر برضو يا أنفال... صحيح فكرة العودة للدراسة مش منتشرة ولا محببة لأي حد في مصر... بس لو ده فعلا حلمك ممكن ترجعي تاني تدرسي اللي يساعدك على انك تشتغلي في المجال اللي بتحبيه.

أما بالنسبة للشعر وتأثيره على رقة المشاعر... أعتقد ان رقة المشاعر دي كانت حتتجسد ككجزء واضح من شخصيتك سواء كان الشعر دخل حياتك أو لأ... لأنك انتي انتي... العفريت لما يرجعك لسن صغير مش حيغير من شخصيتك... ودي شخصيتك  ::  اسعدي بيها واتعلمي من اللي فات واحمدي ربنا على كل جميل في حياتك... وربنا يكرمك ان شاء الله.

متشكرة على العودة للرد يا أنفال  :f2:

----------


## بنت شهريار

حناااااااااااااااااااااااان
العفريت بتاعك دا قلب علينا المواجع

بقولك ايه ؟؟
مينفعشى يرجعى اسبوعين بس لورا
كنت فى رحلة جميلة اوى
وختامها كان سىء جدا
وبيددددددددددددددددددى لا بيد عمرو
والنبى ياعم العفريت رجعنى اسبوعين كمان

فى انتظارك حنونة
تحياتى لكِ وللعفريت
 :f2:

----------


## osha

صعبان عليا العفريت بتاعك ياحنان
كان مستخبيله فين منتدى ابناء مصر وطمع اعضائه 

كان بدري عليك ياعفريت 
 ::

----------


## حنـــــان

> أنا لسه صغير يا دكتورة هارجع لورا فين بس
> 
> بس أكيد فى وقت أنا أحب أرجعله
> ويبدأ من سن العاشرة
> لكى أعيش مرة أخرى بجانب والدى ولكن هذه المرة ستختلف ولو أنى لم أكن أفارقه كثيراً
> فى وجوده فى البيت أو فى الخارج أو فى نومه
> إلا أن هذه المرة ستختلف
> مش عارف يا دكتورة 
> بس الخمس سنوات اللى هاعيشها معاه لأنه توفى وانا فى سن ال15 سنه
> ...


ولا خمس سنين يكفوا يا سامح
الله يرحم الوالد ويحسن اليه ويسكنه جناته وكل عزيز علينا.

حمد الله على سلامتك وخليك معانا بقى

----------


## حنـــــان

> *اتصدقي يا نونا سؤالك ده صعب بجد*
> *بجد من ساعة ما نزل وانا عمالة افكر فيه*
> *ومش عارفة  ارجع لاي فترة بالظبط*
> *هو ما ينفعشي العفريت ده يلبي اي طلبات تاني*
> *يعني كام تذكرة لمصر كده اجي اشوفكم واشوف اهلي وارجع تاني ههههه*
> 
> *جه في بالي دلوقتي وانا عندي 18 سنة*
> *لما جيت ادخل الجامعة*
> *واخترت كلية العلوم وبعدين غيرتها لتربية*
> ...


لا ماينفعش العفريت ده تخصص تصغير سن بس
هوا حجيب لك عفريت التذاكر ومعاه تذاكر لمصر ودرجة أولى كمان... يا سلام بس كده  :y: 

طيب لما انتي عايزه علوم قسم كيميا اختارتي ساعتها تربية ليه؟  ::'(: 

أنا برضو لو رجعت لأيام دخول الجامعة كنت حختار أي كلية تانية غير اللي ادبست فيها دي  ::(: 

معلش يا أم أحمد ربنا يصبرك يا بنتي على فقدان والدك ويرحمه برحمته آمين يارب العالمين.
يا عالم لو الظروف كانت مختلفة كان حيحصل ايه الحمد لله على كل شئ.

نورتي الموضوع يا أم أحمد  :f:

----------


## حنـــــان

> honestly hanan if the lamp ghost appear to me, i would not  ask him to take me back  to any part of my past ..i,m now better than ever
> 
> waitting for new q
> 
> toot


يا أهلا بيك مرة تانية يا محمود
والله أنا سعيدة جدا انك متابع معانا الموضوع ويا سلام بقى لو شاركت في المنتدى كله زي زمان.
بس أنا مش طماعة دي بداية كويسة وأحسن من مافيش  :: 

مافيش ولا حاجة حتفكر تغيرها؟
ساعات ده بيبقى تفكيري وبقول الحمد لله
وساعات تانية برجع بالذاكرة لمواقف معينة وأقول لو أقدر أغيرها حغيرها.

يعني على حسب الحالة النفسية بقى  :: 

منور الموضوع يا محمود  :f:

----------


## حنـــــان

> ما اجمل موضوع التأملات يا حنان
> حقيقى عودة جميلة جدااااااااااااا فى وقت نحن فى أشد الإحتياج اليها
> 
> 
> ياااااااااا اسئلتك ياحنونة
> فينك ياعم العفريت
> بصراحة هكون طماعة
> عاوزة أرجع لسن اللامسئولية
> لفترة بسيطة .. أرتاح وأرجع تانى 
> ...


ساعات يا عبير الواحد بيبقى مش طايق المسؤليات والقلق اللي بيعيش فيه بسببها
وساعات تاني بيكون مستمتع بيها جدا وحاسس انه بيقدم شئ له قيمة
وساعات بتبقي عايزة تنتجي وتعملي شئ كويس وتلاقي اللي حواليكي غير متعاونين بالمرة... يوقفوا كل شئ مفيد ممكن تفكري تعمليه
هيه دي الأوقات اللي بكون نفسي فيها أهرب
بس على مين... هوه نصيب  :: 

على فكرة هوه اسمه حزمبل مش جزنبل... أيه جزنبل دي جبتيها منين  :Banned2:

----------


## حنـــــان

> حناااااااااااااااااااااااان
> العفريت بتاعك دا قلب علينا المواجع
> 
> بقولك ايه ؟؟
> مينفعشى يرجعى اسبوعين بس لورا
> كنت فى رحلة جميلة اوى
> وختامها كان سىء جدا
> وبيددددددددددددددددددى لا بيد عمرو
> والنبى ياعم العفريت رجعنى اسبوعين كمان
> ...


انتي تاني؟
هيه سليوة  :Mad: 
هيه مرة واحدة يا بنتي... بعدين العفريت يغضب علينا ومايرضاش يشتغل
أشتاتا أشتوت
ولما باقي المنتدى يعرف ان انتي السبب يا ويلك ماللي حيجرالك
---

يا ستي اللي زعلتيهم من اسبوع أعتذريلهم وخلاص... لو بيعزوكي حيعديوها لو معدوهاش اتخانقي معاهم تاني همه بيتلككوا ولا ايه؟!
ايه رأيك في النصيحة دي  :Hug2:

----------


## حنـــــان

> صعبان عليا العفريت بتاعك ياحنان
> كان مستخبيله فين منتدى ابناء مصر وطمع اعضائه 
> 
> كان بدري عليك ياعفريت


دلوقتي يطلب أوفر تايم مين حيدفع بقى؟

أنا عندي اقتراح وأعتقد الكل حيوافقني عليه...
شوفي بما انك أول واحدة اعترفتي انك طماعة وعايزاه يرجعك سن بين 5 و10 وبين 10 و 20 وبين وبين وبين... يبقى انتي عليكي الأوفر تايم...

باسم المنتدى أشكرك على هذه المنحة اللي حتساعد ناس غلابة كتير يرجعوا نونو تاني  ::h::

----------


## حنـــــان

[frame="10 80"]السؤال 23

لطالما زارك هذا المشهد في أحلامك ...
بيت ملكك يطل على مشهد طالما حلمت أن تسكن بجواره
أين هذا المشهد الذي داعب خيالك وأحلامك
فتمنيت أن يصبح أول شئ تقع عليه عيناك حين تفتح الشرفة في الصباح الباكر
لتتنهد بقوة حين تراه معربا عن ارتياح تام لتحقق حلمك أخيرا[/frame]
السؤال 21 22

----------


## بنت شهريار

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حنـــــان
					

[frame="10 80"]السؤال 23

لطالما زارك هذا المشهد في أحلامك ...
بيت ملكك يطل على مشهد طالما حلمت أن تسكن بجواره
أين هذا المشهد الذي داعب خيالك وأحلامك
فتمنيت أن يصبح أول شئ تقع عليه عيناك حين تفتح الشرفة في الصباح الباكر
لتتنهد بقوة حين تراه معربا عن ارتياح تام لتحقق حلمك أخيرا[/frame]
السؤال 21 22



انا عاوزة أفتح عيونى على منظر للبحر وهو هادى
من شرفة مش عالية اوى
وتحت البيت حديقة جميلة تحمل كل الألوان من الزهور بشكل متناسق
بس الأهم من دا كله ..
هو انى اخرج من غرفتى الاقى العيلة كلها متجمعة
نكون كلنا جنب بعض
اخرج من غرفتى آلاقى الود والألفة والترابط مالى البيت
متجمعين بكل صفاء ومحبة وبدون أى مشاكل او ضغائن
أمان تحس بيه فى الهوا اللى بتتنفسة جوا البيت
ابص من البلكونة اشوف أولادى مع أولاد اخواتى واولاد العيلة متجمعين
بيلعبوا بود وبراءة وألفة
اتربوا على الدين والتربية السليمة
اشوف المستقبل ملىء بالأمل والنجاح بإذن الله
(( حلم بيتوتى أوى أنا عارفه ))
نفسى اتنهد تنهيدة مليئة بالراحة والأمل المشرق

حنااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااان
واضح ان الموضوع دا مش هيخلص على خيرررررررررررررررررر 
حقيقى بنحلم كتير معاكى
احلام جميلة اوى
شكراً لكِ غاليتى على الفرصة الجميلة للحلم
*

----------


## ريـم

طب أنا دلوقتي عندي شباكين.. واحد في ايرلندا و واحد هنا.. أعمل ايه ؟!  :: 
موضوع جميل قوي يا حنان.. 
لو أنا واقفة قدام شباكي في ايرلندا.. فهأبقى عايزة افتحه ألاقي الدنيا بطلت تمطر.. 
و الشمس طالعة.. و في البيوت اللي قدامنا يبقى فيه كل قرايبنا..
تيتا و خالي و خالاتي و عمي و عماتي.. و اشوفهم كل يوم الصبح و اسمعهم بقى و كده..
و خلوا كل حاجة تانية في ايرلندا زي ما هي.. بس اغير الحاجتين دول..
في مصر بقى..
هأبقى عايزة افتح الشباك.. أو اقف في البالكونة (لأنه شباكنا عالي)..
و ألاقي الناس اللي في الشارع حالها اتبدل..
ألاقي الحزن و الأسى على اللي وشوشهم راح.. 
و ألاقي صوت الخناقات العالي اختفى.. أو حتى نسمعه كل فين و فين..
و ألاقي ان شارعنا بقى فيه عدل و توازن بين الناس.. 
و الخوف و القلق و الخبث و النصب.. كل ده يبتدي يروح..
..
و ألاقي شارعنا نظيف و متسفلت عدل (مش الكروتة دي)  ::$:  ::$: 
..
نفسي كل حاجة تتصلح.. مع اني عارفة انه ماينفعش كل حاجة تتصلح
و انه مفيش مكان من غير مشاكل و عيوب..
لكن نفسي على الأقل يبقى في نوع من أنواع الرضى و الاطمئنان.. 
لأن بجد في ناس احوالهم بتوجع قلب الواحد قوي.. 
اسفة طولت عليكي يا حنان..
مع خالص حبي و تقديري..  :f:

----------


## sameh atiya

> [frame="10 80"]السؤال 23
> 
> لطالما زارك هذا المشهد في أحلامك ...
> بيت ملكك يطل على مشهد طالما حلمت أن تسكن بجواره
> أين هذا المشهد الذي داعب خيالك وأحلامك
> فتمنيت أن يصبح أول شئ تقع عليه عيناك حين تفتح الشرفة في الصباح الباكر
> لتتنهد بقوة حين تراه معربا عن ارتياح تام لتحقق حلمك أخيرا[/frame]
> السؤال 21 22


هو بيت يكون فى جزيرة منعزلة وبها غابات وبها جميع الحيوانات مفترسه وأليفه
ولا يكون بها أى إنسان وكلما أنظر أرى منظر الطبيعه الخلابة التى تأخذ العقل إلى أبعد الحدود

----------


## حكيم عيووون

*



			
				السؤال 23

لطالما زارك هذا المشهد في أحلامك ...
بيت ملكك يطل على مشهد طالما حلمت أن تسكن بجواره
أين هذا المشهد الذي داعب خيالك وأحلامك
فتمنيت أن يصبح أول شئ تقع عليه عيناك حين تفتح الشرفة في الصباح الباكر
لتتنهد بقوة حين تراه معربا عن ارتياح تام لتحقق حلمك أخيرا
			
		

أن تنفتح الشُرفة على اجتماعٍ هام
لكل من أضاف لتاريخ البشرية
وأرى فى قلوبهم حروف المعانى المتحركة
وأراهم يضحكون وهُم ينظرون على بحارٍ تصعد الأمواج نحو الهروب
وأراهم يضحكون  وهُم ينظرون على بحارٍ تتبخر الخيال وينتشر
ثم تضربه الأغلالُ فيعود .
وأراهم يضحكون وهم ينظرون على يومنا الطويل ، الذى نحصيه بآلاف السنين
وأراهم فى سبيلهم للإنتحار
مراتٍ ومرات
فهم لا يملكون غير إرادة الصعود المَجَازِىْ

تلك النافذة لا أحبها ، ولا أكرهها
لكنها تنفتح دوماً على إرادتى المفتوحة عليها .

حنان
مش عارف أرد على سؤالك غير بالطريقة دى
لأن أسألتك طاغية

تحياتى لروحك المُبدعة*

----------


## nariman

> السؤال 23
> 
> 
> لطالما زارك هذا المشهد في أحلامك ...
> بيت ملكك يطل على مشهد طالما حلمت أن تسكن بجواره
> أين هذا المشهد الذي داعب خيالك وأحلامك
> فتمنيت أن يصبح أول شئ تقع عليه عيناك حين تفتح الشرفة في الصباح الباكر
> لتتنهد بقوة حين تراه معربا عن ارتياح تام لتحقق حلمك أخيرا
> 
> ...


*نفسى أسكن فى بيت يكون فى مدينه هاديه بعيده عن زحام القاهره المعتاد والدوشه وأحس فيه بالخصوصيه مش مهم يكون شقه أو حتى فيلا المهم أحس بالهدوء لأن الدوشه بتزعجنى جدااا وياريت يكون البيت بيطل على مساحه خضراء ممتده..ده منظر بيريح عينى بصراحه*

*سؤال جميل ياحنان خلانى أتخيل وأحلم*
*تحياتى*

----------


## حنـــــان

> *
> 
> 
> انا عاوزة أفتح عيونى على منظر للبحر وهو هادى
> من شرفة مش عالية اوى
> وتحت البيت حديقة جميلة تحمل كل الألوان من الزهور بشكل متناسق
> بس الأهم من دا كله ..
> هو انى اخرج من غرفتى الاقى العيلة كلها متجمعة
> نكون كلنا جنب بعض
> ...


وماله الحلم البيتوتي؟
بيتنا مركز حياتنا وبدايتها... أنا شايفة ان حلمك ده أحلى حلم... والمفروض انه ياخد اهتمام أكبر من مجتمعنا... اللي تجاهل البيت وركز على حاجات هامشية اعتقدها أساسية وكانت النتيجة تفكك كبير مش عارفين نتخلص من مشاكلة.

يا عبير تمسكي بحلمك ده الله يكرمك وفي يوم لما تحققيه ان شاء الله حتنفعي نفسك وعيلتك بطرق لا حصر لها... وحترضي ربك. وربنا يوفقك  :f2:

----------


## Amira

> السؤال 23
> 
> 
> لطالما زارك هذا المشهد في أحلامك ...
> بيت ملكك يطل على مشهد طالما حلمت أن تسكن بجواره
> أين هذا المشهد الذي داعب خيالك وأحلامك
> فتمنيت أن يصبح أول شئ تقع عليه عيناك حين تفتح الشرفة في الصباح الباكر
> لتتنهد بقوة حين تراه معربا عن ارتياح تام لتحقق حلمك أخيرا
> 
> ...


*بما إني بشعر براحة نفسية و روحانيات لما بدخل أي مسجد*
*فا يا سلام بقي لو افتح شباكي الي ستايره حرير و يكون اول ما تقع عليه عنية هو المسجد النبوي... يا إلهي* 
*و أنا أصلا بترجاها من الله...* 
*في بعد كده راحة و تنهيدة تخرج من القلب و تخلي العيون تلمع من الدموع و تبقي بسمة هادية علي الوجه* 

*أنا حلمت معاكي و انا بكتب* 
*حنان انتي مش هاتجاوبي معانا و لا أيه* 
**

----------


## حنـــــان

> طب أنا دلوقتي عندي شباكين.. واحد في ايرلندا و واحد هنا.. أعمل ايه ؟! 
> موضوع جميل قوي يا حنان.. 
> لو أنا واقفة قدام شباكي في ايرلندا.. فهأبقى عايزة افتحه ألاقي الدنيا بطلت تمطر.. 
> و الشمس طالعة.. و في البيوت اللي قدامنا يبقى فيه كل قرايبنا..
> تيتا و خالي و خالاتي و عمي و عماتي.. و اشوفهم كل يوم الصبح و اسمعهم بقى و كده..
> و خلوا كل حاجة تانية في ايرلندا زي ما هي.. بس اغير الحاجتين دول..
> في مصر بقى..
> هأبقى عايزة افتح الشباك.. أو اقف في البالكونة (لأنه شباكنا عالي)..
> و ألاقي الناس اللي في الشارع حالها اتبدل..
> ...


لما الواحد بيتولد ويتربى بعيد عن بلده يا ريم بيكبر وهوه حاسس بفراغ شديد من الناحية العائلية. خصوصا لما تبصي تلاقي أصحابك أولاد البلد اللي انتي عايشة فيها حواليهم أهلهم... وكل ما تسأليهم حتعملوا  ايه في العيد يقولوا في بيت العيلة حتفطروا فين أول يوم رمضان  يقولوا في بيت العيلة... في حين ان انتي بتقضي كل المناسبات دي مع والدك ووالدتك واخواتك وبس... وان كانوا بالدنيا واللي فيها الا ان الأهل وولاد الأهل بيبقى تواجدنا حواليهم أجمل حاجة في الدنيا.

أما بقى شباكك اللي في مصر... حسسني قد ايه كلنا هنا حلمنا بقى اننا نعيش حياة طبيعية. من الطبيعي ان الانسان شباكه يطل على منظر جميل... جنينة أو بحر أو حتى شارع نظيف... ده طبيعي... بس مش كتير طايل الطبيعي ده.

الحلم ده المفروض يبقى حاجة صعب الواحد يطولها ومحتاجة شغل وجهد وتفاني عشان يوصلها... صعبان عليا ان أبسط حقوقنا تبقى مجرد أحلام صعب الوصول لها.

ردك جميل يا ريم
نورتي الموضوع  :f:

----------


## حنـــــان

> هو بيت يكون فى جزيرة منعزلة وبها غابات وبها جميع الحيوانات مفترسه وأليفه
> ولا يكون بها أى إنسان وكلما أنظر أرى منظر الطبيعه الخلابة التى تأخذ العقل إلى أبعد الحدود


انت عارف يا سامح ان دي كانت أول فكرة خطرت في بالي لما قريت السؤال ده.
بس بعدين قلت لنفسي طيب حقعد لوحدي حزهق قوي.
أنا شخصيا أفضل المناظر الطبيعية بس يكون حواليا كل الناس.

 :f2:

----------


## sameh atiya

> انت عارف يا سامح ان دي كانت أول فكرة خطرت في بالي لما قريت السؤال ده.
> بس بعدين قلت لنفسي طيب حقعد لوحدي حزهق قوي.
> أنا شخصيا أفضل المناظر الطبيعية بس يكون حواليا كل الناس.


طيب الحمد الله يعنى مش لوحدى  :1: 
وليه نزهق
أنا الفكرة ملأت دماغى لأنى الناس بتختلف كل يوم عن الآخر وإلى الأسوأ
لكن الست الوالدة مش هاتغير من الحنان الملىء فى قلبها تجاهى
هاخدها معايا :1: 
وبكده يبقى تمام جداً ::$:

----------


## حنـــــان

> *
> 
> أن تنفتح الشُرفة على اجتماعٍ هام
> لكل من أضاف لتاريخ البشرية
> وأرى فى قلوبهم حروف المعانى المتحركة
> وأراهم يضحكون وهُم ينظرون على بحارٍ تصعد الأمواج نحو الهروب
> وأراهم يضحكون  وهُم ينظرون على بحارٍ تتبخر الخيال وينتشر
> ثم تضربه الأغلالُ فيعود .
> وأراهم يضحكون وهم ينظرون على يومنا الطويل ، الذى نحصيه بآلاف السنين
> ...


الفاضل حكيم عيون

حقيقي أنا حاولت أقرا المشاركة دي كذا مرة عشان أفهمها بس برضو مافيش فايدة  ::uff:: 

انما برضو... منور الموضوع يا حكيم عيون  :: 
أشكرك على اطرائك... "طاغية" دي كلمة كبيرة قوي... اللي بيدي الموضوع روح هو أكيد مشاركاتكم الجميلة مش أسئلتي.

----------


## Masrawya

السلام عليكم...

امممممم انا نفسى يكون عندى  بيت على البحر عدل و يكون مالوش حيطان يعنى عارفه البيوت الزجاجية حاجه زى كده ميكونش فى حوائط تحدد نظرك  و تكون المساكن بعيد عن بعض بمسافات واسعه تدى نوع من الخصوصية ...انتى مش متخيلة وجود العمارات قريبة و ضيق الشوارع و الزحمة بيسببلى ضيق نفسى اد ايه.....و يكون له بلاكونة صغيرة فيها انواع معينة من الزهور  الريحان و الفل و الياسمن ...و يكون فيها مرجيحه صغير او كرسى هزاز  :2: 

نفسى اوى الصبح اطلع البلكونه و اشوف البحر ادامى و ادى فرصة لعنيا تبص لبعيد لانه فعلا المنظر ده  بيرحنى نفسيا اوى انا كمان.


سؤال جميل با حنان
ايدك باءه على تمن الحلم  ::  
 :f2:   :f2:

----------


## حنـــــان

> *نفسى أسكن فى بيت يكون فى مدينه هاديه بعيده عن زحام القاهره المعتاد والدوشه وأحس فيه بالخصوصيه مش مهم يكون شقه أو حتى فيلا المهم أحس بالهدوء لأن الدوشه بتزعجنى جدااا وياريت يكون البيت بيطل على مساحه خضراء ممتده..ده منظر بيريح عينى بصراحه*
> 
> *سؤال جميل ياحنان خلانى أتخيل وأحلم*
> *تحياتى*


المشكلة يا ناريمان ان المناطق الجديدة دي بتبقى الأول هادية وشوية بشوية تتملا بالناس والمدارس والمحلات والمكاتب و و و و و... لحد ما يروح الهدوء اللي كنتي أساسا هربتي منه  :Wacko: 

بس خلينا نتخيل ان ده مش حيحصل وحيفضل المكان زي ما هوه عشان بس الاكتئاب  :Shock2: 

حلم بالهدوء والجمال... ناريمان أمانة لو لاقيتي مكان كده قولي لي وماتقلقيش حدفع نص تكاليف البنا  :: 
يا أهلا بيكي يا ناريمان  :f:

----------


## حنـــــان

> *بما إني بشعر براحة نفسية و روحانيات لما بدخل أي مسجد*
> *فا يا سلام بقي لو افتح شباكي الي ستايره حرير و يكون اول ما تقع عليه عنية هو المسجد النبوي... يا إلهي* 
> *و أنا أصلا بترجاها من الله...* 
> *في بعد كده راحة و تنهيدة تخرج من القلب و تخلي العيون تلمع من الدموع و تبقي بسمة هادية علي الوجه* 
> 
> *أنا حلمت معاكي و انا بكتب* 
> *حنان انتي مش هاتجاوبي معانا و لا أيه* 
> **


يا سلام...
ونعم الاختيار يا أميرة.
عارفة اختيارك ده عجبني قوي ليه... غير السبب الواضح طبعا.
المشكلة ان الانسان كل فترة والتانية بينسى نفسه... بينسى هدف وجوده في الدنيا وبيحيد ساعات عن طريق الصواب والسلامة... عشان كده كلنا محتاجين تذكرة باستمرار.
تخيلي بقى لو كان مكان معيشتك تذكرة حية طوال اليوم وكل يوم.
تبقى نعمة كبيرة قوي.

ربنا يحسن خاتمتنا جميعا
---

ايه موضوع مش حتجاوبي معانا ده
أنا أسأل بس ماجاوبش  :4: 
بعدين؟ حوصي العفريت يرجعني أنا وانتي سن خمس سنين ويحطنا في كي جي واحد عشان أسرق أكلك وأكسر لعبك  :Gun2:

----------


## جيهان محمد على

الحقيقة يا حنان أنا فكرت كتير جداً فى سؤالك ومالقيتش جوايا غير أمنية واحدة متعلقة بالنافذة دى ...
أحب تكون بتطل على بيوت فلاحين .... بس مش البيوت بتاعة النهاردة لا بيوت زمان (الطينية) اللى على سطوحها الحطب والقش ووراهم مساحات مالهاش نهاية من الخضار .... قد أيه المنظر دة بيسحرنى ....!!!!

تخيلى نفسك كدة لما كل يوم الصبح تقومى وتتنفسى (أكسجين) تخيلى ....وتشوفى الفلاح وهو صاحى قبل الفجر عشان يسرح لغيطه .... بتشمى ريحة فى الجو كدة جميلة بتديكى إحساس بالراحة والإطمئنان حتى السلام اللى بيرموه على بعض طول ما هما ماشيين بيريح وبيطمن.... صدقينى بتحسى لحظتها إن الكون دة كله خلى تماماً من الشرور وإن الحياة قد جميلة وبسيطة وساعتها بس بتكتشفى سر الإنسان المصرى وسر إرتباطه بأرضه اللى بيعتبرها عرضه....
سؤالك جميل يا حنان خلانى أتخيل حاجات جميلة....

----------


## بنت شهريار

حناااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااان
مش هنتأمل إنهاردة ولا إيه !!
ماليش دعوة انا منتظرة السؤال الجديد  :l:

----------


## ندى الايام

ايه ده قاعدين تتأملوا من  غيرى
استنونى انا جايه اتامل معاكم  :4: 




> [frame="10 80"]السؤال 23
> 
> لطالما زارك هذا المشهد في أحلامك ...
> بيت ملكك يطل على مشهد طالما حلمت أن تسكن بجواره
> أين هذا المشهد الذي داعب خيالك وأحلامك
> فتمنيت أن يصبح أول شئ تقع عليه عيناك حين تفتح الشرفة في الصباح الباكر
> لتتنهد بقوة حين تراه معربا عن ارتياح تام لتحقق حلمك أخيرا[/frame]
> السؤال 21 22


انا كمان اتمنى افتح الشباك الصبح على منظر  للبحر
يكون بحر موجه هادى وفيه بينى وبينه مسافه كافية 
واسمع صوته مع صوت العصافير  يا سلاااااااااااااااااااام
 الواحد مش هيعمل حاجة غير انه يقف فى الشباك

----------


## محمد احمد سعيد

الموضوع جميل جدا يا استاذة حنان

----------


## drmustafa

> السؤال 23
> 
> 
> لطالما زارك هذا المشهد في أحلامك ...
> بيت ملكك يطل على مشهد طالما حلمت أن تسكن بجواره
> أين هذا المشهد الذي داعب خيالك وأحلامك
> فتمنيت أن يصبح أول شئ تقع عليه عيناك حين تفتح الشرفة في الصباح الباكر
> لتتنهد بقوة حين تراه معربا عن ارتياح تام لتحقق حلمك أخيرا
> 
> ...


أسلئتك صعبة قوى ياحنان 

كنت فيما مضى أحلم أن يكون المنظر الذى أطل عليه 
يجمع بين الخضرة والبحر والهدوء 
أقوم فى الصباح الباكر أظر إلى الخضرة والبحر 
وأسامر البحر أفضى إليه بما يسعدنى أو يهمنى 
أما الآن فقد خاصمتنى الأحلام

خالص الود والتحية

----------


## حنـــــان

> طيب الحمد الله يعنى مش لوحدى 
> وليه نزهق
> أنا الفكرة ملأت دماغى لأنى الناس بتختلف كل يوم عن الآخر وإلى الأسوأ
> لكن الست الوالدة مش هاتغير من الحنان الملىء فى قلبها تجاهى
> هاخدها معايا
> وبكده يبقى تمام جداً


ربنا يدي الوالدة الصحة يا سامح
 :f2:

----------


## osha

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

سؤالك حيرني ياحنان
اجي يمين ماينفعش
اجي شمال ماتجيش 

مافيش منظر واحد عاجبني بشكل قاطع عشان يفضل ادامي كل ما افتح بلكونتي

قررت بقى ايييييييييييه 
اقولك
بقى الاخ العفريت اللي كان في السؤال اللي فات حاديله قرشين واعمل معاه اتفاق طويل الامد
بحيث كل مرة افتح البلكونة بتاعتي الاقي حضرته محضرلي منظر جديد على حسب التوقيت 

 ::evil::  

شوفي بقى 
في الصباح الباكر احب اشوف الصورة دي


دي صورة لجبل كليمنجارو في قلب افريقيا 
والقمة مغطاة بالثلوج على مدار العام
اللي عرفته مؤخرا بعد ما شفت فيلم تسجيلي عنها ان الثلوج حتختفي في غضون مائة عام بسبب ظاهرة الاحتباس الحراري
قلت بقى اشبع منها والبركة في العفريت  :: 


وقت الظهيرة بقى ياستي احب اشوف المنظر اللي في الصورة دي



دي من جزيرة اسمها هيلتون هيد هنا في ولاية نورث كارولينا 
قضينا فيها اسبوع السنة اللي فاتت وكانت تحفة بكل المقاييس
مكان عائلي جدا ومريح للاعصاب

وقت بقى العصرية احب اشوف المنظرالجميل دا 



الصورة دي لقصر المانسرتلي على نيل القاهرة الجميل
اجمل حاجة وقت العصرية تشرب عصير برتقال وتمتع عنيك بالمنظر الجميل دا 


وقت المغربية بقى 



دي من صحراء كالاهاري في افريقيا برضه واعتقد انها في الجزء الغربي منها إلى الجنوب من تلك القارة الجميلة الغامضة جدا 
نفسي اتفرج على تيمون الحقيقي وقت الغروب وهو حيوان النمس
ونفسي اتعرف اكتر على السكان الاصليين للمكان دا وهم قبائل البوشمان (اعتقد ان دا اسمهم الصح يعني)
وعرفت مؤخرا ان الاستعمار كان بيصدر تصاريح لصيد افراد تلك القبائل!! واخر التصاريح كانت في الخمسينيات من القرن الماضي
شئ مؤسف ومخجل للانسانية كلها ....

وقت المساء بقى 
عشان انا باخاف من الضلمة جدا جدا 
احب افتح البلكونة اشوف المنظر دا 



الفنار دايما بيديني ايحاء بالامان 
يعني لما سفينة بتكون في عرض البحر في عاصفة اكيد لما الناس اللي فيها يشوفوا ضوء الفنار حيشعروا براحة كبيرة وأمان بلا حدود


بجد يعني صعبان عليا العفريت جدا جدا 
يالا نصيبه بقى وانت السبب وانا مش حادفع اوفرتايم

----------


## حنـــــان

> السلام عليكم...
> 
> امممممم انا نفسى يكون عندى  بيت على البحر عدل و يكون مالوش حيطان يعنى عارفه البيوت الزجاجية حاجه زى كده ميكونش فى حوائط تحدد نظرك  و تكون المساكن بعيد عن بعض بمسافات واسعه تدى نوع من الخصوصية ...انتى مش متخيلة وجود العمارات قريبة و ضيق الشوارع و الزحمة بيسببلى ضيق نفسى اد ايه.....و يكون له بلاكونة صغيرة فيها انواع معينة من الزهور  الريحان و الفل و الياسمن ...و يكون فيها مرجيحه صغير او كرسى هزاز 
> 
> نفسى اوى الصبح اطلع البلكونه و اشوف البحر ادامى و ادى فرصة لعنيا تبص لبعيد لانه فعلا المنظر ده  بيرحنى نفسيا اوى انا كمان.
> 
> 
> سؤال جميل با حنان
> ايدك باءه على تمن الحلم


حكاية البيت أبو حيطة زجاج من ناحية ده بحبها قوي بس بترعبني  :Shock2: 
افرضي حد كان بيهزر مع حد هزار تقيل قام خبط في الزجاج ده خبطة جامده كسرته ووقع؟
بصي لما تبقي تبني البيت ده حبقي أجي أزوك كل فترة والتانية وخلاص لكن أعيش فيه لأ  :Shock2: 

ضيق المكان والعمارات اللي لازقه في بعضها دي يا مصراوية... شئ متعب للنفسية جدا وللنظر كمان... لما الانسان مايقدرش يبص لبعيد ولا يدرب عضلات العين عشان تشوف البعيد والقريب ده مش تمام. كمان مبدأ الخصوصية ده مش موجود عندنا خالص... والحكاية مش حكاية فقر مثلا... حتى الأغنية بيبنولهم فيلل في المدن الجديدة دي قريبة من بعضها قوي كأنك عايشة في عشش... رحت زرت مرة في اسكندرية مدينة جديدة بتتبنى اسمها العروبة كلها فلل... قريبين من بعض قوي يعني الجار يبص من شباكه يشوف داخل فيلا جاره... طب والناس تدفع الشئ الفلاني في حاجة زي دي ليه؟
يعني مبدأ الخصوصية ومساحتك المستقلة ده مبدأ أصبح مش متواجد من الأساس والناس اتعودت انه كله ضيق وكله يخنق.

مافيش فلوس عالحلم... احنا مش اتفقنا حاجي أزورك بس كل كام يوم... يا ستي حبقى أدفع تمن كباية العصير اللي حتشربيهالي.... يا ساتر  :Closedeyes: 

منورة يا مصرواية  ::

----------


## حنـــــان

> الحقيقة يا حنان أنا فكرت كتير جداً فى سؤالك ومالقيتش جوايا غير أمنية واحدة متعلقة بالنافذة دى ...
> أحب تكون بتطل على بيوت فلاحين .... بس مش البيوت بتاعة النهاردة لا بيوت زمان (الطينية) اللى على سطوحها الحطب والقش ووراهم مساحات مالهاش نهاية من الخضار .... قد أيه المنظر دة بيسحرنى ....!!!!
> 
> تخيلى نفسك كدة لما كل يوم الصبح تقومى وتتنفسى (أكسجين) تخيلى ....وتشوفى الفلاح وهو صاحى قبل الفجر عشان يسرح لغيطه .... بتشمى ريحة فى الجو كدة جميلة بتديكى إحساس بالراحة والإطمئنان حتى السلام اللى بيرموه على بعض طول ما هما ماشيين بيريح وبيطمن.... صدقينى بتحسى لحظتها إن الكون دة كله خلى تماماً من الشرور وإن الحياة قد جميلة وبسيطة وساعتها بس بتكتشفى سر الإنسان المصرى وسر إرتباطه بأرضه اللى بيعتبرها عرضه....
> سؤالك جميل يا حنان خلانى أتخيل حاجات جميلة....


عارفة بالظبط اللي بتتكلمي عليه يا جيهان
عارفة احساس المكان وعارفة الريحة اللي في الجو اللي بتتكلمي عليها
وأنا صغيرة كنت باستمتع بنفس الأحاسيس دي لما كنا بنزور عمي في البلد
نفس الوصف اللي بتوصفيه بالظبط... ونفس الاحساس بالنقاء في الجو والجمال في الأرض والبيوت والسعادة والراحة بين أهلي والفلاحين.

دلوقتي لما بنروح البلد الاحساس ده بقى صعب الوصول له في وسط العربيات اللي ملت البلد وأصوات المكيروفون العالية...
بس برضو ممكن تلاقيه... الصبح بدري قبل ما حد يصحى والدنيا تكون لسه بتنور... بطلع على سطح بيت عمي الله يرحمه وبكون في منتهى السعادة

حلوة الصورة اللي رسمتيها قوي قوي يا جيهان
نورتي الموضوع  :f2:

----------


## حنـــــان

> حناااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااان
> مش هنتأمل إنهاردة ولا إيه !!
> ماليش دعوة انا منتظرة السؤال الجديد


معلش يا عبير والله بقى لي كام يوم مش عارفة أشوف موضوع السؤال الجديد ولا حتى أشارك في الموضوع انشغلت قوي قوي الاسبوعين اللي فاتوا.
واحدة واحدة عليا  ::'(:

----------


## حنـــــان

> ايه ده قاعدين تتأملوا من  غيرى
> استنونى انا جايه اتامل معاكم 
> 
> 
> 
> انا كمان اتمنى افتح الشباك الصبح على منظر  للبحر
> يكون بحر موجه هادى وفيه بينى وبينه مسافه كافية 
> واسمع صوته مع صوت العصافير  يا سلاااااااااااااااااااام
>  الواحد مش هيعمل حاجة غير انه يقف فى الشباك


يا ستي مانتي عارفة اننا قاعدين نتأمل كنتي فين كل ده اعترفي  :Poster Spam: 

قولي لي يا ندى... ايه حكاية "مسافة كافية" دي... يعني يكون بعيد ولا قريب؟
شفت بيوت بيبقى نصها تقريبا داخل في البحر... أهي دي تبقى رائعة... وان كنت حفضل طول الوقت خايفة لا البيت يميل ناحية البحر ويقع فيه  ::rolleyes::

----------


## حنـــــان

> الموضوع جميل جدا يا استاذة حنان


شكرا يا محمد وفي انتظار مشاركتك معانا

----------


## ندى الايام

> يا ستي مانتي عارفة اننا قاعدين نتأمل كنتي فين كل ده اعترفي 
> 
> قولي لي يا ندى... ايه حكاية "مسافة كافية" دي... يعني يكون بعيد ولا قريب؟
> شفت بيوت بيبقى نصها تقريبا داخل في البحر... أهي دي تبقى رائعة... وان كنت حفضل طول الوقت خايفة لا البيت يميل ناحية البحر ويقع فيه


لا يا نونا مسافة كافية اقصد بيها انه يكون بعيد شوية صغيرة
البحر جميل اه بس غدار برضه وانا بحط السرير تحت الشباك اصحى الاقى الموجة مغرقانى ولا حاجة  :1:

----------


## حنـــــان

> أسلئتك صعبة قوى ياحنان 
> 
> كنت فيما مضى أحلم أن يكون المنظر الذى أطل عليه 
> يجمع بين الخضرة والبحر والهدوء 
> أقوم فى الصباح الباكر أظر إلى الخضرة والبحر 
> وأسامر البحر أفضى إليه بما يسعدنى أو يهمنى 
> أما الآن فقد خاصمتنى الأحلام
> 
> خالص الود والتحية


والدي الله يرحمه كان دايما يقول لي الانسان عمره ما بيبطل يحلم الا لما ينتهي وجوده.
يمكن الأيام بتنسينا أحلامنا شوية لكنها بتفضل موجودة.
وان شاء الله ربنا يروق بالك وترجع تستمتع باحلامك يا د. مصطفى ومين عارف يمكن كمان في يوم تحققها.
شكرا على مشاركتك الجميلة.

----------


## شعاع من نور

*
ممممممم...

خليني أحلم معاكم أنا كمان...

بصي يا ستي...
أنا بحب الخضرة جداً...و الطبيعة بشكل عام عشق بالنسبة لي...

نفسي بيتي يطل على جنينة واسعة على مدد البصر..في قلبيها شجر و ورد من كل صنف ولون...و بيجري في وسطهم نهر مياه عذبة...
و ألاقي الورود و الأزهار من كل الصناف متوزعين بتنسيق و شكل يسحر العين...

و أصحى الصبح على زقزقة العصافير...و السما تبقى زرقا و صافية...
و بس كده 

بس يا حنان...

أنا كنت عاوزة أعرف تأملاتك انتِ في كل سؤال بتطرحيه...

الحقيقة موضوعك ده خرافي جداً...

تسلم ايدك يا قمر..

*

----------


## حنـــــان

أوشا

الأول تقولي له يرجعك كذا عمر ورا بعض
ودلوقتي تقولي له يغير لك المنظر أربع مرات في اليوم

أعتقد انه حيعمل حاجة مالاتنين
يا اما يطفش مالمنتدى
يا اما يتخلص منك  :Gun2: 
لا وكمان الافترا مش حتدفعي أوفر تايم  :: 

---

والله يا رشا كلها مناظر جميلة تشرح القلب
الا أول واحد ده بصراحة الجبال بتضايقني
هيه تبقى فكرة ظريفة لو بيت الأحلام كان فيه في كل ناحية شباك وكل شباك يطل على منظر من المناظر دي...
وأهو تريحي العفريت مرة واحدة بدل دوخة باقي العمر! انما بيت زي ده في موقع كده حيبقى غالي قوي!

متشكرة عالصور الجميلة دي (الا الجبل ! ) وتسلم الأيادي يا أوشا  :f2:

----------


## حنـــــان

> لا يا نونا مسافة كافية اقصد بيها انه يكون بعيد شوية صغيرة
> البحر جميل اه بس غدار برضه وانا بحط السرير تحت الشباك اصحى الاقى الموجة مغرقانى ولا حاجة


ايوه كلام معقول يا ندى على رأي المثل
better safe than sorry
 ::

----------


## حنـــــان

> *
> ممممممم...
> 
> خليني أحلم معاكم أنا كمان...
> 
> بصي يا ستي...
> أنا بحب الخضرة جداً...و الطبيعة بشكل عام عشق بالنسبة لي...
> 
> نفسي بيتي يطل على جنينة واسعة على مدد البصر..في قلبيها شجر و ورد من كل صنف ولون...و بيجري في وسطهم نهر مياه عذبة...
> ...


يا أهلا يا أهلا يا شعاع
والله يا بنتي كلامك ده فكرني بحاجات زعلتني
الأراضي الزراعية في مصر كل يوم بتقل بتقل بتقل والعصافير بتهج ومش عارفة بعد كده حنروح فين.

---

الأسئلة دي بحاول أجاوب عليها يا سارة بلاقيها صعبة عليا قوي...
بجاوب نص اجابة مع نفسي... وبعدين أغش الباقي منكم!
منورة الموضوع يا سارة  :f2:

----------


## حنـــــان

[frame="10 80"]السؤال 24

كان امتلاك الانسان للقوى الخارقة حلما داعب خيال الانسانية حتى جاءت السينما لتعبر عن هذا الخيال بالأفلام التي تصور الأبطال الخارقين ودورهم في تصحيح الأوضاع والقضاء على الجريمة بكل أشكالها 
سوبرمان
باتمان
سبايدرمان
لكل منهم قواه الخارقة التي أعانته على تحقيق العدالة في المجتمع
فما هي تلك القوة التي داعبت خيالك لكي تمتلكها وماهي الرسالة التي تود أن تقدمها للبشرية بهذه القدرة الخارقة[/frame]

السؤال 21 22 23

----------


## العسل المر

عذرا استاذة / حنان  .. .. المحترمه المبدعة المتأملة 

بالنسبة ليا انا 

كل اللى بحلم بيه - بيت يجمعنى مع نصفى الاخر .. أفتح شبابيك بيتى الاقى اهلى وناسى وذريتى ( اللى اتمنى تكون صالحة ) .. .. وافتح شباك قلبى الاقى حب وحنان واخلاص( شريكة حياتى ) وافتح بابى الاقى رضى ربنا عليا .


الخضرا والمنظر الحلو هما اللى انا ذكرتهم دول - ربنا يكرم الجميع - ممكن اكون اختزلت الرد !! ومتأسف - بس من كتر الكلام اللى جوايا - طلعت الجملتين دول - واكيد هيوصل معناهم الاساسى .


دمتى بكل خير متأمله حالمه طموحة محققه لما تريديه ويريده الله لكى  .


اخوك/ العسل المر

----------


## حنين مصر

[SIZE="6"][]موضوع راااااااااااااااااائع

نفسى يكون عندى قوه خارقه  اقدر ارجع كل البشر يحبوا بعض زى الاول

نفسى اقدر اخلى كل واحد يشتغل بضمير ويعمل اللى عليه عشان نرجع زى زمان 

نفسى اشوف العرب كلهم ايد واحده وتحت رايه واحده  
نفسى  اشوف كلمه اشهد ان لا اله الا الله سيدنا محمد رسول الله على كل علم عربى

ياااااااااااااااااه عارفه ياحنان افتكر حتى سبيدر مان وباتمان مايقدروش يحققوا احلامى [/SIZ

----------


## nariman

*وانا بقرا سؤالك ياحنان افتكرت الساحر ديفيد كوبر فيلد وعروضه المبهره وقلت يا سلام لو الواحد يعرف يعمل زيه كده كان غير حاجات كتير فى لحظه ...انزل الشارع مثلا اخليه نظيف ورايق كده والناس تحترم بعضها وتحترم المرور بدل الفوضى اللى بتخلى منظرنا وحش جداااا ده غير بقى رغبتى فى الاصلاح السياسى ..ألم المسئولين كلهم لغايه رأس النظام وأعملهم غسيل مخ هههههههههههه تفتكرى ديفيد كوبر فيلد نفسه لو جه عندنا وعمل الشويتين بتوعه حيقدر..بالتأكيد حيعلن فشله ويعتزل العمل نهائيا*


*فى انتظار تأملاتك حبيبتى*
*تحياتى*

----------


## sameh atiya

> [frame="10 80"]السؤال 24
> 
> كان امتلاك الانسان للقوى الخارقة حلما داعب خيال الانسانية حتى جاءت السينما لتعبر عن هذا الخيال بالأفلام التي تصور الأبطال الخارقين ودورهم في تصحيح الأوضاع والقضاء على الجريمة بكل أشكالها 
> سوبرمان
> باتمان
> سبايدرمان
> لكل منهم قواه الخارقة التي أعانته على تحقيق العدالة في المجتمع
> فما هي تلك القوة التي داعبت خيالك لكي تمتلكها وماهي الرسالة التي تود أن تقدمها للبشرية بهذه القدرة الخارقة[/frame]
> 
> السؤال 21 22 23


بصراحة لم تداعب القوى الخارقه كثيراً خيالى
ولكن كنت أستمتع بالمشاهده

----------


## Amira

> السؤال 24
> 
> 
> كان امتلاك الانسان للقوى الخارقة حلما داعب خيال الانسانية حتى جاءت السينما لتعبر عن هذا الخيال بالأفلام التي تصور الأبطال الخارقين ودورهم في تصحيح الأوضاع والقضاء على الجريمة بكل أشكالها 
> سوبرمان - باتمان  - سبايدرمان
> لكل منهم قواه الخارقة التي أعانته على تحقيق العدالة في المجتمع
> فما هي تلك القوة التي داعبت خيالك لكي تمتلكها وماهي الرسالة التي تود أن تقدمها للبشرية بهذه القدرة الخارقة
> 
> 
> السؤال 21 22 23


*انا شوفت السؤال من بدري و داعب خيالي كذا قوة خارقة احب امتلكها بس لقيت الاكثر قربا لنفسي هي..*
*عايزة يبقي عندي القدرة إني أقرأ تفكير الناس زي الكتاب المفتوح...* 
*وقتها هاعرف مين الصادق و مين الي بيكذب... مين الي ناوي ليا أو لغيري علي شر و ساعتها هاقلب الترابيزة عليه و أنتقم * 
*وقتها بقي هاعرف احقق العدالة علي نور و بينة... و طبعا هبدأ بنفسي "احققها لنفسي أولا" بيدي لا بيد عمر * 

*الشر و الاذى مش محتاج قوة خارقة لذلك هو متاح للجميع...و مجابهته متاحة فقط في إجابة سؤال حنان في التأملات * 

*-------*
*علي فكرة يا حنان احنا لما نرجع الـ كي جي سوا هاكون لسة محتفظة بقوتي الخاركة دي و هاخبي شندوشتاتي و لعبي و هانتقم منك و هاخد مصروفك و أشتري بيه بيبس *

----------


## حنـــــان

> عذرا استاذة / حنان  .. .. المحترمه المبدعة المتأملة 
> 
> بالنسبة ليا انا 
> 
> كل اللى بحلم بيه - بيت يجمعنى مع نصفى الاخر .. أفتح شبابيك بيتى الاقى اهلى وناسى وذريتى ( اللى اتمنى تكون صالحة ) .. .. وافتح شباك قلبى الاقى حب وحنان واخلاص( شريكة حياتى ) وافتح بابى الاقى رضى ربنا عليا .
> 
> 
> الخضرا والمنظر الحلو هما اللى انا ذكرتهم دول - ربنا يكرم الجميع - ممكن اكون اختزلت الرد !! ومتأسف - بس من كتر الكلام اللى جوايا - طلعت الجملتين دول - واكيد هيوصل معناهم الاساسى .
> 
> ...


اخي الكريم العسل المر
والله انت كلامك هنا كله جميل وياريت الحلم ده يتحقق لينا كلنا لأنه من أساسيات الحياة السعيدة في رأيي
أشكرك على اطرائك اللي أكتر مما أستحق
ونورت الموضوع  :f2:

----------


## حنـــــان

> [SIZE="6"][]موضوع راااااااااااااااااائع
> 
> نفسى يكون عندى قوه خارقه  اقدر ارجع كل البشر يحبوا بعض زى الاول
> 
> نفسى اقدر اخلى كل واحد يشتغل بضمير ويعمل اللى عليه عشان نرجع زى زمان 
> 
> نفسى اشوف العرب كلهم ايد واحده وتحت رايه واحده  
> نفسى  اشوف كلمه اشهد ان لا اله الا الله سيدنا محمد رسول الله على كل علم عربى
> 
> ياااااااااااااااااه عارفه ياحنان افتكر حتى سبيدر مان وباتمان مايقدروش يحققوا احلامى [/SIZ


أهو ده بقى يا حنين حلم من رابع المستحيلات
وهيه البشر عمرها حبت بعضها في الأول؟ ماكانش قابيل قتل هابيل.
دي طبيعة النفس البشرية يا حنين... قوة ايه اللي تقدر تغيرها مهما كانت خارقة؟

بعدين عارفة... حتى لو أنا في ايدي في الخيال قوة تعمل كده مش حخلي البشر كلهم يحبوا بعض... والدنيا تبقى ودري وكله يبقى تمام؟

أنا مؤمنة تماما اننا مش حنستطعم كل جميل وطيب الا لو عرفنا بعض الشر والحزن والألم في حياتنا.

نورتي الموضوع يا حنين  :f:

----------


## حنـــــان

> *وانا بقرا سؤالك ياحنان افتكرت الساحر ديفيد كوبر فيلد وعروضه المبهره وقلت يا سلام لو الواحد يعرف يعمل زيه كده كان غير حاجات كتير فى لحظه ...انزل الشارع مثلا اخليه نظيف ورايق كده والناس تحترم بعضها وتحترم المرور بدل الفوضى اللى بتخلى منظرنا وحش جداااا ده غير بقى رغبتى فى الاصلاح السياسى ..ألم المسئولين كلهم لغايه رأس النظام وأعملهم غسيل مخ هههههههههههه تفتكرى ديفيد كوبر فيلد نفسه لو جه عندنا وعمل الشويتين بتوعه حيقدر..بالتأكيد حيعلن فشله ويعتزل العمل نهائيا*
> 
> 
> *فى انتظار تأملاتك حبيبتى*
> *تحياتى*


أيوه يا ناريمان بس مشكلة ديفيد كوبرفيلد انه بيعتمد على الايحاء وكل اللي بيعمله مؤقت.
يعني حتقولي له يجي ينظف لنا الشوارع حتنظف حبة صغيرين وأول ما يمشي ديفيد ترجع تتوسخ تاني ويبقى انضحك علينا في العملية دي  :Shock2: 

أما بقى حكاية احترام الناس لبعضها ولاشارات المرور وغسيل المخ والكلام ده كله... ده مش عايز له ديفيد يا ناريمان... ده عايز حبوب كده زي اللي كانت في فيلم أرض النفاق بتاع فؤاد المهندس... بس حنحتاج كميات كبيرة منها تكفي مدى الحياة ونرميها في النيل زي ما فؤاد المهندس عمل عشان الناس كلها تشرب منها  :hey: 

أفكار جميلة يا ناريمان... نورتي الموضوع  :f:

----------


## حنـــــان

> بصراحة لم تداعب القوى الخارقه كثيراً خيالى
> ولكن كنت أستمتع بالمشاهده


يعني مافيش ولا فكيرة صغيرة كده في الموضوع ده يا سامح؟
أنا كمان على فكرة لسه محتارة في السؤال ده
لو جات لك فكرة تعالى تاني  :f:

----------


## ندى الايام

السؤال ده حيرنى اوى يا حنان افتكر انى محتاجة كذا قوة خارقة
بس اللى جه فى بالى دلوقتى انى يكون عندى قوة خارقة اقدر اغير بيها سلوكيات بعض الناس
يعنى لما امشى فى الشارع والاقى اتنين بيتخانقوا على مين ركن عربية مكان مين بدل ما الاقى صوت عالى وشتيمه وواحد بيسب دينه للاسف وفى الاخر يطلع مطوة من جيبه ويضرب اللى قدامه
اقدر انا اعدل من سلوكة واخليه انسان محترم بيفكر بعقله  يقف ويتكلم ويتناقش بهدوء وكل شىء بيتحل.

ولما اكون فى نزهه ومكان جميل اقدر اخلى الناس تحافظ على نضافة المكان بدل ما هما بيرموا علب البيبسى فى البحر والفوضى على كوبرى قصر النيل.

ونفسى اشوف الشباب ماشى محترم فى الشارع وبلاش معاكسات سخيفه والمبرر الوحيد له اصلى بص هى ماشيه لابسه ايه سيبها تلبس زى ما تحب والحساب عند ربنا ولو شايف انها مش محترمه خليك انت محترم يا سيدى وربنا يهدى .

ولما اكون فى مصلحة حكومية اقدر اخلى الموظف يشوف شغله والناس تحافظ على النظام
بدل ما الموظف بيفطر فى ساعتين والناس تقف فى الطابور تتخانق ومعرفش مين عاوزة تقف قدام علشان البت بتعيط فى البيت ولا مين مستعجل علشان سايب المحل لوحده .

ولما اخرج من عربية المترو والاقى كل الشعب طالع على السلالم بالكهربا وكأنى ما شاء الله متربين طول عمرهم عليها  
اقدر اخلى  فئه تانى من الناس زى الشباب اللى المفروض صحتهم لسه بخيرها طالعين على رجليهم بدل ما السلم اشتكى من الزحمة عليه .( على فكرة بطلع على رجلى ووالله بوصل اسرع منهم   ::stpd:: )

ونفسى لما يكون فى مشكلة بين اتنين ويكون فى طرف تالت
 يا يقول قول خير يا يسكت احسن بدل ما الناس ما بتصدق جنازة وتشبع فيها لطم


نفسى فى كتير وكتير يا حنان 
سؤال يجننننننننننننن تسلم ايدك واسفه للاطالة

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> السؤال 24
> 
> 
> كان امتلاك الانسان للقوى الخارقة حلما داعب خيال الانسانية حتى جاءت السينما لتعبر عن هذا الخيال بالأفلام التي تصور الأبطال الخارقين ودورهم في تصحيح الأوضاع والقضاء على الجريمة بكل أشكالها 
> سوبرمان
> باتمان
> سبايدرمان
> لكل منهم قواه الخارقة التي أعانته على تحقيق العدالة في المجتمع
> فما هي تلك القوة التي داعبت خيالك لكي تمتلكها وماهي الرسالة التي تود أن تقدمها للبشرية بهذه القدرة الخارقة
> ...


القوة الخارقة التى أتمنى أن احصل عليها هى وبلا أى تردد (ألطيراااااااان) أتمنى أن أطير يا عزيزتى وكم أتخيل نفسى وأنا جالسة فى مكان مفتوح أن أصبح لى جناحين واعمل (تيك أوف) وأطير فوق هذا السحاب ومع هذه الطيور الرائعة التى أمامى وكم أشعر بالحريةعندئذ ليس حرية النفس والروح فقط بل حرية الجسد الهائم مع الهواء ....الغير ملامس لأى شئ على الإطلاق ولا أريد من طيرانى هذا أن أحقق أى شئ للبشرية فيكفى ما حققته لنفسى من إحساس بالسعادة والنشوة 
حقاً يا عزيزتى ما أجمل الشعور بالحرية عندما يعم كل خلية فى جسدك .... ليتنى ... ليتنى أستطيع أن أطير

 :f2:

----------


## osha

ياقهلا بالاسئلة الشديدة ياقهلا قهلا 

انا بقى 
نفسي في قدرة خارقة مالهاش حدود
اتحكم فيها في بعض سلوكيات الاشخاص
وخاصة 
الجبناء
اكره تماما الجبن ولا استطيع التفاعل معه
نفسي تبقى عندي القدرة اني اخلي الشخص الجبان يبقى شجاع وجرئ مهما كلفه الامر
لو اتصف الجميع بالشجاعة فلن نحتاج إلى الكثير من المجهود للاصلاح والعمل البناء لكي نرفع من شأن الامة 
لو اتصف الجميع بالشجاعة فلن تجدي عاطلين عن العمل لا عمل لهم سوى التخفي وراء عباءات شخصيات وهمية لضرب الاخرين من وراء ستار
لو اتصف الجميع بالشجاعة لحررنا فلسطين بالعمل البناء وليس بالشعارات ولا بالاغاني

اعتقد على مانوصل للسؤال الجاي حاكون اصبت  بأزمة قلبية حادة  :: 
ربنا يستر

----------


## حنـــــان

> *انا شوفت السؤال من بدري و داعب خيالي كذا قوة خارقة احب امتلكها بس لقيت الاكثر قربا لنفسي هي..*
> *عايزة يبقي عندي القدرة إني أقرأ تفكير الناس زي الكتاب المفتوح...* 
> *وقتها هاعرف مين الصادق و مين الي بيكذب... مين الي ناوي ليا أو لغيري علي شر و ساعتها هاقلب الترابيزة عليه و أنتقم * 
> *وقتها بقي هاعرف احقق العدالة علي نور و بينة... و طبعا هبدأ بنفسي "احققها لنفسي أولا" بيدي لا بيد عمر * 
> 
> *الشر و الاذى مش محتاج قوة خارقة لذلك هو متاح للجميع...و مجابهته متاحة فقط في إجابة سؤال حنان في التأملات * 
> 
> *-------*
> *علي فكرة يا حنان احنا لما نرجع الـ كي جي سوا هاكون لسة محتفظة بقوتي الخاركة دي و هاخبي شندوشتاتي و لعبي و هانتقم منك و هاخد مصروفك و أشتري بيه بيبس *


القوة دي يا أميرة تبقى حلوة قوي للي بينخدع في الناس ومش بيعرف يقراهم... ويحط الثقة في غير محلها... للأسف النتائج والخسائر بتكون مؤلمة.
حلوة القوة دي يا أميرة حبقى أستغلك عشان تساعديني أنا كمان في الموال ده.

---
قوتك مش حتنفعك في كي جي لأني صرحت بنوايايا حتقري أفكاري تعملي بيها ايه... وبعدين بلاش تعاندي معايا عشان العفريت حيلازمني في كي جي وده شراني... بلاش تتحدي العفريت يا أميرة.

----------


## حنـــــان

> السؤال ده حيرنى اوى يا حنان افتكر انى محتاجة كذا قوة خارقة
> بس اللى جه فى بالى دلوقتى انى يكون عندى قوة خارقة اقدر اغير بيها سلوكيات بعض الناس
> يعنى لما امشى فى الشارع والاقى اتنين بيتخانقوا على مين ركن عربية مكان مين بدل ما الاقى صوت عالى وشتيمه وواحد بيسب دينه للاسف وفى الاخر يطلع مطوة من جيبه ويضرب اللى قدامه
> اقدر انا اعدل من سلوكة واخليه انسان محترم بيفكر بعقله  يقف ويتكلم ويتناقش بهدوء وكل شىء بيتحل.
> 
> ولما اكون فى نزهه ومكان جميل اقدر اخلى الناس تحافظ على نضافة المكان بدل ما هما بيرموا علب البيبسى فى البحر والفوضى على كوبرى قصر النيل.
> 
> ونفسى اشوف الشباب ماشى محترم فى الشارع وبلاش معاكسات سخيفه والمبرر الوحيد له اصلى بص هى ماشيه لابسه ايه سيبها تلبس زى ما تحب والحساب عند ربنا ولو شايف انها مش محترمه خليك انت محترم يا سيدى وربنا يهدى .
> 
> ...


في مسلسل أمريكي لو تعرفيه اسمه Charmed
بيتكلم عن 3 أخوات ساحرات بيعملوا الخير عشان يساعدوا الناس الأبرياء اللي بيتظلموا.
يقدروا يستخدموا قواهم بأي شكل بس بشرط مايستخدموهاش لمصلحتهم الشخصية وانما فقط لمساعدة الآخرين.
أمنيتك فكرتني بالمسلسل ده... اتهيألي كلنا نفسنا يبقى عندنا القوة دي... وان كانت في الحالة دي حتبقى النتيجة لمصلحتنا زي ماهي لمصلحة الكل...
منورة الموضوع يا ندى  :f2:

----------


## حنـــــان

> القوة الخارقة التى أتمنى أن احصل عليها هى وبلا أى تردد (ألطيراااااااان) أتمنى أن أطير يا عزيزتى وكم أتخيل نفسى وأنا جالسة فى مكان مفتوح أن أصبح لى جناحين واعمل (تيك أوف) وأطير فوق هذا السحاب ومع هذه الطيور الرائعة التى أمامى وكم أشعر بالحريةعندئذ ليس حرية النفس والروح فقط بل حرية الجسد الهائم مع الهواء ....الغير ملامس لأى شئ على الإطلاق ولا أريد من طيرانى هذا أن أحقق أى شئ للبشرية فيكفى ما حققته لنفسى من إحساس بالسعادة والنشوة 
> حقاً يا عزيزتى ما أجمل الشعور بالحرية عندما يعم كل خلية فى جسدك .... ليتنى ... ليتنى أستطيع أن أطير


اللي بيحلم بالطيران ده يا جيهان أكيد معندوش خوف من المرتفعات زيي  :: 
أنا يا جيهان مكتفية قوي بالقدرة على ركوب طيارات تاخدني من مكان لمكان... انما أطير بذات نفسيتي كده مني للسما والأرض؟ لا لا لا مجرد التفكير في الموضوع بصيبني بهلع  ::nooo:: 
ربنا يسلم الجميع  ::  منورة يا جيهان

----------


## حمادو

> السؤال 24
> 
> كان امتلاك الانسان للقوى الخارقة حلما داعب خيال الانسانية حتى جاءت السينما لتعبر عن هذا الخيال بالأفلام التي تصور الأبطال الخارقين ودورهم في تصحيح الأوضاع والقضاء على الجريمة بكل أشكالها 
> سوبرمان
> باتمان
> سبايدرمان
> لكل منهم قواه الخارقة التي أعانته على تحقيق العدالة في المجتمع
> فما هي تلك القوة التي داعبت خيالك لكي تمتلكها وماهي الرسالة التي تود أن تقدمها للبشرية بهذه القدرة الخارقة
> 
> ...


*أزيك يا حنان
موضوع جميل جدا وأسئلة وتأملات رائعة جدا...
وسامح بيك الكبير عامل مشاركات خفيفة الدم جدااااااا
ربنا يخليه للمنتدى كده علطول


بصى أنا مش هاجاوب بأثر رجعى على كل الأسئلة..
وهابدأ بالاجابة على السؤال الأخير...أوكي؟

شوفى بأه علشان بصيتي فى الاول وأنا مش بحب أضايقك 


شخصيا عمرى ما فكرت فى قوة خارقة للعادة
بس من وجهة نظرى يعني  أن القوة الخارقة للعادة اللى شايفها مناسبة ليا هى أنى أعرف اغطس فى أعماق البحار وأعيش مع الأسماك والكائنات البحرية.
تفتكرى مارك؟ مسلسل قديم قوى كان بيجي على التليفزيون واحنا اطفال
كان برضه لشخص عايش تحت المياه.

أما بأه الرسالة اللى أوجهها للبشرية من القوة دي هى أنى أريح نفسى منهم, وأريحهم منى.
ويبقى زي ما أهالينا بيقولوا "شيل دا من دا يرتاح دا عن دا"






تأملاتك جميلة قوى يا حنان
وأعذريني أنى دخلتها متأخر 

*

----------


## طـــــير في الســـما

عزيزتي حنان
الحقيقة ده اول موضوع اشارك فيه بعد وفاة والدي" رحمه الله" 
موضوع جميل و بيدي مساحة كبيرة للتفكير و الخيال
و الردود جميلة جدا و دمها خفيف.........

انت عارفة انا نفسي في ايه بجد......نفسي يبقى عندي القوة اني احقق احلامي العادية.....مش بتمني حلم سوبر فوق العادة
لا طيران و لا غطس" مع احترامي الكامل لحلمك يا احمد"
انا بس نفسي ابقي اقوي في مواجهة الناس........و اتمسك برأيي،مش عند و لا تسلط، بس هو ايه المشكلة لما اطلع غلط يعني؟؟؟؟؟مش نهاية الدنيا.......
ايه المشكلة لما ازعل اللي قدامي.........ما يزعل

ده اللي نفسي فيه........ان شاء الله هيحصل
قولي آمين
موضوعك جميل
تقبلي مروري

----------


## حنـــــان

> ياقهلا بالاسئلة الشديدة ياقهلا قهلا 
> 
> انا بقى 
> نفسي في قدرة خارقة مالهاش حدود
> اتحكم فيها في بعض سلوكيات الاشخاص
> وخاصة 
> الجبناء
> اكره تماما الجبن ولا استطيع التفاعل معه
> نفسي تبقى عندي القدرة اني اخلي الشخص الجبان يبقى شجاع وجرئ مهما كلفه الامر
> ...


اللي لاحظته في روايات وأفلام القوى الخارقة... انها معظم الوقت بتجسد أمنية البشر في انهم ينتصروا على الشر أو ينتقموا للحق. قواهم في الآخر دايما بتساعدهم على القبض على المجرم ومساعدة المظلوم.
يعني نقدر نقول ان حلمنا بامتلاك قوة خارقة بيبقى نوع من تفريغ الغضب الناتج عن ضياع حقوق أو ظلم واقع علينا... وفي النهاية الهدف من التمني ده هو تعديل أوضاع خاطئة.

انما لما بيجوا يحكوا عن قوة خارقة تخلي الجبان شجاع أوالكاذب صادق أو الشرير ملاك... بتبقى قدرة البطل على تصحيح أخلاق الناس قدرة مؤقتة وبيزول تأثيرها بعد شوية ... زي فيلم أرض النفاق اللي فيه حبوب تخلي البطل شجاع... الشجاعة بتروح أول ما مفعول الحبوب ينتهي. أو زي في الأفلام اللي فيها البطل بيتحكم في تصرفات حد بالتنويم المغناطيسي... برضو بينتهي تأثيرها أول ما ينتهي التنويم. 

اللي عايزه أوصل له في النهاية... ان القوة الخارقة اللي بنتمنا نستخدمها في تحقيق العدالة... بتبقى خيال وأحلام ممكن تتحق.

قوة الطيران اللي جيهان نفسها فيها... حققناها وعملنا طيارات.
قوة قراءة أفكار الناس اللي أميرة بتقول عليها... في ناس نمت عندهم القدرة على فهم الآخرين والتنبؤ بتصرفاتهم بدقة تخليكي تتعجبي.
حتى قوة ناريمان اللي نفسها بيها تشوف شوارعنا أنظف ومرورنا أفضل... ينفع تتحق لو التزمنا بقوانين المرور واهتمينا بالنظافة العامة.

انما يا أوشا... قوة تخلي الجبان شجاع؟ أهي دي بقى من رابع المستحيلات.

العفريت احتار معاكي انتي بالذات ومش عارف يعمل ايه في أمنياتك المستحيلة دي  ::uff:: 

يعني ماكانش ينفع حاجة أسهل؟ قوة تخلي الكريدت كارت مفتوح على طول وتصرفي من غير حساب مثلا؟ دي مقدور عليها يعني  :4:

----------


## osha

> يعني ماكانش ينفع حاجة أسهل؟ قوة تخلي الكريدت كارت مفتوح على طول وتصرفي من غير حساب مثلا؟ دي مقدور عليها يعني


موافقة جدا وبفظاعة وحتى الموت  :Dribble: 
 :BRAWA:  :BRAWA:  :BRAWA: 
وكمان مادفعش اي حاجة شهريا 
يالا بقى اتصلي بالعفريت قولي له جاله شغل  ::

----------


## شعاع من نور

*
يا تأملاتك يا حنان 

تعرفي؟أنا جت عليا فترة انغلقت فيها عن حاجات كتير...و منعت عن نفسي حاجات كتير و ماعشتش سني الطبيعي...
في الفترة دي بقى اتمنيت كل القوى الخارقة اللي ممكن أي بني آدم يتمناها و ممكن تخطر على بال أو ما تخطرش على بال...
واحدة عندها إحساس بالنقص بقى   

بس بعد الفترة دي زي ما تقولي كده جالي إنهاك و إرهاق شديد من تمني القوى الخارقة...و توقفت عن التمني و إلى إشعار آخر...
عشان كده إجابتي على التأمل المرة دي...إنه مفيش قوى خارقة بتمناها 
يكفيني إني أعمل اللي المفروض عليا أعمله في الفترة اللي مكتوب عليا أعيشها في الدنيا دي..

في إنتظارك دائماً يا أختي...

إحترامي و تقديري...



*

----------


## ريـم

أنا نفسي أطير يا حنان 
امبارح كنت مخنوقة و كارهة نفسي اصلاً 
و على بالليل و أنا بأتوضأ عشان اصلي 
رحت قلت لنفسي اني عايزة اطير  ::  
حاسة اني محبوسة 
و حاسة اني مضغوطة 
و حاسة اني عايزة ابقى براحتي 
..
نفسي اطير في السما و مايبقاش ليا علاقة بأي بني آدم 
و افضل اطير و اطير و اطير من غير ما اتعب .. 
الدنيا فوق صافية قوي و هادية قوي و كلها نقاء و حرية..
و أنا حاسة اني حابسة نفسي في حدود صغيرة و عايزة اكسرها بكل قوتي 
و اطير و احقق كل اللي نفسي فيه..
...
سؤال حلو قوي..
تحياتي..

----------


## غادة جاد

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
كيف حالكم
ربنا يبارك فيكم جميعا

الحلم ده رائع جدا 
أنا فعلا طول عمري بأحلم يكون عندي قوى خارقة
والقوى دي هي انه يكون عندي ( طاقية الاخفاء )
والله بأتكلم جد
طول عمري بأحلم بطاقية الاخفاء
عشان أعرف الناس بتتكلم عني ازاي وانا مش موجودة
واكتشف بيها الغشاشين واللصوص

وربنا يكرمك لما تلاقيها ابعتيها لي

وجزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## حنـــــان

> *أزيك يا حنان
> موضوع جميل جدا وأسئلة وتأملات رائعة جدا...
> وسامح بيك الكبير عامل مشاركات خفيفة الدم جدااااااا
> ربنا يخليه للمنتدى كده علطول
> 
> 
> بصى أنا مش هاجاوب بأثر رجعى على كل الأسئلة..
> وهابدأ بالاجابة على السؤال الأخير...أوكي؟
> 
> ...


يا أهلا وسهلا بيك يا حمادو في التأملات
اوكي نبدأ بالسؤال الرابع ده بس يا ترى ناوي تكمل معانا ولا حتكتفي بالسؤال ده؟  :Huh: 
بس أعمل حسابك أنا المرة دي قررت اني أبص مش أشوف... مزاجي  :Ranting2: 

بقى يا حمادو عشان تبعد عن الناس اللي مضايقينك تقول أعيش في البحر على طول؟
طيب افرض طلع لك في البحر سمك ولا قرش ولا حوت يستقصدك ويخليك تهج... حتعمل ايه ساعتها؟ حتقول أنا عايز أعيش في كوكب تاني؟ المخلوقات الفضائية برضو مش حترحمك  ::stpd:: 

أنا شايفه انك تفضل معانا هنا على سطح الأرض... واللي مضايقينك ابعد عنهم... الا بقى لو صمموا يضايقكوك بقصد أذيتك... ساعتها واجه مادمت على حق... المهم ماتسيبش مكانك لأنه حقك.

منور الموضوع يا حمادو وياريت تفضل معانا لآخره  :f2:

----------


## حنـــــان

> عزيزتي حنان
> الحقيقة ده اول موضوع اشارك فيه بعد وفاة والدي" رحمه الله" 
> موضوع جميل و بيدي مساحة كبيرة للتفكير و الخيال
> و الردود جميلة جدا و دمها خفيف.........
> 
> انت عارفة انا نفسي في ايه بجد......نفسي يبقى عندي القوة اني احقق احلامي العادية.....مش بتمني حلم سوبر فوق العادة
> لا طيران و لا غطس" مع احترامي الكامل لحلمك يا احمد"
> انا بس نفسي ابقي اقوي في مواجهة الناس........و اتمسك برأيي،مش عند و لا تسلط، بس هو ايه المشكلة لما اطلع غلط يعني؟؟؟؟؟مش نهاية الدنيا.......
> ايه المشكلة لما ازعل اللي قدامي.........ما يزعل
> ...


أهلا بيكي يا ايمان
الله يرحم الوالد ويحسن اليه ويلهمكم جميعا الصبر

والله يا ايمان... أنا شخصيا وجدت ان الحاجات اللي بتتمنيها دي بتيجي واحدة واحدة... يمكن في الأول الواحد بيكون مش قادر يتمسك برأيه في حواراته مع الناس... يمكن يكون عندهم قدرة أكبر مني على الاقناع... أو يمكن يكونوا مراوغين ومكارين يجوز  :: ... يمكن يكون الحق في صفي بس مش قادرة أوصله. يمكن أكون بتكسف... كل دي حاجات بالتمرين والتعاملات اليومية لاقيت انها بتتحسن وقدرة الواحد على الاقناع بتكبر... في النهاية بتلاقي نفسك عندك القدرة على التمسك بأرائك ومش حيهمك زعل حد مادمتي على حق.

ربنا يوفقك يا ايمان لكل ماهو خير وطيب
وأهلا وسهلا بيكي في الموضوع... خليكي معانا  :f2:

----------


## حنـــــان

> موافقة جدا وبفظاعة وحتى الموت 
> 
> وكمان مادفعش اي حاجة شهريا 
> يالا بقى اتصلي بالعفريت قولي له جاله شغل


السادة مشرفي وأعضاء منتدى أبناء مصر

بداية أتقدم لسعادتكم بجزيل الشكر والتقدير على ما لاقيته من دعم متواصل وحسن معاملة منكم خلال فترة عملي في هذا المنتدى مما كان له الأثر الطيب في نفسي فقد كانت طلباتكم كلها خفيفة لطيفة ظريفة وسهلة التنفيذ جدا (مادعيتش عليكم غير عشرين تلاتين مرة بس  :O O:  )

وأفيدكم بأنه نظرا لظروف خاصة لا علاقة لها بالمنتدى  (أوشا طلعت عيني وجابت لي اكتئاب نفسي وعمى حيثي والتهاب غضروفي واستبحس ::rolleyes:: ) فانني وبكل مافي النفس من مشاعر أخوة ومحبة (هأ أو قال يعني) أتقدم لسعادتكم باستقالتي  :Mad: 

كما أتقدم بطلب شهادة خبرة من الفترة الزمنية التي بدأت بها العمل في منتداكم الموقر وشهادة إخلاء طرف حتى يتسنى لي البحث عن فرص عمل في منتديات آخرى (والنبي لو لاقيتها مشتركة في منتدى تاني لأولع في روحي عشان أرتاح :Evil 2:  )

وتفضلوا بقبول فائق الاحترام والتقدير (والله المنتقم)
مع تمنياتي لمنتداكم العامر بمزيد من التقدم والازدهار  :Ranting2:  :Gun2: 


مقدم الطلب
عفريت التأملات
( حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل  ::'(:  )

----------


## osha

> السادة مشرفي وأعضاء منتدى أبناء مصر
> 
> بداية أتقدم لسعادتكم بجزيل الشكر والتقدير على ما لاقيته من دعم متواصل وحسن معاملة منكم خلال فترة عملي في هذا المنتدى مما كان له الأثر الطيب في نفسي فقد كانت طلباتكم كلها خفيفة لطيفة ظريفة وسهلة التنفيذ جدا (مادعيتش عليكم غير عشرين تلاتين مرة بس  )
> 
> وأفيدكم بأنه نظرا لظروف خاصة لا علاقة لها بالمنتدى  (أوشا طلعت عيني وجابت لي اكتئاب نفسي وعمى حيثي والتهاب غضروفي واستبحس) فانني وبكل مافي النفس من مشاعر أخوة ومحبة (هأ أو قال يعني) أتقدم لسعادتكم باستقالتي 
> 
> كما أتقدم بطلب شهادة خبرة من الفترة الزمنية التي بدأت بها العمل في منتداكم الموقر وشهادة إخلاء طرف حتى يتسنى لي البحث عن فرص عمل في منتديات آخرى (والنبي لو لاقيتها مشتركة في منتدى تاني لأولع في روحي عشان أرتاح )
> 
> وتفضلوا بقبول فائق الاحترام والتقدير (والله المنتقم)
> ...


الاخت الفاضلة حنان
ألتبس علي الأمر قليلا وأرجو من السادة ابناء وبنات مصر حل هذا الالتباس
أولست أنت التي قدمت هذا العفريت لأبناء المنتدى لكي يقوم بتحقيق الطلبات للجميع؟
عجبا لك من فتاة تأتي بعفريت ثم تسمح له بالشكوى جهارا نهارا وعلى رؤوس الأشهاد!! ::nooo:: 
وعجبا له من عفريت قدمنا له خدمة بأن يكون عفريت ذو قيمة بين العفاريت بدلا من جلوسه بلا عمل داخل المصباح ينتظر من يقوم بتنظيف سطح المصباح من صدأ اعتلاه لقرون نظرا للبطالة المنتشرة مابين العفاريت جمعاء!!
إنني ومن هذا المنبر - منبر قاعة المناقشات في المنتدى المحترم 
أدعو جميع الاعضاء للثورة على هذا العفريت ووضعه مرة أخرى في المصباح ليصدأ لقرون قادمة بدلا من تسكعه في المنتديات لتحقيق طلبات الاعضاء ::shit:: 
والله ولي التوفيق

وعلى الله اشوف وشه في أي موضوع تاني والا حاجيب بخور عين العفريت يطلعه من على النت كله هو وصاحبته  ::

----------


## حنـــــان

> *
> يا تأملاتك يا حنان 
> 
> تعرفي؟أنا جت عليا فترة انغلقت فيها عن حاجات كتير...و منعت عن نفسي حاجات كتير و ماعشتش سني الطبيعي...
> في الفترة دي بقى اتمنيت كل القوى الخارقة اللي ممكن أي بني آدم يتمناها و ممكن تخطر على بال أو ما تخطرش على بال...
> واحدة عندها إحساس بالنقص بقى   
> 
> بس بعد الفترة دي زي ما تقولي كده جالي إنهاك و إرهاق شديد من تمني القوى الخارقة...و توقفت عن التمني و إلى إشعار آخر...
> عشان كده إجابتي على التأمل المرة دي...إنه مفيش قوى خارقة بتمناها 
> ...


أحيانا بتمر علينا تأملات بنحس اننا جاوبناها أو عشناها قبل كده  :: 
ده في حد ذاته شئ جميل... الواحد يحس انه أنجز شئ... لأن التأملات دي مرهقة قوي... على الأقل ليا أنا... مش بعرف ألاقي اجابة يا شعاع!

يعني كده انتي ارتاحتي من سؤال  :: 
اعملي أوردر فشار وبيبسي حجم عائلي وأقعدي معايا استني السؤال الجاي بقى حيجعبك قوي  ::mazika::

----------


## حنـــــان

> أنا نفسي أطير يا حنان 
> امبارح كنت مخنوقة و كارهة نفسي اصلاً 
> و على بالليل و أنا بأتوضأ عشان اصلي 
> رحت قلت لنفسي اني عايزة اطير  
> حاسة اني محبوسة 
> و حاسة اني مضغوطة 
> و حاسة اني عايزة ابقى براحتي 
> ..
> نفسي اطير في السما و مايبقاش ليا علاقة بأي بني آدم 
> ...


والله يا ريم حسيت اني عايزة أقول لك نفس الكلام اللي قلته لحمادو.
لأنك عايزه تطيري لنفس السبب اللي هوه عايز عشانه يغوص في أعماق البحار... 
وحتلاقي نفسك في الآخر عايشة مع الكائنات الفضائية زيه  :: 
يا ريم الناس أشكال وأنواع وألوان... بس أنا فاهمة احساسك... أنا كمان لما بتضايق من حد وخصوصا لو عزيز عليا... بحس اني عايزه أعتزل الدنيا ومافيها... بس الواحد لما بيروق بيكتشف انه كان مكبر الموضوع... وانه كان ممكن يتعامل معاه بشكل أهدى وأفضل...
يا ستي... خليها على الله  :: 
ربنا يروق البال دايما يا ريم  :f2:

----------


## حنـــــان

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> كيف حالكم
> ربنا يبارك فيكم جميعا
> 
> الحلم ده رائع جدا 
> أنا فعلا طول عمري بأحلم يكون عندي قوى خارقة
> والقوى دي هي انه يكون عندي ( طاقية الاخفاء )
> والله بأتكلم جد
> طول عمري بأحلم بطاقية الاخفاء
> ...


أهلا وسهلا بيكي يا غادة في التأملات
تصوري يا غادة موضوع طاقية الاخفا ده... أعتقد كلنا اتمنينا نلاقيها لما شفنا الفيلم بتاع "العلبة دي فيها ايه؟ العلبة دي فيها فيل" بتاع عبد المنعم ابراهيم  ::stpd::  أنا بحب الفيلم ده قوي.
خلاص اتفقنا اللي يلاقي فينا الطاقية الأول لازم يسلفها للتاني.

منورة الموضوع يا غادة  :f2:

----------


## حنـــــان

> الاخت الفاضلة حنان
> ألتبس علي الأمر قليلا وأرجو من السادة ابناء وبنات مصر حل هذا الالتباس
> أولست أنت التي قدمت هذا العفريت لأبناء المنتدى لكي يقوم بتحقيق الطلبات للجميع؟
> عجبا لك من فتاة تأتي بعفريت ثم تسمح له بالشكوى جهارا نهارا وعلى رؤوس الأشهاد!!
> وعجبا له من عفريت قدمنا له خدمة بأن يكون عفريت ذو قيمة بين العفاريت بدلا من جلوسه بلا عمل داخل المصباح ينتظر من يقوم بتنظيف سطح المصباح من صدأ اعتلاه لقرون نظرا للبطالة المنتشرة مابين العفاريت جمعاء!!
> إنني ومن هذا المنبر - منبر قاعة المناقشات في المنتدى المحترم 
> أدعو جميع الاعضاء للثورة على هذا العفريت ووضعه مرة أخرى في المصباح ليصدأ لقرون قادمة بدلا من تسكعه في المنتديات لتحقيق طلبات الاعضاء
> والله ولي التوفيق
> 
> وعلى الله اشوف وشه في أي موضوع تاني والا حاجيب بخور عين العفريت يطلعه من على النت كله هو وصاحبته


يعني تطفشي الجدع وكمان مش عايزاه يسترزق في منتديات تانية لأ وايه... بتقومي عليه الأعضاء  ::rolleyes:: 
الرحمة حلوة خليكي نايس  :1: 

وبعدين انتي يعني بتتكلمي بثقة كده... انتي مش واخدة بالك ان العفريت لسه حر طليق وممكن يحبسك انتي في قمقم مانعرفلكيش طريق نوهائي؟ ابعدي عن العفريت وغني له يا رشا  :: 

سامحوها يا أسياد ماتعلمش ماتعرفش... أشتاتا أشتوت... السماح يا أهل السماح  :Evil 2:

----------


## حنـــــان

[frame="10 80"]السؤال 25

في خضم الكثافة المرورية العالية والخانقة لأحداث الحياة من حولنا
نجد في بعض الذكريات الملاذ الآمن الذي يتيح لنا مساحة من الهدوء الانفعالي والنفسي والعقلي في كثير من الأحيان

تمتد يدك بعفوية إلى عصاتك السحرية لكي تسحب بها هذا السائل الفضي المميز للذاكرة عبر الأثير
لتستقر داخل "جهاز البنسيف"... وهو قارورة فضية تحفظ لك ذاكرتك من الضياع في دهاليز اللا وعي المتكدسة أصلا

ماهي تلك الذاكرة الفضية التي ربما وددت دائما أن تحفظها
فتخرجها وتسكبها بعناية في جهاز البنسيف
لكي تغوص فيه بجسدك وتشاهد هذه الذاكرة من منظورالمتفرج؟

شكرا ل osha على السؤال[/frame]

السؤال 21 22 23 24

----------


## nariman

*الذكريات دى أنا بعتبرها حاجه مهمه جداا مش مجرد أحداث مرت عليا وانتهت ورغم كل شئ بحسها برضه كانت جميله كلها والا مكنتش احتفظت بيها جوايا لأن الحاجه الوحشه بتتنسى أو حتى مش بنستمتع لما نتذكرها..وبالنسبه لسؤالك النهارده يا حنان أحب أقولك ان فيه ذكريات كتير لمراحل مختلفه بتيجى على بالى دايما لما بختلى بنفسى  وأحس بالحنين للحظات دى ..أيام ثانوى وصحبه المدرسه والمقالب اللى عملتها واتعملت فيا والرحلات وازاى كنت بتصرف ..وازاى كل واحده فينا راحت فى سكه بعد كده*
*كمان بدايه الجامعه والحماس والدنيا الجديده والنشاط الطلابى*
*كمان أول كلمه اعجاب ..واخر يوم فى امتحانات الليسانس والصوره الجماعيه مع أساتذتنا..*
*لحظات جميله مش بنحس بقدر جمالها الا بعد فتره من نهايتها*

*شكراا ياحنان وفى انتظارك*

----------


## Amira

> السؤال 25
> 
> 
> في خضم الكثافة المرورية العالية والخانقة لأحداث الحياة من حولنا
> نجد في بعض الذكريات الملاذ الآمن الذي يتيح لنا مساحة من الهدوء الانفعالي والنفسي والعقلي في كثير من الأحيان 
> تمتد يدك بعفوية إلى عصاتك السحرية لكي تسحب بها هذا السائل الفضي المميز للذاكرة عبر الأثير
> لتستقر داخل "جهاز البنسيف"... وهو قارورة فضية تحفظ لك ذاكرتك من الضياع في دهاليز اللا وعي المتكدسة أصلا 
> ماهي تلك الذاكرة الفضية التي ربما وددت دائما أن تحفظها
> فتخرجها وتسكبها بعناية في جهاز البنسيف
> ...


*ايه السؤال الي يخض ده... مش عارفة يعني انا اتخضيت* 

*نجاوب بقي * 
*الحقيقة انا احترت ...بس كتير بطلع البوم صور لناس جمعتني بيهم ذكريات و احب أشوف منها كتير* 
*بس بقف عند صور ليوم قضيته في بورسعيد مع أصحابي... انا اليوم ده بجد بجد من قلبي كنت سعيدة فيه كنت حاسة اني بضحك من قلبي كنت حاسة بالحياة... انا احب اشوف اليوم ده قدامي تاني* 

*وريني بقي شطارة المحروس البنسيف ده يا حنان* 
*و لا احنا كده مانخدش من البنسيف ده غير كلام و بس *

----------


## طـــــير في الســـما

عزيزتي حنان............

انت انسانه ذوقها عالي جدا .........و مشاعرك طيبة

بصي.......ذكرياتي الحلوة ، كتير مش قليلة 

ربنا سبحانه و تعالي مبيحرمش الانسان من كل حاجة ...........و لا بيديلوا كل حاجة

هحط ايه؟؟؟؟؟؟

يوم الماجستير..........اكيد هحطه


هحط ، يوم ما شفت ولادي الاتنين

هحط ذكريات حلوة اوي مع والدي ووالتي و اسرتي الجميلة خالص


هحط ذكريات حلوة مع زوجي..........

و الله سؤالك ده.........اجمل من الجمال نفسه، خلانا نسرح في حاجات جميلة أوي

لي عودة انشاء الله

تحياتي

----------


## sameh atiya

> [frame="10 80"]السؤال 25
> 
> في خضم الكثافة المرورية العالية والخانقة لأحداث الحياة من حولنا
> نجد في بعض الذكريات الملاذ الآمن الذي يتيح لنا مساحة من الهدوء الانفعالي والنفسي والعقلي في كثير من الأحيان
> 
> تمتد يدك بعفوية إلى عصاتك السحرية لكي تسحب بها هذا السائل الفضي المميز للذاكرة عبر الأثير
> لتستقر داخل "جهاز البنسيف"... وهو قارورة فضية تحفظ لك ذاكرتك من الضياع في دهاليز اللا وعي المتكدسة أصلا
> 
> ماهي تلك الذاكرة الفضية التي ربما وددت دائما أن تحفظها
> ...


مش فاهم حاجه خالص  :: 
يمكن يكون علشان لسه ما اتغديتش ::sorry:: 
بس أكيد ليا عودة مره أخرى :f2:

----------


## osha

أميرة الشطورة 
حتشوفي شطارة البنسيف وحتتمني ان يبقى عندك واحد

الابن العزيز سامح عطيه
لا اعتقد المشكلة في الغداء بس خليها في سرك :: 

للاسف كان المفروض الاول اضح إيه جهاز البنسيف قبل صياغة السؤال
يمكن الامر بيكون معروف اكتر لقراء سلسلة هاري بوتر بأجزائه السبعة 
البنسيف عبارة عن جهاز سحري زي منخل كبيرمصنوع من الحجر مرتكز على قاعدة وسطحه فضي لامع زي ما يكون فضة سائلة 
المفروض انه في العالم السحري يمكنك أن تحتفظ بذاكرة بشكل مجسد والذاكرة بتكون عبارة عن سائل اثيري فضي يسحب من جانب الاذن ويتم حفظه في قارورة فضية 
يعني باختصار يمكن ان اصطحبك يااميرة إلى ذاكرة قديمة لي لتتعرفي على ماحدث فيها كأنك داخلها ولكن طبعا لا احد يشعر بك او يمكنه التحدث إليك 
يعني مش رجوع بالزمن خالص - دا زيارة لذاكرة من منظور المتفرج

يمكن لأي شخص زيارة ذاكرة شخص اخر كمتفرج عبر جهاز البنسيف 
بس للاسف الجهاز مش متوفر في الاسواق  :: 

افتكر السؤال وضح دلوقت
ياريت بقى نتعرف على الذاكرة اللي تحب تزورها وممكن تاخد مين معاك يشوف الذاكرة الفضية الجميلة دي 
تحياتي لكم جميعا وآسفة للاطالة

----------


## Amira

> أميرة الشطورة 
> حتشوفي شطارة البنسيف وحتتمني ان يبقى عندك واحد
> 
> الابن العزيز سامح عطيه
> لا اعتقد المشكلة في الغداء بس خليها في سرك
> 
> للاسف كان المفروض الاول اضح إيه جهاز البنسيف قبل صياغة السؤال
> يمكن الامر بيكون معروف اكتر لقراء سلسلة هاري بوتر بأجزائه السبعة 
> البنسيف عبارة عن جهاز سحري زي منخل كبيرمصنوع من الحجر مرتكز على قاعدة وسطحه فضي لامع زي ما يكون فضة سائلة 
> ...


*يا حلاوة يا ولاد* 
*ايه السؤال الي محتاج مانيوال ده  عموما وضحت الرؤية ...*
*منه لله هاري بوتر الي طلعنا جاهلة بنسيف * 

* السؤال عندي اخد شكل فضولي أخر حاجة* 
*و عليه أحب اكون متفرجة علي ذاكرة سين من الناس... و ده بسبب الغموض الي هي بتتعمده في تعاملاتها*
*ربنا يستر و الفرجة تعجبني بقي * 

*حنان و أوشا* 
*لو الفرجة ماعجبتنيش يبقي بنسيف اونطى و هاتو فلوسنا * 

*يا سلام لو البنسيف ده يبقي مش مجرد تأملات .. ياااااه هايفرق معايا بشكل*

----------


## samma

انا هاختار زميل ليا
بجد انسان مثقف جدااااااااااااااااا
ولما تقعد معاه تحس انك قاعد ادام عبقرى

----------


## ندى الايام

بصراحة يا حنان سؤال عاوز كتالوج  :2: 
والاجمل انى اوشا شرحته فاتلخبط اكتر واكتر هههههههههههههههههههه
بس ربنا ستر وفهمت من اجابات اميرة وسومه
كنت اتمنى انا كمان اتفرج على ذاكرة بعض الاشخاص 
لكن رجعت فى كلامى وبقول خلينى احبهم كدا يمكن لو دخلت فى الذاكرة عندهم اعرف حاجات تزعلنى وضايقنى
خلينى كدا مش عارفه حاجة احسن
ميرسى لسؤالكم الجميل ده يا جماعة بجد ضحكنى على نفسى 
اصلى بحب شكلى وانا مش عارفه افهم

----------


## osha

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
انا جاية اهو ومعايا الكتالوج بتاع الجهاز
في اوروبا والدول المتقدمة الناس بتستخدم البنسيف كالتالي هههههه

الذاكرة الفضية التي أحب دائما زيارتها واحب اتفرج عليها هي ذاكرتي الشخصية يوم ولادة ابنتي
الحقيقة اني لغاية لما بنتي اتولدت مكنتش مصدقة ان كان فيه حياة بداخلي 
يمكن عشان كده اليوم دا كان ذو أهمية خاصة
دلوقت اتفضلوا اربطوا الاحزمة وتعالوا نغوص معا في قلب جهاز البنسيف لنخرج منه إلى شارع جانبي متفرع من شارع الثورة في مصر الجديدة والصورة تظهر أبيض وأسود لانها ذاكرة طبعا
البهو الكبير لمستشفى عبد القادر فهمي ونصعد معا لغرفتي في الطابق الثالث
يمكنني الان أن أرى الغرفة أجلس على الكنبة في هدوء وأنظر إلى السرير بجانب الغرفة وأجدني أرقد عليه مذهولة شوية وأنا أنظر إلى اخوتي وأولاد خالتي يدخلون الغرفة وكلهم فعلوا نفس الشئ بلا استثناء 
الحمد لله على السلامة يارشا وايماءة من رأسهم ثم اتجهوا مباشرة إلى سرير ابنتي ليلقوا نظرة عليها
تجاهلوني تماما وكأني هواء يرقد على السرير
يلتفون حول السريرالصغير وينظرون بدهشة وترقب لهذا المخلوق الصغير ويضحكون بشدة فإذا هم يضحكون لان هذا المخلوق قد تثاءب!! ويضحكون مرة أخرى فإذا هم يضحكون لأن هذا المخلوق قد فتح عينيه ومرة ثالثة لانه قد أغمض عينيه ونام ....
عرفت فيما بعد أن هذا هو الاستقبال العائلي للمولود الاول في العائلة 
أظل أراقب هذا المشهد العجيب الضاحك جدا حتى يحين موعد انصرافهم فأراني احتضن هذاالكيان الهش الرقيق وأنظر لعينيها في حوار صامت لا يعني سوى حب عميق متبادل نبت في القلب مع أول حركة للجنين.
استعادة ذاكرة الامومة لأول مرة هي ذاكرتي الفضية التي أحب أن ازورها مرات ومرات ولن أمل من أن أكرر الزيارة وسأظل أحتفظ بهذه الذاكرة الفضية لكي ألجأ إليها حين ترهقني أعباء الامومة فأزور تلك الذاكرة لأنعش ذاكرتي بسنة أولى أمومة 
حد بقى المرة دي عنده ذاكرة مفصلة يحكيها من منظورالمتفرج؟

----------


## حنـــــان

معلش يا جماعة أتأخرت عليكم في الرد... انشغلت الكام يوم اللي فاتوا اذ فجأتن  ::  وفضلت أأجل أأجل في الرد لحد ماقلت مابدهاش بقى!

ناريمان... ايه ده... انتي طلعتي كنتي بتعملي مقالب في الناس وانتي صغيرة؟ لسه غاوية مقالب برضو ولا ايه عشان بس الواحد يبقى عامل حسابه  ::xx:: 

أميرة... حلوة قوي فكرة ان الواحد يتفرج على ذكريات غيره... انتي طبعا عارفة ان في الجزء الرابع من هاري بوتر... هاري عمل نفس اللي بتقولي عليه واستخدم البنسيف عشان يشوف ذكريات دامبلدور... يا سلام لو الواحد يقدر يعمل كده... كان استغل الحكاية دي أسوأ استغلال  :: 

ايمان... الله يكرمك والله على كلام الرقيق ده... بس السؤال ده من بنات أفكار أوشا... وهوه فعلا سؤال ذوقه عالي ومؤثر وجميل... زي صاحبته  :f2: ... تسلمي يا ايمان

سامح... ها فهمت السؤال ولا لسه؟  :Play Ball: 

أوشا... جميل قوي وصفك للذاكرة دي... أنا لسه عند كلامي اللي قلتهولك من زمان انك لازم تكتبي كتاب ولا اتنين ولا حاجة!
حكيتي لنهال الحكاوي دي؟ أنا والدتي برضو تحب تقعد تحكي لي أنا واخواتي على ولاداتنا ونوادرنا واحنا صغيرين... ومهما حكت بنفضل نحب نسمعها منها كل مرة تقولها... كأنها بتحكيها لأول مرة... ونضحك ونستعجب ونقول يا سلاااام... صحيح حصل الكلام ده؟ مش معقول!

ندى... انتي بتقولي فيها؟ طبعا الأفضل اننا مانطلعش على ذكريات غيرنا... حيأثر على علاقتنا بيهم ونظرنتنا ليهم والأسباب المنطقية كتيرة...
بس الفضول بقى.... ربنا يجازي الفضول  :: 

أشكركم جميعا على مشاركاتكم الجميلة وذكرياتكم اللي شاركتونا فيها هنا...
نورتوا الموضوع وأثريتوه بتواجدكم  :f2:

----------


## sameh atiya

> الابن العزيز سامح عطيه
> لا اعتقد المشكلة في الغداء بس خليها في سرك


وأهو طلع كمان العيب فى العشاء تانى  :3: 
أصلى إنتى لو أم سامح كنتى عرفتى سامح إيه اللى بيحصله ::$: 
والدتى بتشبهنى دائماً بالسيارة اللى من غير بنزين مش هاتتحرك من مكانها
 وأنا من غير أكل عقلى بيتوقف عن التفكير والفهم كمان ::(: 
 فقبل ما بتطلب منى أى طلب أول ما أقوم من النوم بتحضر الفطار وبعدين تكلمنى وأنا بفطر  :: 
علشان تستغل الوقت  :1: 
وعلشان مشكلة البنزين قصدى الأكل بقيت باكل مرة واحده أو مرتين لو كان فى مجهود
لما دخلت على السؤال لقيتنى أساساً كأنى ما قريتهوش مع إنى قريته مرتين وده لأنى كانت وجبة الفطار اللى كانت وقت الغداء ما كنتش أكلتها ::(: 
ولما دخلت على شرحك إمبارح كمان وأنا راجع من الشغل الساعه 3 بالليل والوجبة الثانية لسه ما دخلتش بطنى  :Doh: 
برضك ما فهمتش ولا حاجه قلت لأ بقى أكل وأبقى أدخل الموضوع
دلوقتى أنا بقى عندى 5 لتر بنزين وقريت السؤال فهمته عالطول مع إنى إمبارح ما كنتش فهمت حاجه خالص من شرحك :1: 
بكده أكون طولت جداً جداً ومش هاجاوب على السؤال :: 
وعلى فكرة شكراً على شرح البنسيف لأنى بالتأكيد ما كنتش أعرف إيه معناها أو إيه ده :f: 



> سامح... ها فهمت السؤال ولا لسه؟


فخمتوا يا دكتورة :f: 

بالنسبة للسؤال؟
والله إحترت فى الإجابه بقيت بكتب وبمسح
بلاش أنا مع السؤال ده ::sorry::

----------


## حنـــــان

مش اشكال يا سامح خليك معانا للتأملات الجاية  :f2:

----------


## بنت شهريار

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حنـــــان
					

[frame="10 80"]السؤال 25

في خضم الكثافة المرورية العالية والخانقة لأحداث الحياة من حولنا
نجد في بعض الذكريات الملاذ الآمن الذي يتيح لنا مساحة من الهدوء الانفعالي والنفسي والعقلي في كثير من الأحيان

تمتد يدك بعفوية إلى عصاتك السحرية لكي تسحب بها هذا السائل الفضي المميز للذاكرة عبر الأثير
لتستقر داخل "جهاز البنسيف"... وهو قارورة فضية تحفظ لك ذاكرتك من الضياع في دهاليز اللا وعي المتكدسة أصلا

ماهي تلك الذاكرة الفضية التي ربما وددت دائما أن تحفظها
فتخرجها وتسكبها بعناية في جهاز البنسيف
لكي تغوص فيه بجسدك وتشاهد هذه الذاكرة من منظورالمتفرج؟

شكرا ل osha على السؤال[/frame]

السؤال 21 22 23 24


وحشتنى اوى التأملات
وعماله اروح واجى وافوت واتفرج وامشى تانى

يا اهلا يا اهلا بالبنسيف السحرى
يخليك للشعب يا هارى بوتر انت واوشا 

لو عشت مع التأمل الأخير دا
هتمنى امر مع كل ذاكرة لشخصية بتقول انـــااااااااا
علشان اشوف الشخصية دى تستحق انها تقول أنــــا
ولا ساعتها هارد واقول إنت إنت ولا انتاش دارى 
هحب انى ازور كل شخصية مغرورة ومتغطرسة علشان افكرها ان ليس هناك مايستدعى ذلك الغرور
هزور كل شخصية غامضة وبتسبب لى فضول وقلق
يارررررررررررررررررريتك معانا يا بنسيف

تسلم ايدك حنان على تأملك الخطير
تسلمى لنا يا اوشا على افكارك العبقرية 

دمتم بخير
*

----------


## شعاع من نور

*
يا بنسيفاتكم يا جماعة 

حنان عندك حق التأمل المرة دي جميل جداً...

بس خليني أقول لأوشا بجد أنا حبيت مشاركتك جداً و صدقيني أي واحدة لما تقرأ وصفك بجد هتتمنى إنها تعيش نفس الشعور اللي انتِ عشتيه وقتها...
عشان كده مكنش ينفع المشاركة دي تعدي من غير تقييم 

حقيقي تسلم إيدك يا أوشا...



نشوف بقى البنسيفات اللي أحب أتفرج عليها 

ممممم بنسيف شخص ما...أعتقد إني محتاجة أشوف ذاكرته شكلها إيه عشان ده هيفسرلي مواقف كتير ليه...أنا مش فاهماها...
و ممممم بنسيفي أنا شخصياً لما كنت في أولى ثانوي 

طب مينفعش نغير في السائل ده و نحط حاجات إحنا كنا عاوزينها تحصل 

و ممممم كل شخص...كل بمعنى كل...كل شخص في محيطي سواءاً أصدقائي أو عيلتي أو الناس اللي اتعرفت عليهم عندي فضول شديد جداااا إني أشوف بنسيف كل واحد فيهم...بنسيف بنسيف... 
بمن فيهم الناس اللي عرفتهم هنا في المنتدى...بجد هتبقى حاجة لطيفة جداً و ممتعة جداً جداً...

ياااااا تأملاتك يا حنان 

لا بجد بجد التأمل المرة دي يا حنان ياريت لو أشوف ردك فيه...
ياريت بجد...

خالص ودي و إحترامي للجميع..


*

----------


## osha

> *
> يا بنسيفاتكم يا جماعة 
> 
> حنان عندك حق التأمل المرة دي جميل جداً...
> 
> بس خليني أقول لأوشا بجد أنا حبيت مشاركتك جداً و صدقيني أي واحدة لما تقرأ وصفك بجد هتتمنى إنها تعيش نفس الشعور اللي انتِ عشتيه وقتها...
> عشان كده مكنش ينفع المشاركة دي تعدي من غير تقييم 
> 
> حقيقي تسلم إيدك يا أوشا...
> ...



ياتقييماتك ياسارة يابنتي  :: 
شكرا على اطرائك للمشاركة 
بس انا مارضتش اني ابوظها واقول ان دي كانت الذكرى الوحيدة العدلة في خلفة العيال اللي احب ارجعلها تاني  :Omg:  من ساعتها يابنتي اربعتاشر سنة شقا خاصة بعد ما جه المحروس محمد بعد 3 سنين من تاريخ اول ذكرى
واضاف لحصيلة ذكرياتي شوية حاجات تانية 
فيه منها لونه فضي جميل والباقي كحلي يابنتي ربنا مايوريك  ::stpd:: 
اعتقد ممكن اضافة شوية تعديلات فنية على الجهاز عشان نتخيل حاجة معينة ونحاول نسحبها ونشوف ممكن تطلع ايه 
بس اي تعديل فني محتاج متخصص عشان يعمله ودا حيكلفك كتير  :y:

----------


## حنـــــان

> *
> 
> وحشتنى اوى التأملات
> وعماله اروح واجى وافوت واتفرج وامشى تانى
> 
> يا اهلا يا اهلا بالبنسيف السحرى
> يخليك للشعب يا هارى بوتر انت واوشا 
> 
> لو عشت مع التأمل الأخير دا
> ...


مانتي عمالة تروحي وتيجي وتلفي وتتفرجي ومش بتيجي عندنا ليه مش عارفة  :Fear2: 
ابقي تعالي... أنا بابقى هنا والله  :Glad: 
حتعملي ايه بذكريات واحد شايف نفسه... مش كفاية هوه شايفها حتشوفيهاله انتي كمان؟ لو منك أطنشه!
الشخصيات الغامضة بقى بتشعل فضول الواحد وفي حل من الاتنين... يا اما نتحكم في فضولنا ( لأ طبعا بتهزري! ) يا اما نلاقي البنسيف ده يحل لنا الاشكالية دي.
يجي هنا بقى دور الست أوشا اللي وعدت أما نشوف قد كلمتها ولا لأ...
وأنا معاكي في انتظار البنسيف  :Glad: 
منورة يا عبير  :f:

----------


## حنـــــان

> *
> يا بنسيفاتكم يا جماعة 
> 
> حنان عندك حق التأمل المرة دي جميل جداً...
> 
> بس خليني أقول لأوشا بجد أنا حبيت مشاركتك جداً و صدقيني أي واحدة لما تقرأ وصفك بجد هتتمنى إنها تعيش نفس الشعور اللي انتِ عشتيه وقتها...
> عشان كده مكنش ينفع المشاركة دي تعدي من غير تقييم 
> 
> حقيقي تسلم إيدك يا أوشا...
> ...


ايه من ذكريات أولى ثانوي نفسك ترجعيالها يا شعاع؟
ما بلاش بنسيفات الناس اللي في المنتدى... حتتخضي واحتماااال تصدمي  :Icecream: 
الطيب أحسن
تسلمي عالمشاركة يا شعاع وعلى كل كلامك الجميل  :f2:

----------


## حنـــــان

[frame="10 80"]السؤال 26

بعد أن مررت بظروف صعبة...
فقدت كل مالك واضطررت لبيع كل ما تملك لتسديد ديونك
شقتك وسيارتك وحتى ملابسك... فقدت كل شئ... كل شئ...
ترفقا بك سمح لك الديانة بالابقاء على أحد مقتنياتك
من ضمن كل ما اقتنيت سابقا في حياتك ماهو الشئ الذي قررت أن تبقي عليه ورأيت ألا تتنازل عنه لأهميته عندك وكبر قدر ما يمثله في حياتك؟[/frame]
السؤال 21 22 23 24 25

----------


## sameh atiya

> [frame="10 80"]السؤال 26
> 
> بعد أن مررت بظروف صعبة...
> فقدت كل مالك واضطررت لبيع كل ما تملك لتسديد ديونك
> شقتك وسيارتك وحتى ملابسك... فقدت كل شئ... كل شئ...
> ترفقا بك سمح لك الديانة بالابقاء على أحد مقتنياتك
> من ضمن كل ما اقتنيت سابقا في حياتك ماهو الشئ الذي قررت أن تبقي عليه ورأيت ألا تتنازل عنه لأهميته عندك وكبر قدر ما يمثله في حياتك؟[/frame]
> السؤال 21 22 23 24 25


 :: 
وعلى إيه بقى ما ياخد الحاجه دى بالمرة  ::-s: 
لو قلت الشقه أبقى طماع والراجل ممكن يضربنى  ::xx:: 
هو لو أمكن يسيبلى الموبايل بتاعى لأنى مرتبط بيه جداً جداً
لو كنتى يا حنان تعرفى الراجل بتاع الدين ده إسأليه هل ينفع يسيب الشقه
لأنى كل ما بدخلها فى كل ركن فيها بشوف والدى الله يرحمة  ::$:

----------


## حمادو

*يعني انا ماصدقت انى عرفت أخيرا يعني ايه بنسفون او بنسيف
اى حاجة يعني فيها نسف وخلاص

وركزت على بنسفونة معينة فى ذاكرتى, وجاى اكتبها
الاقيكي تقولى بعت السيارة والملابس !!!!!!


....
خلاص بأه أنسى البنسفون ونخلينا فى الظروف الصعبة


الشئ الوحيد اللى مش ممكن أتنازل عنه فى حياتى هى شنطة ذكرياتى
فيها كل ورقة وكل ذكرى
فيها كل شئ عنى, وفيها كل معلومة أعرفها عن كل شخص أعرفه
فيها نسخة من كل رسالة كتبتها فى حياتى, 
ونسخة من كل رسالة وصلتنى فى حياتى.
فيها كل صورى الشخصية بكل المراحل العمرية اللى عشتها
فيها كل كل كل كل حاجة تخصنى وتخص أى شخص يهمنى أمره
من الآخر الشنطة دي لو وقعت فى ايد حد ممكن أقتله
علشان كده مستحيل أتنازل عنها
التنازل عنها معناه الموت

وطالما الشنطة كبيرة يبقى هاحط فيها كمان براد الشاي النحاس
هو مش بتاعى
بس البراد دا كان بابا الله يرحمه اشتراه لماما الله يرحمها ايام الخطوبة
بعد وفاة والدى اتكسرت ايد البراد وماما صممت ترميه بس انا خبيته منها علشان احتفظ بيه ذكرى لا تقدر بثمن
كل ما ابص للبراد افتكر اجمل مواقف فى حياتى لانه كان معايا فى كل لحظة انتقال من مكان لمكان, وكان اول شئ باشيله من الشنطة لما استقر فى مكان, وآخر شئ باحطه فى الشنطة لما بانتقل من مكان.

أحيانا بيصعب عليا وبيكون نفسى اريحه من العذاب اللى بيتعذبه معايا
بس دايما لما استقر فى مكان ما احتفظ بيه فى أجمل ركن فى الشقة كنوع من أنواع الفخر بيه.

*

----------


## osha

بعد اذنك ياحنان ارد على احمد الاول قبل مااجاوب التأملات
طبعا يااحمد أفندي انت مش فاهم البنسيف لان اخرك براد
ايش جاب البراد (وأدوات المطبخ الاخرى) للبنسيف ياابني  :: 
مش حارد عليك بس اكتر من كده والمعنى في بطن الشاعر 

أيوه ياحنان
الحاجة اللي احب احتفظ بيها 
هي ياستي
سوار بلاستيك لونه ازرق وعليه اسمي كان حوالين كاحل محمد لما اتولد في السعودية وعليه الوقت والتاريخ ووزن محمد كمان
مش عارفة لما اتولدت نهال ماعملوش معاها كده ليه 
والا تفتكري في مصر بيختموا العيال بالنار زي ما بيعملوا مع  البهايم في المزارع

----------


## nariman

*أحب أحتفظ باليوميات بتاعتى اللى فاتت لأنها بقت جزء منى وفيها ذكريات كتير*

----------


## ندى الايام

امممممممممم
امممممممممممممممممممممم
امممممممممممممممممممممممممم
امممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممم
يا خبر يا حنان شوفتى بقالى اد ايه بفكر حيرتينى اوى بالسؤال ده
دا انا عمالة افكر لو حصل لى كدا بجد لا قدر الله هحتاس ويمكن اعمل فى نفسى حاجة  ::uff:: 
طيب احتفظ بشبكة خطيبى  وهداياه لانها غالية عليا اوى  ::(: 
ولا كمان حرام بابا وماما واخواتى  جايبلى دهب وهدايا  كتير مقدرش افرط فيها  :Huh: 
طيب وموبيلى يا حنان  اكلم اصحابى وارغى من بنت ابوها ازاى 
طيب والكمبيوتر كمان اكلم العصابة وادخل ابناء مصر وارد على التاملات ازاى
طيب والتلاجة انا مش بعرف اشرب غير مية ساقعة صيف شتى   :Beer: 
والدش كمان يا حنان انا بحب اتابع مسلسل سنوات الضياع 
ومش هينفع طبعا اقعد بالدش والتلاجة والكمبيوتر على الرصيف اكيد هحتاج الشقة ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
لااااااااااااااااااااااا انا مش هرد يا حنان وهبقى اجى فى سؤال تانى السلام عليكم

اصلى صعب اوى اختار حاجة واحده اصلى لو قولت احتفظ

----------


## بنت شهريار

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ندى الايام
					

امممممممممم
امممممممممممممممممممممم
امممممممممممممممممممممممممم
امممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممم
يا خبر يا حنان شوفتى بقالى اد ايه بفكر حيرتينى اوى بالسؤال ده
دا انا عمالة افكر لو حصل لى كدا بجد لا قدر الله هحتاس ويمكن اعمل فى نفسى حاجة 
طيب احتفظ بشبكة خطيبى  وهداياه لانها غالية عليا اوى 
ولا كمان حرام بابا وماما واخواتى  جايبلى دهب وهدايا  كتير مقدرش افرط فيها 
طيب وموبيلى يا حنان  اكلم اصحابى وارغى من بنت ابوها ازاى 
طيب والكمبيوتر كمان اكلم العصابة وادخل ابناء مصر وارد على التاملات ازاى
طيب والتلاجة انا مش بعرف اشرب غير مية ساقعة صيف شتى  
والدش كمان يا حنان انا بحب اتابع مسلسل سنوات الضياع 
ومش هينفع طبعا اقعد بالدش والتلاجة والكمبيوتر على الرصيف اكيد هحتاج الشقة ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
لااااااااااااااااااااااا انا مش هرد يا حنان وهبقى اجى فى سؤال تانى السلام عليكم

اصلى صعب اوى اختار حاجة واحده اصلى لو قولت احتفظ


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
احنا هنتأمر !!
يا تجاوبى على كلة يا متلعبيش معانا*

----------


## drmustafa

> السؤال 26
> 
> 
> بعد أن مررت بظروف صعبة...
> فقدت كل مالك واضطررت لبيع كل ما تملك لتسديد ديونك
> شقتك وسيارتك وحتى ملابسك... فقدت كل شئ... كل شئ...
> ترفقا بك سمح لك الديانة بالابقاء على أحد مقتنياتك
> من ضمن كل ما اقتنيت سابقا في حياتك ماهو الشئ الذي قررت أن تبقي عليه ورأيت ألا تتنازل عنه لأهميته عندك وكبر قدر ما يمثله في حياتك؟
> 
> ...


وبعدين معاك ياحنان فى الأسئلة المحيرة دى ..... 
السؤال المرة دى صعب قوى 
بس يمكن افكر آخد الكمبيوتر بتاعى 
مش بس علشان انا محتفظ عليه بحاجات كتير نهمنى 
لا كمان علشان ممكن ابدأ بيه من جديد واحاول اعوض كل اللى راح 

تحيتى وتقديرى

----------


## جيهان محمد على

عارفة كنت آخد معايا أية يا حنان ....
آخد معايا كتبى وأوراقى ....إنتى عارفة انا محتفظة بأوراق كتبتها من وأنا عندى 12 سنة بخط إيدى وبالقلم الرصاص كمان
وهى عزيزة على قلبى جداً وما أقدرش أستغنى عنها ... فيها ذكرياتى وكل حاجة حسيت ومريت بيها طول عمرى ....وكتبى دى ما تتخيليش غالية عندى قد أية بكونها من وانا لسة فى الإعدادى ومش متخيلة ممكن أعيش من غيرها 

سؤال جميل كالعادة ... تقبلى مرورى وتحياتى

----------


## حنـــــان

> وعلى إيه بقى ما ياخد الحاجه دى بالمرة 
> لو قلت الشقه أبقى طماع والراجل ممكن يضربنى 
> هو لو أمكن يسيبلى الموبايل بتاعى لأنى مرتبط بيه جداً جداً
> لو كنتى يا حنان تعرفى الراجل بتاع الدين ده إسأليه هل ينفع يسيب الشقه
> لأنى كل ما بدخلها فى كل ركن فيها بشوف والدى الله يرحمة


معرفش يا سامح حيوافق على موضوع الشقة ده انت وحظك بقى يمكن يطلع طيب ويوافق مع اني مش متخيلة انه يوافق!
أصل الشقة تجيب شوية وشويات يعني حتساهم بشكل كبير في تسديد ديونك... غالبا مش حيوافقش ويقول لك لأ شوف حاجة أصغر. لا وانت كمان عايزه الشقة باللي فيها!
الله يرحم الوالد ويحسن اليه.
الموبايل غالبا حيوافق عليه... يلا حلال عليك  ::

----------


## حنـــــان

> *يعني انا ماصدقت انى عرفت أخيرا يعني ايه بنسفون او بنسيف
> اى حاجة يعني فيها نسف وخلاص
> 
> وركزت على بنسفونة معينة فى ذاكرتى, وجاى اكتبها
> الاقيكي تقولى بعت السيارة والملابس !!!!!!
> 
> 
> ....
> خلاص بأه أنسى البنسفون ونخلينا فى الظروف الصعبة
> ...


بنسفونة؟
ربنا يخلي بنسفوناتك كلها حلوة يا أحمد يابني!
بلاه البنسفون
خلينا في الديانة
انت طبعا عارف دلوقتي ان شنطتك دي حتبقى محط الأنظار... يعني لو حد متضايق منك (أكيد كتير) أو عايز يزهقك (أكيد أكتر) أو عايز ينتقم منك لسبب ما (ماتتعبش نفسك وتعد)... أبسط حاجة يعملها انه يسرق الشنطة دي.
ياترى بقى على كده حافظها في مكان أمين ولا سايبها كده من غير حراسة 24 ساعة؟
أما البراد...
أعذرني مش حعرف أرد عالجزئية دي.
يمكن نبقى نتكلم فيها لما تعدي فترة.
الله يرحم الوالد والوالده ويدخلهم جناته.

----------


## Amira

> السؤال 26
> 
> 
> بعد أن مررت بظروف صعبة...
> فقدت كل مالك واضطررت لبيع كل ما تملك لتسديد ديونك
> شقتك وسيارتك وحتى ملابسك... فقدت كل شئ... كل شئ...
> ترفقا بك سمح لك الديانة بالابقاء على أحد مقتنياتك
> من ضمن كل ما اقتنيت سابقا في حياتك ماهو الشئ الذي قررت أن تبقي عليه ورأيت ألا تتنازل عنه لأهميته عندك وكبر قدر ما يمثله في حياتك؟
> 
> ...


*كمان بيعتينا هدومنا  يا حلولي* 
*طيب كويس ... سيادتك يا فندم انا هاحتفظ بالكمبيوتر بتاعي طبعا* 
*عن طريقه بتواصل مع اصحابي و الناس الي بحبها* 
*عن طريقه بتواصل مع ذكرياتي "صور ، كتابات ، هيستوري و حاجات تانية كتيررر* 
*عن طريقه بتواصل مع الشغل و ممكن انجز بيه لوحده* 
*عن طريقه بقرأ رواياتي و قصصي المفضلة و بكون مستمتعة* 
*عن طريقه كانت بداية مشاوير و كانت نهايتها بردو* 
*عن طريقه بسمع الحاجات الي بحبها اشعار اغاني صوتيات دينية* 
*عن طريقه .... حصلت حاجات كتيرة أوي أوي مايكفنيش اوراق و اقلام علشان اكتبها او حتي ذاكرتي لن تسعفني لتذكرها*

*من الاخر اي حاجة بحبها و بتمتعني الكمبيوتر بيشاركني فيها* 
*أكيد هايهون عليا كتير بعد ما ابيع الي ورايا و الي قدامي و اشتري الي جنبي * 
*و ما يحويه هايواسني وقت الآلم....* 

*سؤال رائع يا حنان* 

*تستاهلي وردة كمان*

----------


## حنـــــان

> بعد اذنك ياحنان ارد على احمد الاول قبل مااجاوب التأملات
> طبعا يااحمد أفندي انت مش فاهم البنسيف لان اخرك براد
> ايش جاب البراد (وأدوات المطبخ الاخرى) للبنسيف ياابني 
> مش حارد عليك بس اكتر من كده والمعنى في بطن الشاعر 
> 
> أيوه ياحنان
> الحاجة اللي احب احتفظ بيها 
> هي ياستي
> سوار بلاستيك لونه ازرق وعليه اسمي كان حوالين كاحل محمد لما اتولد في السعودية وعليه الوقت والتاريخ ووزن محمد كمان
> ...


رشا
حاجتين خطروا على بالي لما قريت كلامك
أولا... انتي لحد دلوقتي تعرفي مكان السوار ده فين بالظبط؟ أنا متخيلة مع النقل الكتير اللي نقلتوه... زائد يعني ان انتي ماتتوصيش  :Glad:  قلت أكيد حيكون ضاع باي ناو.

ثانيا... كده نهال حتزعل وتقول طيب اشمعنا أنا مافيش حاجة عايزه تشيليها تفكرك بيا؟  ::(:

----------


## حنـــــان

> *أحب أحتفظ باليوميات بتاعتى اللى فاتت لأنها بقت جزء منى وفيها ذكريات كتير*


الا المذكرات دي يا ناريمان... مش ممكن التنازل عنها أبدا.
كنت جربت مرة ولفترة طويلة كتابة مذكراتي.
ولاقيت انها بتفيد بكذا طريقة.
كنت ساعات لما أرجعلها وأقرا فيها أستغرب وأقول معقول الحاجات دي حصلت؟
بتفكرني بأيام جميلة... أنا متأكدة ان يومياتك ليها نفس المكانة عندك.

----------


## حنـــــان

> امممممممممم
> امممممممممممممممممممممم
> امممممممممممممممممممممممممم
> امممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممم
> يا خبر يا حنان شوفتى بقالى اد ايه بفكر حيرتينى اوى بالسؤال ده
> دا انا عمالة افكر لو حصل لى كدا بجد لا قدر الله هحتاس ويمكن اعمل فى نفسى حاجة 
> طيب احتفظ بشبكة خطيبى  وهداياه لانها غالية عليا اوى 
> ولا كمان حرام بابا وماما واخواتى  جايبلى دهب وهدايا  كتير مقدرش افرط فيها 
> طيب وموبيلى يا حنان  اكلم اصحابى وارغى من بنت ابوها ازاى 
> ...


والله انتي تعبتيني معاكي يا ندى
انا حريحك وحريح نفسي وأخد الحاجات دي كلها أبيعها  :W00t1: 
يعني الراجل يقول لك انتي مديونة تقولي له لأ الدش ولأ الدهب؟ طب حتسدي الديون بايه بقى ان شاء الله؟
ندى! ركزي معايا كده وجاوبي صح عشان أديكي شاكاليطا  ::

----------


## حنـــــان

> وبعدين معاك ياحنان فى الأسئلة المحيرة دى ..... 
> السؤال المرة دى صعب قوى 
> بس يمكن افكر آخد الكمبيوتر بتاعى 
> مش بس علشان انا محتفظ عليه بحاجات كتير نهمنى 
> لا كمان علشان ممكن ابدأ بيه من جديد واحاول اعوض كل اللى راح 
> 
> تحيتى وتقديرى


من الاجابات المحتملة للسؤال ده عندي هي اللاب توب... ولنفس الأسباب اللي ذكرتها من انه يحتوي على الكثير من المعلومات المهمة وشغل وذكريات وصور
بيقلقني الموضوع ده... الواحد لو اللاب توب بتاعه وقع ولا ضاع ولا اتكسر ولا اتسرق... حيعمل ايه؟ وعملية الباك آب دي لازم تتعمل أول بأول والا حتضيع معلومات كتيرة.
ربنا يستر بقى... تسلم على المشاركة يا دكتور مصطفى.

----------


## حنـــــان

> عارفة كنت آخد معايا أية يا حنان ....
> آخد معايا كتبى وأوراقى ....إنتى عارفة انا محتفظة بأوراق كتبتها من وأنا عندى 12 سنة بخط إيدى وبالقلم الرصاص كمان
> وهى عزيزة على قلبى جداً وما أقدرش أستغنى عنها ... فيها ذكرياتى وكل حاجة حسيت ومريت بيها طول عمرى ....وكتبى دى ما تتخيليش غالية عندى قد أية بكونها من وانا لسة فى الإعدادى ومش متخيلة ممكن أعيش من غيرها 
> 
> سؤال جميل كالعادة ... تقبلى مرورى وتحياتى


لسه بتكتبي المذكرات دي يا جيهان؟
أنا جربتها مرتين وبعدين ماقدرتش أكمل... لكن بحب فعلا أرجعلها كل فترة والتانية وعايزه أبدأ من أول وجديد... الكتابة شئ جميل جدا... أنا متخيلة قد ايه مذكراتك مهمة بالنسبة لك. دي فيها حياتك وشخصيتك بتغيرتها من وانتي بنوتة صغيرة... جميل ان الواحد يعيش اللحظات دي كل ما يحن لها. الحقيقة لازم الكل يتشجع ويكتب اللي جواه ويحتفظ بيه.
تسلمي على المشاركة يا جيهان.

----------


## حنـــــان

> *كمان بيعتينا هدومنا  يا حلولي* 
> *طيب كويس ... سيادتك يا فندم انا هاحتفظ بالكمبيوتر بتاعي طبعا* 
> *عن طريقه بتواصل مع اصحابي و الناس الي بحبها* 
> *عن طريقه بتواصل مع ذكرياتي "صور ، كتابات ، هيستوري و حاجات تانية كتيررر* 
> *عن طريقه بتواصل مع الشغل و ممكن انجز بيه لوحده* 
> *عن طريقه بقرأ رواياتي و قصصي المفضلة و بكون مستمتعة* 
> *عن طريقه كانت بداية مشاوير و كانت نهايتها بردو* 
> *عن طريقه بسمع الحاجات الي بحبها اشعار اغاني صوتيات دينية* 
> *عن طريقه .... حصلت حاجات كتيرة أوي أوي مايكفنيش اوراق و اقلام علشان اكتبها او حتي ذاكرتي لن تسعفني لتذكرها*
> ...


طب وبعدين؟
احنا كلنا كده حنفلس ونقعد عالرصيف جمب بعضينا كل واحد باللاب توب بتاعه؟ متخيلة شكلنا... هدوم مقطعة وشرابات مخرومة وشعر منحكش والدبان بيحوم حوالينا... وكل واحد ماسك اللاب توب ومتنح فيه...
حاجة أوريجينال خالص  :Baby2: 

جبتي فلوس الوردة دي منين يا أميرة وانتي مفلسة ومحليتكيش الا لاب توب شحنه قرب يخلص كمان.

----------


## حمادو

*بعد اذنك ياحنان ارد على أوشا الاول قبل ما أرد عليكي


طبعا انا مش فاهم ايه البنسفون دا..دا كفاية انه من هارى بوتر 
حد يقرا هارى بوتر أو يتفرج عليه؟ 


المفروض أننا نشوف حل فى البنسفون بتاع هارى بوتر, ونحاول ندارى على اللى حصل وكان الله بالسر عليم.

وبعدين إيه حكاية الألقاب اللى نزلت عليا مرة واحدة فى المنتدى دي؟
مرة مستر حمادوو, ومرة أحمد أفندى 
ماينفعش كده, اختاروا لقب وأمشوا عليه علشان ما أتوهش منكم



أما بأه بخصوص البراد
وصلتنى رسائل من القراء  بخصوص البراد النحاس وذكرياتى معاه
كما وصلتنى ردود على ملفى الشخصى بخصوص نفس البراد النحاس
كلها تؤكد بشكل قاطع أن البراد النحاس لا علاقة له بأدوات المطبخ الأخرى 
زي الكنكة مثلا على سبيل المثال

......

أيوه يا حنان
بصى...
أو شوفى,
مش هاتفرق يعني كتير

ليه بأه مش هاتتكلمى فى جزئية البراد؟ 
أتكلمى وخدى راحتك


وماتقلقيش
الشنطة فى مكان أمين

*

----------


## شعاع من نور

*
ممممممم...

الشهر اللي فات لما كنا بننضف الشقة عندنا...ضاعت مني في هوجة التنضيف ورقة صغنونة كده في قلبيها أذكار الكرب...
كانت معايا من أيام إمتحانات ثانوية عامة...و كنت قصاها من الأهرام من مقال كانت كاتباه علا عامر في الصفحة الدينية...و فضلت الورقة دي معايا لغاية أما دخلت الكلية و اتخرجت و اشتغلت...و ضاعت الفترة اللي فاتت بس...
بجد على صغر حجمها بس ضياعها اتسببلي في إكتئاب حقيقي...و عيطت عليها كتير قوي

الورقة دي كانت غالية عندي قوي...و لو كانت موجودة كانت أول حاجة هحتفظ بيها من غير نقاش...
غير كده هحتفظ بيومياتي...و كروت الإهداء من صحابي في أعياد ميلادي...كل الحاجات دي من غير قيمة لأي حد غيري 
و متفرقات أخرى بردو متهمش حد غيري 


*

----------


## ريـم

سؤال حلو قوي يا حنان ..
عندي في بيتنا في ظهر السرير بتاعي، منه فيه يعني، رف خشب بيتفتح.. 
و كبير قوي على فكرة مع انه مايبنش عليه..
جواه بقى ورق و رسومات و دفاتر و علب و اقلام و حاجات عجيبة ممكن اي حد يشوفها يقولي ايه الكركبة دي ما ترميها يا ريم .. و ماما بالذات بتتضايق عشان احنا بننقل كتير و طول ما احنا رايحين و جايين شايلاهم معايا.. على طول و احنا بننقل بأملأ شنطتين مدرسة فيهم صخور مجمعاها و كل حرف كتبته في حياته حتى لو قصاقيص ورق.. و  ساعة قديمة لبستها 3 سنين في احلى مدارس رحتها في حياتي  ::sorry::  و ورق كتير و شهادات و دفاتر و كروت و جوابات (و دي مهمة جداااااااااااا) و ازازة بارفان مش راضية استغني عنها مع انها فضيت و دفتر المذكرات الخاصة بيا (مش مذكرات حنان مصطفى.. و ده دفتر ملو هدومه يعني.. كان كبير و خلص و بقيت اكتب على ورق مفرط و احشيه جوه الدفتر بالترتيب) والبومات صور طبعاً و هدايا و  نوتات موسيقى  و نوتة الواجب بتاعة ثالثة اعدادي مع ان مش فيها اي حاجة مميزة و كبيرة و تخينة و قدمت بس بردو شايلاها و الاوتوجراف و حاجات كتير قوي قوي .. و كلها حاجات عبيطة قوي يعني و بسيطة و ماتلفتش نظر اي حد بس لهم وضع خاص..  لدرجة اني قعدت فترة اخد الحاجات دي معايا و انا نازلة اجازات في مصر .. يعني مش خلاص احس على دمي و اسيبهم يتنقلوا البيت الجديد في ايرلندا.. لأ اشيلهم معايا رايحة جاية كمان .. الصيف ده بس سيبتهم.. 
المهم عشان ماطولش عليكي الحاجة اللي مستحيل استغنى عنها.. مع اني والله مش متخيلة اني ممكن اسيب حاجة منهم هي المفرش اللي نقشتلي عليه صحبتي و الاوتوجراف بتاعي.. عشان كل الناس اللي بحبها كتبتلي فيه.. و انا عايزة كل الناس اللي بحبها تفضل معايا على طول.. حتى لو بمجرد كلمات كتبوها و بعدين نسيوني بعديها.. 
 :f:  :f:  :f:

----------


## حنـــــان

> *
> ممممممم...
> 
> الشهر اللي فات لما كنا بننضف الشقة عندنا...ضاعت مني في هوجة التنضيف ورقة صغنونة كده في قلبيها أذكار الكرب...
> كانت معايا من أيام إمتحانات ثانوية عامة...و كنت قصاها من الأهرام من مقال كانت كاتباه علا عامر في الصفحة الدينية...و فضلت الورقة دي معايا لغاية أما دخلت الكلية و اتخرجت و اشتغلت...و ضاعت الفترة اللي فاتت بس...
> بجد على صغر حجمها بس ضياعها اتسببلي في إكتئاب حقيقي...و عيطت عليها كتير قوي
> 
> الورقة دي كانت غالية عندي قوي...و لو كانت موجودة كانت أول حاجة هحتفظ بيها من غير نقاش...
> غير كده هحتفظ بيومياتي...و كروت الإهداء من صحابي في أعياد ميلادي...كل الحاجات دي من غير قيمة لأي حد غيري 
> ...


مش شرط تبقى ليها قيمة عند غيرك.... هيه دايما القصاصات اللي بنحتفظ بيها كده... معناها وقيمتها احنا بس اللي نعرفه... والله زعلتيني لما ضاعت الورقة اللي فيها الأذكار دي... تعرفي أنا كان عندي حاجة شبيهة... أيام الكلية كنت قاعدة في سيكشن صغير والدكتور سأل سؤال وعشان كنت لسه اليوم اللي قبلها قارية الاجابة قمت رديت عليها بمنتهى الحماس... أول ما رجعت قعدت يا بنتي... جالي صداع رهيب بشكل مفاجئ خلاني أميل على قدام من كتر الألم... وراح في ثواني... الكل طبعا لاحظ... وتاني يوم جات واحدة من زميلاتي قالت لي اللي حصلك ده حسد ولازم تقي نفسك واديتني كتيب صغير قوي ورفيع تقدري تحطيه في جيبك أو شنطتك وبرضو فيه نفس الأدعية دي ... كنت بعزه قوي... وآخر مرة فاكرة اني شفته فيها كان من سنتين... مش قادرة أفتكر حطيته فين.
ان شاء الله تلاقيها قصاصة الأدعية دي يا شعاع  :f:

----------


## حنـــــان

> سؤال حلو قوي يا حنان ..
> عندي في بيتنا في ظهر السرير بتاعي، منه فيه يعني، رف خشب بيتفتح.. 
> و كبير قوي على فكرة مع انه مايبنش عليه..
> جواه بقى ورق و رسومات و دفاتر و علب و اقلام و حاجات عجيبة ممكن اي حد يشوفها يقولي ايه الكركبة دي ما ترميها يا ريم .. و ماما بالذات بتتضايق عشان احنا بننقل كتير و طول ما احنا رايحين و جايين شايلاهم معايا.. على طول و احنا بننقل بأملأ شنطتين مدرسة فيهم صخور مجمعاها و كل حرف كتبته في حياته حتى لو قصاقيص ورق.. و  ساعة قديمة لبستها 3 سنين في احلى مدارس رحتها في حياتي  و ورق كتير و شهادات و دفاتر و كروت و جوابات (و دي مهمة جداااااااااااا) و ازازة بارفان مش راضية استغني عنها مع انها فضيت و دفتر المذكرات الخاصة بيا (مش مذكرات حنان مصطفى.. و ده دفتر ملو هدومه يعني.. كان كبير و خلص و بقيت اكتب على ورق مفرط و احشيه جوه الدفتر بالترتيب) والبومات صور طبعاً و هدايا و  نوتات موسيقى  و نوتة الواجب بتاعة ثالثة اعدادي مع ان مش فيها اي حاجة مميزة و كبيرة و تخينة و قدمت بس بردو شايلاها و الاوتوجراف و حاجات كتير قوي قوي .. و كلها حاجات عبيطة قوي يعني و بسيطة و ماتلفتش نظر اي حد بس لهم وضع خاص..  لدرجة اني قعدت فترة اخد الحاجات دي معايا و انا نازلة اجازات في مصر .. يعني مش خلاص احس على دمي و اسيبهم يتنقلوا البيت الجديد في ايرلندا.. لأ اشيلهم معايا رايحة جاية كمان .. الصيف ده بس سيبتهم.. 
> المهم عشان ماطولش عليكي الحاجة اللي مستحيل استغنى عنها.. مع اني والله مش متخيلة اني ممكن اسيب حاجة منهم هي المفرش اللي نقشتلي عليه صحبتي و الاوتوجراف بتاعي.. عشان كل الناس اللي بحبها كتبتلي فيه.. و انا عايزة كل الناس اللي بحبها تفضل معايا على طول.. حتى لو بمجرد كلمات كتبوها و بعدين نسيوني بعديها..


الله يا ريم...
جميل قوي وصفك لمقتنياتك اللي جمعتيها على مدار سنين.
هيه يمكن كتيرة... ومعلش يمكن تكون بتضايق الوالدة... بس صالحيها وقولي لها بتعزيهم قد ايه... الحاجات دي يا ريم... بعد عشرين سنة من دلوقتي ولا أربعين سنة... لما تتفرجي عليها وتفرجيها لولادك حتفرحي بيها قوي وتديكي احساس جميل جدا. ماتتنازليش عن مقتنياتك دي أبدا يا ريم...
وتسلمي لي على المشاركة الجميلة دي  :f2:

----------


## حنـــــان

[frame="10 80"]السؤال 27

سؤال خفيف لطيف...
لو امتلكت في يوم... يخت... حتسميه ايه؟[/frame]

السؤال 21 22 23 24 25 26

----------


## Amira

> السؤال 27
> 
> 
> 
> سؤال خفيف لطيف...
> لو امتلكت في يوم... يخت... حتسميه ايه؟
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*هاسميه في شهادة الميلاد ... African Moon* 
*ده اسم شركة كنا بنتعامل معاها في جنوب افريقيا و كنت مسمية نفسي لفترة كده علي الماسنجر* 

*و هادلعه ... Evergreen ... ده اسم شركة ملاحة بحبه بردو لأنه جذاب و معناه دائم الخضرة* 

*ايه!!!أسمين ايوة .. يختي و انا حرة فيه * 

*سؤال تبيعينا الي ورانا و الي قدامنا و التاني يبقي عندنا يخت ..*
*و مستغربة جبت الوردة منين ... انا ممكن اجيبلك الجونينة بحالها يا حنان*

----------


## العسل المر

> السؤال 27
> 
> 
> 
> 
> سؤال خفيف لطيف...
> لو امتلكت في يوم... يخت... حتسميه ايه؟


هسميها الحلوة تفاحة !! وجاهزة للسياحة !!

متبوصوليش بعين قوية  .. .. طالع عينى ف الدول العربية !!! 

او اكتب 

مش عايز عتاب وملام .. .. عليها اقساط وبايع دهب المدام  ::   !!

ههههههههههههههههههههه  والله كنت هطرشق من جنابى من كتر الهم 

شكرا يا حنان يا اختى ع الضحكة اللى م القلب

----------


## زهــــراء

حنان,,, ينفع اللي بتعمليه فيّ؟ ::mm:: ..
ياستي والله كل مرة أجي نفسي أشارك ألاقي السؤال أقول يلا الجاي يمكن أعرف أجاوبه ..
أجي مرة ثانية أقول ياريتني جاوبت ع اللي قبله كان أسهل لما جالي إحباط.. :: ..
حكاية بنسيف الهنا دي دوختني ولقيتني بدي أحتفظ بأشياء كثيييييييييييييييرة...
جيت على حكاية التشرد اللي عملتيهالنا وكله بقى قاعد عالرصيف باللاب توب تبعه ..قلت لاء بلاش هأخد اللاب توب وأروح أقعد معاهم كده هنقفل الطريق والناس هتشتكي :3: ..
دخلت دلوقت لقيت بقى معايا يخت ولازم أسميه,,بصراحة غلبت أختار في أسامي لليخت ..
طب أقولك.. حأخليه يخت ضايع من غير إسم وأما يكبر ويسألني إسمي إيه أقوله أنا مالي حناااااان السبب :2: ...

أنا حأقف في الطابور وأنتظر السؤال الجاي..والنبي ياأختي هاتي حاجة أعرف أجاوبها :Girl (16): ..
التأملات قرائتها متعة بصراحة ياحنان تسلم أفكارك ...
خالص التحايا وفائق الود ...
 :f2:  :f2: ...

----------


## osha

بمناسبة اليخت....
ياختي عليك ياحنان :: 
حاسميه ياستي
الحلوة خوخة جت بعد دوخة
نظرا
لان طبعا على ما اقدر ماديا اشتري يخت حاكون دخت السبع دوخات
وبعت اللي ورايا واللي ادامي واحتمال كمان اكون بعت اللي جنبي من اليمين ومن الشمال

عاوزة اسم كلاس وشيك بقى 
مممم
اسميه
أحلام الكرى
لاني اكيد حاكون باحلم

السؤال الجاي ياست الدكتورة ياريت مايكونش لو حبيت تشتري خاتم الماظ تحب يكون كام قيراط؟؟؟
انا بس باحذر مسبقا حرصا على العلاقات الودية بينك وبينك اعضاء المنتدى

----------


## loly_h

> [frame="10 80"]السؤال 27
> 
> سؤال خفيف لطيف...
> لو امتلكت في يوم... يخت... حتسميه ايه؟[/frame]
> 
> السؤال 21 22 23 24 25 26





*إن شاء الله هاسمية على اسم جـــــــدة

عروس البحـــــــور




حلو الحلم ده ياحنــــــان

وإن شاء الله هاعزمكم فى رحلة معايا يوم

بس يكون شتـــــا موش صيف

*

----------


## om elbanat

السلام عليكم
الله على اسئلتك ياحنان ياريت لو تسمحى لى اجاوب من عند اخر تأمل نظراً لاعجابى الشديد بالاسئله وتفاعلى النفسى معها ولو ينفع هرجع تانى اجاوب على الاسئله اللى فاتت 
سؤالك السابع والعشرين سؤال خفيف لطيف...
لو امتلكت في يوم... يخت... حتسميه ايه؟
ياحنان بقى دا بردو سؤال خفيف دا سؤال مكلف قوى 
بس اكيد طول مااحنا عايشين يبقى فيه امل بس مش امل محقق قوى يعنى 
طبعا هلغى الظروف الماديه واهميه الاحتياجات واتخطى كل ذلك 
واتمنى يكون عندى يخت اسميه امل حياتى وياريت يكون فيه كل اغانى فيروز وام كلثوم وياسلام بقى لو معايا كل اللى بحبهم 
الله تصورى نفسيتى ارتاحت من الحلم دا هههههههههههههههه
نفسى موت اقعد ليل نهار قدام البحر بس بشرط يكون فيه هدووووووووووووء 
اشكرك على افكارك الجميله المبهجه 
تقبلى ارق تحياتى

----------


## حنـــــان

> *هاسميه في شهادة الميلاد ... African Moon* 
> *ده اسم شركة كنا بنتعامل معاها في جنوب افريقيا و كنت مسمية نفسي لفترة كده علي الماسنجر* 
> 
> *و هادلعه ... Evergreen ... ده اسم شركة ملاحة بحبه بردو لأنه جذاب و معناه دائم الخضرة* 
> 
> *ايه!!!أسمين ايوة .. يختي و انا حرة فيه * 
> 
> *سؤال تبيعينا الي ورانا و الي قدامنا و التاني يبقي عندنا يخت ..*
> *و مستغربة جبت الوردة منين ... انا ممكن اجيبلك الجونينة بحالها يا حنان*


 :: 
تصدقي بقى يا أميرة أنا كنت متأكدة وأنا بكتب آخر سؤال ان انتي بالذات حتقولي الكلام ده

سؤال تبيعينا الي ورانا و الي قدامنا و التاني يبقي عندنا يخت

شفتي ازاي عارفاكي  ::stpd:: 

يادي أفريقيا اللي مدوخاكي ومدوخانا معاكي
يا ستي ان شاء الله تسافريلها وتشوفيها من نفسك بقى
وماله لما تسمي اليخت اسمين... سميه ودلعيه واعملي له سبوع ووديه كي جي كمان  :: 
هاتي الوردة وفي انتظار الجونينة ومش حسأل من أين لك هذا  :f:

----------


## حنـــــان

> هسميها الحلوة تفاحة !! وجاهزة للسياحة !!
> 
> متبوصوليش بعين قوية  .. .. طالع عينى ف الدول العربية !!! 
> 
> او اكتب 
> 
> مش عايز عتاب وملام .. .. عليها اقساط وبايع دهب المدام   !!
> 
> ههههههههههههههههههههه  والله كنت هطرشق من جنابى من كتر الهم 
> ...


ليه بس هم يا أستاذي الكريم
ده حتى المفروض انه سؤال لطيف خفيف  :Glad: 
ربنا ما يجيب هم ان شاء الله
وليك عليا جيب انت بس اليخت وأنا حكتب لك الاسم بماية الذهب وبالبونط العريض كمان  :O O: 
العفو وأهلا وسهلا بك في الموضوع  :f2:

----------


## حنـــــان

> حنان,,, ينفع اللي بتعمليه فيّ؟..
> ياستي والله كل مرة أجي نفسي أشارك ألاقي السؤال أقول يلا الجاي يمكن أعرف أجاوبه ..
> أجي مرة ثانية أقول ياريتني جاوبت ع اللي قبله كان أسهل لما جالي إحباط....
> حكاية بنسيف الهنا دي دوختني ولقيتني بدي أحتفظ بأشياء كثيييييييييييييييرة...
> جيت على حكاية التشرد اللي عملتيهالنا وكله بقى قاعد عالرصيف باللاب توب تبعه ..قلت لاء بلاش هأخد اللاب توب وأروح أقعد معاهم كده هنقفل الطريق والناس هتشتكي..
> دخلت دلوقت لقيت بقى معايا يخت ولازم أسميه,,بصراحة غلبت أختار في أسامي لليخت ..
> طب أقولك.. حأخليه يخت ضايع من غير إسم وأما يكبر ويسألني إسمي إيه أقوله أنا مالي حناااااان السبب...
> 
> أنا حأقف في الطابور وأنتظر السؤال الجاي..والنبي ياأختي هاتي حاجة أعرف أجاوبها..
> ...


طيب أعمل لك ايه مادام انتي مش بتجاوبي معانا أول بأول؟ كنتي فين يا هانم الفترة اللي فاتت دي كلها؟
حتركبيني أنا بقى كل الذنوب دي؟ وجالك احباط وسدينا الشارع وشردنا اليخت  ::  قلبتيه فيلم هندي يا زهراء.

أقول لك... احنا نجمع كل اللي اتشردوا في السؤال اللي فات باللاب توبز بتاعتهم... ونحطهم في اليخت بتاع جنابك ونسيبه يهيم في البحار بلا اسم ولا وطن... وأهو كده نبقى فضينا الشارع اللي اتسد وانتي مش حتبقي مضطرة تسمي اليخت ويروح الاحباط لحاله  :Icecream: 

خليكي معانا والنبي وتابعي الأسئلة عشان مايجيش احباط تاني أنا تعبت في علاجك المرة دي  :Bye:

----------


## حنـــــان

> بمناسبة اليخت....
> ياختي عليك ياحنان
> حاسميه ياستي
> الحلوة خوخة جت بعد دوخة
> نظرا
> لان طبعا على ما اقدر ماديا اشتري يخت حاكون دخت السبع دوخات
> وبعت اللي ورايا واللي ادامي واحتمال كمان اكون بعت اللي جنبي من اليمين ومن الشمال
> 
> عاوزة اسم كلاس وشيك بقى 
> ...


هوه السؤال ده عمل أزمة ليه  :Lol2: 
انتي حتسميه الحلوة خوخة
والعسل المر حيسميه الحلوة تفاحة
أنا حاسة اننا سيبنا المنتدى ورحنا على سوق الفاكهة  :Icecream: 

انما فكرة السؤال دي جميلة قوي... ايه رأيك حعمله السؤال نمرة 28 وحكتب تحتيه شكرا لأوشا على فكرة السؤال... ويبقى منك للأعضاء الأفاضل بقى وأطلع أنا منها  ::p:

----------


## حنـــــان

> *إن شاء الله هاسمية على اسم جـــــــدة
> 
> عروس البحـــــــور
> 
> 
> 
> 
> حلو الحلم ده ياحنــــــان
> 
> ...


يا أهلا يا لولي... انتي فينك من زمان ماشاركتيش
منورة الموضوع والله
عروس البحور شيك وكلاسيكي
اختياراتك دايما حلوة يا  لولي
انتي عارفة أنا عمري ما جربت رحلة بحرية لا شتا ولا صيف... بس لسه النهاردة كنت بقول اسكندرية في الشتا بتبقى جميلة... مستيناكي بقى تيجي باليخت ونعمل الرحلة دي سوا!
 :f:

----------


## حنـــــان

> السلام عليكم
> الله على اسئلتك ياحنان ياريت لو تسمحى لى اجاوب من عند اخر تأمل نظراً لاعجابى الشديد بالاسئله وتفاعلى النفسى معها ولو ينفع هرجع تانى اجاوب على الاسئله اللى فاتت 
> سؤالك السابع والعشرين سؤال خفيف لطيف...
> لو امتلكت في يوم... يخت... حتسميه ايه؟
> ياحنان بقى دا بردو سؤال خفيف دا سؤال مكلف قوى 
> بس اكيد طول مااحنا عايشين يبقى فيه امل بس مش امل محقق قوى يعنى 
> طبعا هلغى الظروف الماديه واهميه الاحتياجات واتخطى كل ذلك 
> واتمنى يكون عندى يخت اسميه امل حياتى وياريت يكون فيه كل اغانى فيروز وام كلثوم وياسلام بقى لو معايا كل اللى بحبهم 
> الله تصورى نفسيتى ارتاحت من الحلم دا هههههههههههههههه
> ...


يا أهلا وسهلا بيكي يا أم البنات
أنا سعيدة جدا بتواجدك... وبرحب جدا طبعا بانك تشاركي في كل الأسئلة اللي فاتت ومنتظرة مشاركاتك دي  :f: 

الجو اللي صورتيه هنا حلو قوي... أمل حياتي... موج البحر ونسمة جميلة... ويخت بيتمايل برقة مع الماية الزرقا الصافية... وأم كلثوم وفيروز... حنعوز ايه تاني مالدينا ساعتها؟

ان كان عالتكلفة مش لازم يخت... نقعد عالبحر بمسجل قديم وشوية شرايط لأم كلثوم وخلاص... مش مكلفة وحتبقى ليها نفس الطعم  :: 
نورتي الموضوع يا أم البنات.

----------


## ندى الايام

> السؤال 27
> 
> 
> سؤال خفيف لطيف...
> لو امتلكت في يوم... يخت... حتسميه ايه؟


يا سؤلاتك يا حنان
ربنا يبعت يا رررررررررررررب 
لو فعلا حصلت يا حنان هسميه على اسمك
والله ده اقل واجب اعمله معاكى على الاحلام اللى عماله تعيشينا فيها دى ههههههههههههههههههههه
فى انتظار السؤال القادم يا نونا بس والنبى براحه علينا شوية

----------


## حنـــــان

[frame="10 80"]السؤال 28

ونحن على مشارف رمضان...
يتسابق الكثير منا لفعل الخير ومساعدة من يحتاج المساعدة
ولكن الكثير يحتاجون يد العون... واحتياجاتهم متنوعة ولا حصر لها
ليس فقط في رمضان بل في كل شهور العام

لو استطعت ان تكون مؤسس جمعية خيرية... ماذا سيكون نشاطها؟
وأي فئة من المجتمع ستستفيد من هذا النشاط؟ [/frame]

السؤال 21 22 23 24 25 26 27

----------


## حنـــــان

> يا سؤلاتك يا حنان
> ربنا يبعت يا رررررررررررررب 
> لو فعلا حصلت يا حنان هسميه على اسمك
> والله ده اقل واجب اعمله معاكى على الاحلام اللى عماله تعيشينا فيها دى ههههههههههههههههههههه
> فى انتظار السؤال القادم يا نونا بس والنبى براحه علينا شوية


معلش يا ندى حطيت السؤال قبل ما أشوف ردك  :: 
أنا شكلي مش حطول منك غير الكلام وبس
أما نشوف لما اليخت يجي حتصدقي ولا لأ  :: 
حطيت السؤال أهوه حلو وجميل ايه رأيك؟ يلا قولي لي بقى ردك  :f:

----------


## Amira

> السؤال 28
> 
> 
> ونحن على مشارف رمضان...
> يتسابق الكثير منا لفعل الخير ومساعدة من يحتاج المساعدة
> ولكن الكثير يحتاجون يد العون... واحتياجاتهم متنوعة ولا حصر لها
> ليس فقط في رمضان بل في كل شهور العام 
> لو استطعت ان تكون مؤسس جمعية خيرية... ماذا سيكون نشاطها؟
> وأي فئة من المجتمع ستستفيد من هذا النشاط؟ 
> ...


*فئة "المتعففين" من المجتمع...* 
*محتاجين نشاط و مجهود كبير جدا علشان تقدري توصلي ليهم وكمان تعرفي تساعديهم صح* 

*كل سنة و أنتي طيبة يا حنان و رمضان كريم* 
*و حضري العدية بتاعتي بقي من دلوقتي ... اديني نبهت *

----------


## العسل المر

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حنـــــان
					

ليه بس هم يا أستاذي الكريم
ده حتى المفروض انه سؤال لطيف خفيف 
ربنا ما يجيب هم ان شاء الله
وليك عليا جيب انت بس اليخت وأنا حكتب لك الاسم بماية الذهب وبالبونط العريض كمان 
العفو وأهلا وسهلا بك في الموضوع 


فعلا يا حنان السؤال جميل 

بس انا قلتلك انك  .. ضحكتينى من قلبى وكنت داخل المنتدى مهموم والله يومها 

قلت ادخل اشوف آخـــر اخبار الحلومة حنان !! 

قريت السؤال ورديت !! بعد ما قريتهم الاتنين - هلكت م الضحك على منظر اليخت ( واللى هيبقى مكتوب عليه )  - يختى عليا !! 

صباحكم وردى *

----------


## drmustafa

> السؤال 28
> 
> 
> ونحن على مشارف رمضان...
> يتسابق الكثير منا لفعل الخير ومساعدة من يحتاج المساعدة
> ولكن الكثير يحتاجون يد العون... واحتياجاتهم متنوعة ولا حصر لها
> ليس فقط في رمضان بل في كل شهور العام 
> لو استطعت ان تكون مؤسس جمعية خيرية... ماذا سيكون نشاطها؟
> وأي فئة من المجتمع ستستفيد من هذا النشاط؟ 
> ...


أوجه نشاط الجمعية إلى فئة "ذوى الاحتياجات الخاصة"
تلك الفئة التى تحتاج بشدة إلى تغيير نظرة المجتمع لها على أنهم "معوقين" 

شكرا حنان على السؤال

----------


## om elbanat

> [frame="10 80"]السؤال 28
> 
> ونحن على مشارف رمضان...
> يتسابق الكثير منا لفعل الخير ومساعدة من يحتاج المساعدة
> ولكن الكثير يحتاجون يد العون... واحتياجاتهم متنوعة ولا حصر لها
> ليس فقط في رمضان بل في كل شهور العام
> 
> لو استطعت ان تكون مؤسس جمعية خيرية... ماذا سيكون نشاطها؟
> وأي فئة من المجتمع ستستفيد من هذا النشاط؟ [/frame]
> ...


السلام عليكم
ياسلام على الافكار 
عارفه انا بالفعل مع مجموعه من الصديقات بحاول نعمل على قدنا فى اشياء لااريد التحدث عنها لاننى لا اريد ان افقد ثوابها بس هقوللكم كام فكره رائعه ان شاء الله تفيد اصحاب الجمعيات امثالى هههههههههه
ياريت اول حاجه اعملها لما اكون رئيس جمعيه خيريه ان يكون عندى عدد من الاسر مابين فقيرى الحال ومتوسطى الحال دول يكون ليهم زى راتب شهرى لمساعدتهم على المعيشه 
كمان يتعمل احواض من المغاسل التى يغسل فيها الموتى وتوضع فى المساجد او اماكن محدده يعرفها كل اهل المنطقه لان ساعه وجود متوفى فى اى بيت بيبقى التفكير صعب فى تحديد المطلوب ايه بسرعه 

ومع احترامى لكل من يريد مساعده ذوى الاحتياجات الخاصه  هم فعلا فى حاجه للمساعده ولكن لماذا لاتقسم المبالغ اللى داخله الجمعيه مابين الاهم فالمهم 
والاهم عندى هو الفقير المتعفف هدور عليه لو فين لاننى لااقتنع تماما بمن يسأل الناس بحس انه انسان طماع وكسول وعينه على جيب غيره اما المتعفف تجدى حاله بائس ولكنه لايقول ومن الممكن كمان انه يحاول يقنعك انه ميسور الحال 
قال تعالى (للفقراء الذين أحصروا في سبيل الله لا يستطيعون ضرباً في الأرض يحسبهم الجاهل أغنياء من التعفف تعرفهم بسيماهم لا يسألون الناس إلحافاً وما تنفقوا من خير فإن الله به عليم» (سورة البقرة - أية 273)... 
كفايه كدا احسن الحماس للفكره اخدتنى قوى زمانك دلوقتى بتقولى مكنش تامل دا هههههههههههههههه
تقبلى تحياتى

----------


## زهــــراء

> [frame="10 80"]السؤال 28
> 
> ونحن على مشارف رمضان...
> يتسابق الكثير منا لفعل الخير ومساعدة من يحتاج المساعدة
> ولكن الكثير يحتاجون يد العون... واحتياجاتهم متنوعة ولا حصر لها
> ليس فقط في رمضان بل في كل شهور العام
> 
> لو استطعت ان تكون مؤسس جمعية خيرية... ماذا سيكون نشاطها؟
> وأي فئة من المجتمع ستستفيد من هذا النشاط؟ [/frame]
> ...


*الله ياحنان سؤال جميل ......
هو سواء كان في رمضان أو غيره ....
بما أنكِ منحتِني مساحة إفتراضية لأكون مؤسسة لعملٍ خيري ...
سأعيش في هذه المساحة كما يحلو لي لمدة دقيقتين ...
أتمنى أن أقوم بتأسيس مدينة طبية كبيييييرة ترعى كبار السن والأيتام والفقراء مجاناً...
ياسلام ياحنان ...أول ماتدخلي المدينة من بابها الكبير جدااااااااا المطل على مساحات خضراء على مد البصر ونافورات المياه بكل الألوان والأشكال وناس مختصين واقفين عند الباب الكبير ولابسين ملابس بيضاء وشكلهم محترم ويفتح النفس تحسي إنك مثلاً أليس في بلاد العجائب.....

بعدما يفتح الباب ..تستقبلك أنواع الزهور ..عصافير بيضاء على أغصان الأشجار الزاهية الخضار ....
أطفال يتامى أمرضهم إهمال المحيطين بهم وقسوة الأيام عليهم..تجدينهم يلعبون سعداء ,تملأ وجوههم الفرحة وقلوبهم مبتسمة في حدائق المدينة ...وهناك بالطبع من يرافقهم للإهتمام بهم ...عندما تنظرين إليهم تودين لو أنكِ لاتكفين عن النظر إليهم وإلى ضحكاتهم...

أناس فقراء لايقوون على السير ...لايستطيعون النظر...يودعون أحبابهم بنظرة بائسة منتظرين الموت في طوابير فقط لأنهم لايملكون المادة !...

أناس كبار بالسن يطغى على ملامحهم السرور والأمل بغدٍ أجمل بدل الهموم واليأس بعدما تخلى عنهم أقرب الناس إليهم...جميل أن يجدوا من يهتم بهم ويربّت على أكتافهم بحنان....
أحب أن أرى كل من يعمل في المدينة يعمل من أجل الآخر ..يحب الآخر بشدة ...لايجزع أو يمل أو يتهاون في رعاية سكان مدينتي....
سرحت وطولت شوية ..
الله ياحنان ..الأفكار كثيرة بس أنا بأحب المدينة دي جداً!...
خالص التحايا والمحبة يادكتورة ..
...*

----------


## sameh atiya

> [frame="10 80"]السؤال 27
> 
> سؤال خفيف لطيف...
> لو امتلكت في يوم... يخت... حتسميه ايه؟[/frame]
> 
> السؤال 21 22 23 24 25 26



هاسمية  الصقر النائم

----------


## sameh atiya

> [frame="10 80"]السؤال 28
> 
> ونحن على مشارف رمضان...
> يتسابق الكثير منا لفعل الخير ومساعدة من يحتاج المساعدة
> ولكن الكثير يحتاجون يد العون... واحتياجاتهم متنوعة ولا حصر لها
> ليس فقط في رمضان بل في كل شهور العام
> 
> لو استطعت ان تكون مؤسس جمعية خيرية... ماذا سيكون نشاطها؟
> وأي فئة من المجتمع ستستفيد من هذا النشاط؟ [/frame]
> ...


ما دامت جمعية خيرية هايكون  نشاطها فى فعل الخير
والفئة اللى هاتستفيد أكيد الفقراء

----------


## حمادو

> هاسمية  الصقر النائم



*والله شكلك فعلا لسه نائم

أنا كنت داخل برضه أسمى اليخت غسول الفم لاسنان أكثر بياضا
بس كالعادة السؤال اتغير


هالف لفة وأرجع تانى أجاوب على السؤال, عقبال ما تكون أنت كمان جاوبت عليه

يالا يا فالح بسرعة, وهات لى الصقر أعمل عليه شوربة لو سمحت

*

----------


## حمادو

> ما دامت جمعية خيرية هايكون  نشاطها فى فعل الخير
> والفئة اللى هاتستفيد أكيد الفقراء


*إيه دا؟
لحقت تجاوب؟

طيب أنا جاي وراك

*

----------


## حنـــــان

> *فئة "المتعففين" من المجتمع...* 
> *محتاجين نشاط و مجهود كبير جدا علشان تقدري توصلي ليهم وكمان تعرفي تساعديهم صح* 
> 
> *كل سنة و أنتي طيبة يا حنان و رمضان كريم* 
> *و حضري العدية بتاعتي بقي من دلوقتي ... اديني نبهت *


هوه لسه فيه متعففين؟
اللي بشوفه بيحصل قدامي في الشوارع وبين الناس بيخليني أحس ان المعنى ده اختفى من الوجود.

شوفي يا بنتي...
أنا عمري في حياتي ماديت عيدية لحد
حقول لك "وانتي طيبة" واحمدي ربنا عل كده قوي دانتي في نعمة  :Glad:

----------


## حنـــــان

> *
> 
> فعلا يا حنان السؤال جميل 
> 
> بس انا قلتلك انك  .. ضحكتينى من قلبى وكنت داخل المنتدى مهموم والله يومها 
> 
> قلت ادخل اشوف آخـــر اخبار الحلومة حنان !! 
> 
> قريت السؤال ورديت !! بعد ما قريتهم الاتنين - هلكت م الضحك على منظر اليخت ( واللى هيبقى مكتوب عليه )  - يختى عليا !! 
> ...


طيب الحمد لله ان السؤال خلاك تضحك  ::  وربنا ما يجيب هم أبدا.
احنا داخلين على أيام مباركة... ربنا يكرم الكل ويبعد عنا الحزن ويبلغنا رمضان.
كل سنة وانت طيب يا أستاذي الكريم العسل المر  :f2:

----------


## حنـــــان

> أوجه نشاط الجمعية إلى فئة "ذوى الاحتياجات الخاصة"
> تلك الفئة التى تحتاج بشدة إلى تغيير نظرة المجتمع لها على أنهم "معوقين" 
> 
> شكرا حنان على السؤال


دكتور مصطفى
الموضوع ده من المواضيع اللي بلاحظها كتير...
لما كنت في الكويت كانت بعض المباني فيها عند المدخل كرسي بيقعد عليه الواحد ويطلع بيه السلم زي أصانصير... ده للغير قادرين على صعود السلم. في كل الأرصفة بتلاقي مكان منخفض يصلح لاستخدام الكراسي المتحركة. معدتش مرة على رصيف ماكانش فيه الحتة المنخفضة دي. صحيح بتكون ليها استخدامات تانية عشان عربات التسوق أو العجل بس برضو بتنفع للكراسي المتحركة.

في أمريكا وكندا التسهيلات لذوي الاحتياجات الخاصة لا حصر لها... داخل وخارج المباني وفي الشوارع... ده غير التسهيلات في المدارس والجامعات والعمل... بحيث الانسان يقدر يعيش حياة عادية تماما ويقدم كل ما عنده ويستغل كل مواهبة.

حتى لما بلاقي هنا جمعيات أو جهات بتحاول تمد ايد المساعدة لذوي الاحتياجات الخاصة بتكون مش قادرة تقوم غير بدور بسيط جدا وتأثيرها بيكون محدود للغاية وعلى عدد لا قليل جدا من اللي محتاج مساعدة. نفسي أشوف التسهيلات دي توصل لكل محتاج في الجمهورية كلها.

يا سلام لو تقدر تعمل جمعية كده يا دكتور مصطفى... حكون أول المشاركين فيها بعون الله.

----------


## sameh atiya

> *والله شكلك فعلا لسه نائم
> 
> أنا كنت داخل برضه أسمى اليخت غسول الفم لاسنان أكثر بياضا
> بس كالعادة السؤال اتغير
> 
> 
> هالف لفة وأرجع تانى أجاوب على السؤال, عقبال ما تكون أنت كمان جاوبت عليه
> 
> يالا يا فالح بسرعة, وهات لى الصقر أعمل عليه شوربة لو سمحت
> ...


 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   :: 
تصدق يا أحمد بتفطسنى من كتر الضحك
يا ابنى إهدى شوية
أعمل إيه بعشق الصقور والنسور فاخترت الصقر وبعدين إفتكرت إنى اليخت ده مش هاشوفة غير كل 15 سنة وهايبقى نايم فى مكانة فقلت يبقى إسمه الصقر النائم  :1: 

إنما غسول الفم والكلام ده إيه السبب بقى يا جميل :king: 
أجيبلك الصقر إنك إتجننت أنا إديته للحجة تطبخهولى وهايبقى إسم الأكلة " صمقر بالملورز " :: 




> *إيه دا؟
> لحقت تجاوب؟
> 
> طيب أنا جاي وراك
> 
> *


 :: 
يا عم هو أنا هنام فى الإجابة على الأسئلة
ده تلاقى حنان بتجهز للى بعدة :Icecream: 

حنان جت ورايا إنت فين :Busted Red:

----------


## حنـــــان

> السلام عليكم
> ياسلام على الافكار 
> عارفه انا بالفعل مع مجموعه من الصديقات بحاول نعمل على قدنا فى اشياء لااريد التحدث عنها لاننى لا اريد ان افقد ثوابها بس هقوللكم كام فكره رائعه ان شاء الله تفيد اصحاب الجمعيات امثالى هههههههههه
> ياريت اول حاجه اعملها لما اكون رئيس جمعيه خيريه ان يكون عندى عدد من الاسر مابين فقيرى الحال ومتوسطى الحال دول يكون ليهم زى راتب شهرى لمساعدتهم على المعيشه 
> كمان يتعمل احواض من المغاسل التى يغسل فيها الموتى وتوضع فى المساجد او اماكن محدده يعرفها كل اهل المنطقه لان ساعه وجود متوفى فى اى بيت بيبقى التفكير صعب فى تحديد المطلوب ايه بسرعه 
> 
> ومع احترامى لكل من يريد مساعده ذوى الاحتياجات الخاصه  هم فعلا فى حاجه للمساعده ولكن لماذا لاتقسم المبالغ اللى داخله الجمعيه مابين الاهم فالمهم 
> والاهم عندى هو الفقير المتعفف هدور عليه لو فين لاننى لااقتنع تماما بمن يسأل الناس بحس انه انسان طماع وكسول وعينه على جيب غيره اما المتعفف تجدى حاله بائس ولكنه لايقول ومن الممكن كمان انه يحاول يقنعك انه ميسور الحال 
> قال تعالى (للفقراء الذين أحصروا في سبيل الله لا يستطيعون ضرباً في الأرض يحسبهم الجاهل أغنياء من التعفف تعرفهم بسيماهم لا يسألون الناس إلحافاً وما تنفقوا من خير فإن الله به عليم» (سورة البقرة - أية 273)... 
> ...


وعليكم السلام.
يا أهلا وسهلا يا أم البنات سعيدة بتواجدك الرقيق دائما.
ربنا يوفقك في الخير اللي حتعمليه ان شاء الله ويقويكي انتي وصديقاتك الكريمات.

أحلى حاجة في ردك ان واضح فيه أفكار ناضجة ينقصها بس التنفيذ... يعني مش لسه بدايات أحلام للخير... واضح ان الموضوع ده شاغل بالك... ربنا يكرمك يا أم البنات.

عندك حق في موضوع اللخبطة اللي بتحصل ساعة الوفاة... لولا ان الواحد ربنا بيوقف له ولاد الحلال في طريقة والله كان احتاس. الحمد لله على كل شئ.

بالتأكيد في المهم فالأهم... انما لو كل واحد فينا يا أم البنات شده مجال للخير والعطاء وحب يساهم فيه وعمل كده فعلا حتلاقي كل احتياجات الناس بمختلف أنواعها مجابة وحياتهم أسهل... بس الهمة!

كفاية ايه دانتي بتقولي كلام جميل يا أم البنات دانا عايزة أقول لك قولي كمان  :: 
متشكرة جدا على المشاركة الثرية دي  :f2:

----------


## حنـــــان

> *الله ياحنان سؤال جميل ......
> هو سواء كان في رمضان أو غيره ....
> بما أنكِ منحتِني مساحة إفتراضية لأكون مؤسسة لعملٍ خيري ...
> سأعيش في هذه المساحة كما يحلو لي لمدة دقيقتين ...
> أتمنى أن أقوم بتأسيس مدينة طبية كبيييييرة ترعى كبار السن والأيتام والفقراء مجاناً...
> ياسلام ياحنان ...أول ماتدخلي المدينة من بابها الكبير جدااااااااا المطل على مساحات خضراء على مد البصر ونافورات المياه بكل الألوان والأشكال وناس مختصين واقفين عند الباب الكبير ولابسين ملابس بيضاء وشكلهم محترم ويفتح النفس تحسي إنك مثلاً أليس في بلاد العجائب.....
> 
> بعدما يفتح الباب ..تستقبلك أنواع الزهور ..عصافير بيضاء على أغصان الأشجار الزاهية الخضار ....
> أطفال يتامى أمرضهم إهمال المحيطين بهم وقسوة الأيام عليهم..تجدينهم يلعبون سعداء ,تملأ وجوههم الفرحة وقلوبهم مبتسمة في حدائق المدينة ...وهناك بالطبع من يرافقهم للإهتمام بهم ...عندما تنظرين إليهم تودين لو أنكِ لاتكفين عن النظر إليهم وإلى ضحكاتهم...
> ...


أنا من حلاوة التخيل ده قريته مرتين وكل ما أجي أرد أقول لأ أما أقراه تاني أحلى  :Biggrin: 
عشان مش عايزة أفسد الصورة اللي رسميتها بأي وقائع أو صعوبات فكرت فيها ممكن تقف في طريق حلم زي ده... انما حتجاهل الواقع وأعيش معاكي في الحلم... ان شاء الله تقدري تحققي في يوم ولو جزء منه  :f2: 
تسلمي يا زهراء عالمشاركة الجميلة المتفائلة دي.

----------


## حنـــــان

> هاسمية  الصقر النائم


اسم فريد من نوعه يا سامح
وممكن ترسم على الجنبين جناجات كبيرة كأنها لصقر والمقدمة ترسم عليها منقار وعينين كبار
حيبقى تحفة مش حتلاقي يخت زيه بالتأكيد!

----------


## حنـــــان

> ما دامت جمعية خيرية هايكون  نشاطها فى فعل الخير
> والفئة اللى هاتستفيد أكيد الفقراء


يعني... طيب يعني انت عايز تساعد الفقراء
مانا عارفة انها جمعية خيرية يبقى حتعمل الخير يا سامح  ::  بس مجالات الخير كتير انت حتحب تركز على ايه؟

----------


## حنـــــان

> *والله شكلك فعلا لسه نائم
> 
> أنا كنت داخل برضه أسمى اليخت غسول الفم لاسنان أكثر بياضا
> بس كالعادة السؤال اتغير
> 
> 
> هالف لفة وأرجع تانى أجاوب على السؤال, عقبال ما تكون أنت كمان جاوبت عليه
> 
> يالا يا فالح بسرعة, وهات لى الصقر أعمل عليه شوربة لو سمحت
> ...


ممكن تسمي اليخت الصياد الماهر
يقوم الصياد الماهر يصطاد الصقر النائم
وتعمل بقى الشوربة اللي نفسك فيها  :y:

----------


## حكيم عيووون

السؤال 27


سؤال خفيف لطيف...
لو امتلكت في يوم... يخت... حتسميه ايه؟

سؤال فعلا خفيف ولطيف
بس بيفتح باب الأوهام ويخلينا نحلم اننا عصافير
بس منورة برضه ..... ياأستاذة حنان بأسألتك الجميلة والله

السؤال دا فكرنى بواحد صاحبى رسام
عنده لوحة راسم فيها يخت أجمل من أى يخت ممكن يكون فى الواقع
ومسمى اليخت إسم غريب أوى
" بختك .... يختك ------------ يا انتَ .... يخوك .... يختك "
وبصراحة استغربت ولاقيت نفسى بتطفل عليه وبسأله عن موضوع اللوحة واليخت دا
وأما سألته قالى حكاية عاملة زى ألف ليلة وليلة
والله يا استاذة حنان كأنها حكاية من ألف ليلة وليلة

قالى انه زمان كانت بتجيلواحالات وكانوا اهله بيعملولوا زار
وكوديا الزار كانت جبارة وبتشوف البخت والطالع والنازل 
وبتحلم للناس وتشوف حياتهم ومستقبلهم ,  وتقولهم على اللى هيجرالهم
هما بس يوشوشوا وهيا عليها الباقى
تكتب حجاب وتحرق جواب وتعلِّى جواب
وتقرب ناس من بعضها وتبعد ناس عن بعضها , وكانت قوية فى سحرها
وطول الوقت مصدقة نفسها , وماكانش حد عارف يحسم أمرها

وصاحبنا طبعا وشوش الودع , وهيا بَّرقت واتشرنقت
وقالتله حظك حلو  , هيكون عندك يخت كبير 
وبصت تانى وقالت
بس الودع بيقول ان اليخت هيكون لواحد من تلاتة
يا انت ... يخوك
 ....يختك
وعشان مالوش حد , ومقطوع من نخلة
 اتاكد ان اليخت حتما ليه
ورسمه عشان يلاقيه

بجد يا أستاذة حنان أسألتك مدهشة
أول ماشفت السؤال استغربت جدا وافتكرت الحكاية

ودلوقتى أجاوب على السؤال

اليخت هسميه

" الحلوة وزة .... ناقصلها هزة "

----------


## osha

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
يارب يقدرني ان شاء الله عشان اعمل الفكرة اللي في دماغي
الفكرة مزودجة
نفسي اعمل بيت للطالبات المغتربات للقاهرة 
اشرف عليه بنفسي مش عن طريق مديرة بتاخد مرتب
حاعمله من منطلق حب خاص للحفاظ على البنات دول من الضياع في المدينة الكبيرة التي يمكن ان تبتلع كل شئ حلو

الجزء التاني
مدرسة خاصة من غير مصروفات تقبل كل الاعمار عشان يتعلموا عربي بجد مختلف عن العربي بتاع المدارس كلها 
عربي يعتمد على روح اللغة اكتر من الاعتماد على القواعد
عربي يعتمد على بساطة العربي التي تميزه وتجعله السهل الممتنع في نفس الوقت 
نفسي اعتمد على قراءة القصص العربي الجميلة للخروج بروح اللغة مش بقواعد النحو
لما نقرا من قلبنا ونحس اللغة اد ايه جميلة قواعد النحو بتفرض نفسها 

شكرا على السؤال ياحنان وكل سنة والجميع طيبين

----------


## boukybouky

> [frame="10 80"]السؤال 27
> 
> سؤال خفيف لطيف...
> لو امتلكت في يوم... يخت... حتسميه ايه؟ [/frame]


انا غبت اوي بس قلت ارجع علي السؤالين دول  :: 
امممم   :2:  الله و يمشي بي في البحر بعيد
و الله يا نونا انا هسمي اليخت ايه ..هسميه ايه ....
هسميه صديقي ... لأني هعتبره صديقي و امشي به بعيد 
يمكن الاقي الصدق في البحر مع صديقي 




> [frame="10 80"]السؤال 28
> 
> ونحن على مشارف رمضان...
> يتسابق الكثير منا لفعل الخير ومساعدة من يحتاج المساعدة
> ولكن الكثير يحتاجون يد العون... واحتياجاتهم متنوعة ولا حصر لها
> ليس فقط في رمضان بل في كل شهور العام
> 
> لو استطعت ان تكون مؤسس جمعية خيرية... ماذا سيكون نشاطها؟
> وأي فئة من المجتمع ستستفيد من هذا النشاط؟ [/frame]


نشاطها الأول مساعدة المرضى الفقراء
توفير العلاج اللازم لهم ..إمدادهم بالمال اللازم للأطباء و العمليات لمن يحتاجون
متابعة حالتهم الصحية مع أطباء تتفق معهم الجمعية 
و نعمل بحث حالات لهؤلاء المرضى الغير قادرين علي نفقة العلاج
و نشوف مين بيحتاج علاج دوري و هكذا 
حقيقي المرض شئ صعب جدا و العلاج أصبج غالي بشكل يفوق قدرة اغلب الناس
ربنا يعين الجميع و يشفي كل مريض 

في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## loly_h

*الســــلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ...






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حنـــــان
					

يا أهلا يا لولي... انتي فينك من زمان ماشاركتيش
منورة الموضوع والله
عروس البحور شيك وكلاسيكي
اختياراتك دايما حلوة يا  لولي
انتي عارفة أنا عمري ما جربت رحلة بحرية لا شتا ولا صيف... بس لسه النهاردة كنت بقول اسكندرية في الشتا بتبقى جميلة... مستيناكي بقى تيجي باليخت ونعمل الرحلة دي سوا!



اهلا يانونـــا

فعلا بقالى فترة كنت موش بدخل علشان كانت 

عندى مشكلة فى النت... لكن كله تمام والحمد لله








 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حنـــــان
					

[frame="10 80"]
ونحن على مشارف رمضان...
يتسابق الكثير منا لفعل الخير ومساعدة من يحتاج المساعدة
ولكن الكثير يحتاجون يد العون... واحتياجاتهم متنوعة ولا حصر لها
ليس فقط في رمضان بل في كل شهور العام

لو استطعت ان تكون مؤسس جمعية خيرية... ماذا سيكون نشاطها؟
وأي فئة من المجتمع ستستفيد من هذا النشاط؟ [/frame]



هيكون نشاطها مخصص للأيتــــــــــام

وهتتكفل الجمعية بتلبية جميع احتياجات اليتيم

وتوفير جميع الخدمات  المناسبة له
...*

----------


## حنـــــان

معلش يا جماعة سامحوني حتأخر في المشاركة شوية لحد ما أرجع اسكندرية  :f2:

----------


## Suη SЋINE

> [frame="10 80"]السؤال 28
> 
> ونحن على مشارف رمضان...
> يتسابق الكثير منا لفعل الخير ومساعدة من يحتاج المساعدة
> ولكن الكثير يحتاجون يد العون... واحتياجاتهم متنوعة ولا حصر لها
> ليس فقط في رمضان بل في كل شهور العام
> 
> لو استطعت ان تكون مؤسس جمعية خيرية... ماذا سيكون نشاطها؟
> وأي فئة من المجتمع ستستفيد من هذا النشاط؟ [/frame]
> ...


جمعية لمساعدة طلبة المدارس والجامعات من المكفوفين 
بحيث يتم تسجيل المناهج لكل السنوات الدراسية , على شرايط كاسيت 
وتكون عملية مستمرة , لان أحياناً المناهج بتتغير 


وكمان أتمنى يكون في مشروع مخصوص لنقل المكفوفين 
بحيث يكون في أكتر من باص في كل منطقة , ينقل الطلبة لمدارسهم وكلياتهم 
بحيث يعدي عليهم من قدام باب البيت 
ويكون في متطوعين لمساعدتهم في عبور الشارع والوصول للفصول و المدرجات 


وممكن على مستوى فردي , لو حد عنده حد من جيرانه في الوضع ده 
ممكن يطمنه , ويقوله أنه مستعد يوصله بعربيته لأي مشوار هو محتاج يروحه 
أو يجيب له هو الحاجات اللي محتاجها معاه من السوق 


ميرسي على فكرة مناقشتك الطيبة

----------


## حنـــــان

> السؤال 27
> 
> 
> سؤال خفيف لطيف...
> لو امتلكت في يوم... يخت... حتسميه ايه؟
> 
> سؤال فعلا خفيف ولطيف
> بس بيفتح باب الأوهام ويخلينا نحلم اننا عصافير
> بس منورة برضه ..... ياأستاذة حنان بأسألتك الجميلة والله
> ...


حكاية ظريفة قوي فعلا  :Glad:  
عندي احساس ان حكاويك مش بتخلص يا أستاذ حكيم عيون.
وبما ان كل شاعر أو فنان أو رسام أكيد له ملهمة من غيرها ماكانش أبدع بالشكل ده... أحب أقول ربنا يبارك لنا في ملهمتك.
تسلم الأيادي وفي انتظار مشاركاتك ... الثرية جدا.

----------


## حنـــــان

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> يارب يقدرني ان شاء الله عشان اعمل الفكرة اللي في دماغي
> الفكرة مزودجة
> نفسي اعمل بيت للطالبات المغتربات للقاهرة 
> اشرف عليه بنفسي مش عن طريق مديرة بتاخد مرتب
> حاعمله من منطلق حب خاص للحفاظ على البنات دول من الضياع في المدينة الكبيرة التي يمكن ان تبتلع كل شئ حلو
> 
> الجزء التاني
> مدرسة خاصة من غير مصروفات تقبل كل الاعمار عشان يتعلموا عربي بجد مختلف عن العربي بتاع المدارس كلها 
> ...


أما بالنسبة لبيت الطالبات... فأنا كنت عايزه أقول ملحوظة وهي اني ضد سفر البنات للعلم وحدهم. لو كان اختيارها في الكلية أو تنسيقها تسببوا في سفرها يبقى في حل من اتنين... يا اما أهلها يسافروا معاها... يا اما تسيب الكلية دي وتدور على حاجة تانية. قد يرى البعض انه تشدد مالوش داعي... انما بقى ده رأيي  :: 

وأما بالنسبة للعربي... فآه من اللي بيحصل له! عارفة يا أوشا... من يومين وأنا بقلب في محطات التلفزيون وصلت للقناة الأدرنية ولاقيت برنامج للأطفال اسمه "المناهل". البرنامج ده كنت بشوفه زمان لما كنت صغيرة في الكويت وكنت بحبه جدا... قعدت أتفرج على الحلقة ولاقيتها جميلة جدا وغنية ومفيدة للصغار... كانوا بيتكلموا على "خ ر ج" ومشتقاتها زي "خروج... استخراج... خريج" وكمان عن المفرد والمثنى ومش فاكرة ايه تاني بس كانت حلقة غنية جدا... البرنامج انتاج أردني وفعلا في منتهى الجمال... نفس فكرة شارع سمسم كده بس عربي خالص... قلت في بالي لو أقدر أتصل بالتلفزيون الأردني أجيب منه كل حلقاته ده يكون شئ مفيد وجميل جدا. للأسف مش بتتوفر في مدارسنا الطرق الظريفة لتعليم اللغة العربية اللي تحبب الأطفال فيها.

----------


## حنـــــان

> انا غبت اوي بس قلت ارجع علي السؤالين دول 
> امممم   الله و يمشي بي في البحر بعيد
> و الله يا نونا انا هسمي اليخت ايه ..هسميه ايه ....
> هسميه صديقي ... لأني هعتبره صديقي و امشي به بعيد 
> يمكن الاقي الصدق في البحر مع صديقي 
> 
> 
> 
> نشاطها الأول مساعدة المرضى الفقراء
> ...


معلش يا بوكي والله أنا اللي اتأخرت في الرد على الكل... انما بقى الأول سافرت ورجعت وبعدين المنتدى كان معاند معايا أنا بالذات دونا عن الكل مش عارفة ليه  :: 

تصدقي اسم صديقي ده اسم جميل ورقيق جدا. خلاص أنا موافقة اتكلي على الله يا بوكي!  :1: 

العلاج المجاني بيحاول البعض يوفره من خلال مؤسسات خيرية بس المشكلة ان الرعاية بش بتكون بالدرجة اللي تحفظ للمريض حقوقه الكاملة في العلاج وكرامته والمعاملة ساعات مش بتكون انسانية... الموضوع ده بيحزني جدا وأتمنى أشوفه بيتغير.
مشاركتك جميلة قوي يا بوكي خليكي معانا مش فاضل كتير ونختم الموضوع بآخر سؤالين  :f2:

----------


## حنـــــان

> *الســــلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ...
> 
> 
> 
> اهلا يانونـــا
> 
> فعلا بقالى فترة كنت موش بدخل علشان كانت 
> 
> عندى مشكلة فى النت... لكن كله تمام والحمد لله
> ...


يا أهلا بيكي يا لولي وأنا بعتذر عشان اتأخرت قوي كده في الرد.

من سنين كنت بتحاور مع صديق في نفس الأمنية دي وقال لي... كونك تبقي عايزه تساعدي الأيتام ده شئ جميل جدا... بس خلي في بالك المصاعب اللي حتقابلك كتيرة قوي... مش من الجهات الرسمية أو توفر المساعدات بس وانما الأهم الصعوبات في التعامل مع الأيتام خصوصا لو توليتوا رعايتهم بعد ما يكونوا كبروا شوية... لأنهم بيكونوا اتعرضوا لأذى كتير وحرمان وهمه بيكبروا وحتلاقي فيهم الحرامي والمدمن والسكري كمان ويمكن القاتل... تقويم سلوكهم ومساعدتهم ممكن يكون شبه مستحيل خصوصا انهم في كتير من الأحيان بيصدوا كل محاولات المساعدة دي... يعني الأمر صعب قوي قوي ومحتاج متخصصين ودكاترة علاج نفسي ومتابعة مستمرة وصبر طويل طويل.

نورتي الموضوع يا لولي  :f:

----------


## حنـــــان

> جمعية لمساعدة طلبة المدارس والجامعات من المكفوفين 
> بحيث يتم تسجيل المناهج لكل السنوات الدراسية , على شرايط كاسيت 
> وتكون عملية مستمرة , لان أحياناً المناهج بتتغير 
> 
> 
> وكمان أتمنى يكون في مشروع مخصوص لنقل المكفوفين 
> بحيث يكون في أكتر من باص في كل منطقة , ينقل الطلبة لمدارسهم وكلياتهم 
> بحيث يعدي عليهم من قدام باب البيت 
> ويكون في متطوعين لمساعدتهم في عبور الشارع والوصول للفصول و المدرجات 
> ...


الله...
مشاركة في منتهى الجمال يا سان شاين.
ذوي الاحتياجات الخاصة  - زي ما اتكلم عليهم د. مصطفى بشكل عام من قبل - بحس انهم مش واخدين حقهم نهائي في مجتمعاتنا وبيتم تهميشهم تماما واستبعاد فكرة ان يكون لهم أي دور مثمر. وبننسى تماما أمثلة رائعة مثل عميد الأدب العربي الأستاذ طه حسين.

نسيتي كمان توفير كتب في كافة المجالات مكتوبة بطريقة برايل...
تسلمي يا سان شاين عالمشاركة الجميلة دي وأهلا وسهلا بيكي في الموضوع وفي المنتدى  :f2:

----------


## حنـــــان

[frame="10 80"]السؤال 29

تم اعتقالك في قضية سياسية وأودعوك سجن الواحات لمدة قد تطول وقد تقصر
السجن كئيب ومقبض والوحدة تكاد تفتك بك
عرضوا عليك أن توفر لهم بعض المعلومات السرية...
وفي المقابل سيأتوا لك بأي انسان تطلبه ليكون رفيق الزنزانة طوال مدة تواجدك
مهما طالت أو قصرت هذه المدة
من ستطلب ليكون رفيقك طوال فترة اعتقالك؟[/frame]

السؤال 21 22 23 24 25 26 27 28

----------


## osha

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

قبل ما اجاوب على السؤال مضطرة  اني اوضح جزئية 
لو سجين سياسي ووصل لمرحلة المعتقل والواحات يبقى معناه انه إلى حد كبير مقتنع بالقضية اللي اتسجن عشانها 
وبالتالي اعتقد والله اعلم لو انا مش حاقبل المقايضة على المعلومات السرية في مقابل اني اجيب حد يقضي معايا مدة العقوبة لاني كده حاكون باخون قضيتي ...دا في حالة الاقتناع التام بها وليس في حالة المتاجرة بالكلمات والشعارات والحماس المفتعل المبني على شعارات مظاهرات يمكن فضها بقليل من قنابل الدخان والعصي الكهربائية 

مضطرة اني اقضي العقوبة وحيدة في زانزانة احتفظ بقناعتي وايماني بالقضية التي ألقت بي في غياهب المعتقل وأعتقد أني سأجد فيهما أنسا لا يستهان به

----------


## حكيم عيووون

> حكاية ظريفة قوي فعلا  
> عندي احساس ان حكاويك مش بتخلص يا أستاذ حكيم عيون.
> وبما ان كل شاعر أو فنان أو رسام أكيد له ملهمة من غيرها ماكانش أبدع بالشكل ده... أحب أقول ربنا يبارك لنا في ملهمتك.
> تسلم الأيادي وفي انتظار مشاركاتك ... الثرية جدا.


انتى كمان ردك عليا ظريف أوى فعلا
منورررره برضو ... ياأستاذة
ونا كمان عندى إحساس إن أسئلتك مش بتخلص ، خاصة إنك مش بتحطى كل الأسئلة ياأستاذة حنان
ودا طبعاً بيدى إثراء وحبكة للموضوع
والواحد بيحس كده إن الأسئلة مفلفلة ومتبلة .

أما بخصوص الملهمة والإلهام
اسمحيلى أقولك دا كان زمان ، حكاية الملهمة والإلهام دى موضة قديمة اوى
النهاردة الإلهام بقى له أشكال وطرق جديدة خالص .
عندك مثلاً تلاقى حد بيوشوش حد بكلمتين ، بسرعة يروح يقولهم على سبيل الإلهام
حد تانى يكتب لحد جملتين أو نص صفحة أوصفحتين ، بسرعة ينسخهم ويعمل بيست ويقول انهم بتوعوا ، طبعا على سبيل الإلهام .
وفيه نوع من الإلهام عالى أوى ... إن حد يفضى عقل حد واحدة واحدة ويحط مكانه حاجات تانية خالص
برضه على سبيل الإلهام .
ماهو الإلهام فى العصر الحديث أصبح  حاجة قريبة كده من الإختراق ياأستاذة حنان
إنتى ماقريتيش موضوع الإختراق ولا ايه ؟ !!!!!!
يسعدنى جدا انك تقريه واتشرف برأى حضرتك

بجد ياأستاذة حنان أنا بشكرك على أنك بتدعى لملهمتى 
ربنا يخليكى ، ودايما بصحة وعافية
بس خدى بالك أنا ليا ملهمات كتير
كل لوحة تقريباً ليها ملهمة

على فكرة سؤالك بتاع المعتقل دا عاجبنى أوى
من الأسئلة المفلفلة والمتبلة بجد
وطبعاً هرد عليه رد بتمنى انه يعجبك
هوا طبعاً سؤالك ...... مشكده ؟

----------


## حنـــــان

أوشا... اختيار صعب قوي قوي. لما قرأته قعدت أفكر وأقول هل لو أنا تعرضت مثلا لموقف زي ده... حكون بالقوة دي؟
كون الانسان يتمسك بمبادئه وبما يؤمن بيه ويضحي كمان عشانهم... أتمنى لو اتحطيت في موقف زي ده... أقدر أعمل اللي انتي قلتي عليه.
انما السؤال هنا... هل في انسان عنده القدرة على التمسك بمبادئه مهما كان الثمن؟ في بدايات الاسلام... كان المسلمين بيتمسكوا بدينهم الجديد مهما تعرضوا لأنواع العذاب المختلفة وحتى الموت.
ردك في منتهى الجمال يا أوشا... تسلم الأيادي  :f2: 

حكيم عيون...
مش حينفع أحط كل الأسئلة مع بعض مش حتبقى ظريفة ومش حعرف أرد على كم المشاركات اللي حتحصل مرة واحدة خاصة مع سفري المتكرر.

عندك حق والله يا حكيم عيون في موضوع الوشوشة والنقل ده... بستغرب عالناس اللي بتنقل اللي بيحصل مثلا على المسنجر أو حتى في بيوتها... ويجروا جري يكتبوه على الانترنت ويعتبروه الهام... مع انه يعتبر اختراق زي ما حضرتك وصفت في موضوعك... وان كنت مش بفهم عامة مواضيعك  :Glad:  وبقول خليني على قدي مع باقي المنتدى اللي بفهمه وبيفهمني.

أما بالنسبة للسؤال الخير فطبعا سؤالي وأكيد أخدت بالك لما يكون مش سؤالي بشكر صاحبه زي ما حصل مع أخي الكريم اسكندراني وأختي العزيزة جدا أوشا.

في انتظار ردك اللي أكيد طبعا حستمتع بيه كعادتي مع كل مشاركاتك الثرية.

----------


## om elbanat

> [frame="10 80"]السؤال 29
> 
> تم اعتقالك في قضية سياسية وأودعوك سجن الواحات لمدة قد تطول وقد تقصر
> السجن كئيب ومقبض والوحدة تكاد تفتك بك
> عرضوا عليك أن توفر لهم بعض المعلومات السرية...
> وفي المقابل سيأتوا لك بأي انسان تطلبه ليكون رفيق الزنزانة طوال مدة تواجدك
> مهما طالت أو قصرت هذه المدة
> من ستطلب ليكون رفيقك طوال فترة اعتقالك؟[/frame]
> 
> السؤال 21 22 23 24 25 26 27 28


السلام عليكم
يااسئلتك ياحنان 
مسجون سياسى حته واحده ربنا يكفينا الشر مش من السياسه لا من ان اسجن تحت مسمى سياسى ههههههههههه بكدا دخلنا فى غياهب الجب 
شوفى يعنى مش هيكفينى انى مسجونه كمان اختار احب واقرب الى ليكون معى ايه الوقعه والحب المهبب دا  :Lol2:  دا منتهيأ لى لو قلت لجوزى مثلا تعالى انت تونسنى يقولوا روحى وانتى ....... :gp: 
اتكلم جد بقى انا فعلا لو مسجون سياسى مش هقبل انى اتراجع عن موقفى طالما انى مقتنعه بس المشكله فى الخوف انا بخاف جدا من العذاب والالم ومش بقدر استحمل فيكونوا كرماء معى لو يخدوا منى المعلومات اللى عاوزنها واروح احسن من غير اى عقاب 
وبعيداً عن خطى الاحرار والشعارات الوطنيه يبقى بالعند فى زوجى هطالب انى احبسه معايا اضمن بردو احسن يبيع هوة القضيه ويخلعنى
والسلام ختاااااااااااام

----------


## Amira

> السؤال 29
> 
> 
> تم اعتقالك في قضية سياسية وأودعوك سجن الواحات لمدة قد تطول وقد تقصر
> السجن كئيب ومقبض والوحدة تكاد تفتك بك
> عرضوا عليك أن توفر لهم بعض المعلومات السرية...
> وفي المقابل سيأتوا لك بأي انسان تطلبه ليكون رفيق الزنزانة طوال مدة تواجدك
> مهما طالت أو قصرت هذه المدة
> من ستطلب ليكون رفيقك طوال فترة اعتقالك؟
> ...


*سؤال صعب جدا يا حنان...*
*و صيغته تعني إني بالفعل وافقت علي المقايضة لأني خلاص المفروض بحدد المرافق....* 
*مين .. مين... مين... ممكن د/ عبلة الكحلاوي...* 
*أكيد هاتكون خير معين علي اللي هاكون فيه و شخصيا بحس فيها بسماحة و بستريح لما بشوفها و طريقة كلامها الهادئة* 

*و في اختيار أخر و بما إنك من وضع السؤال ...ممكن أختارك انتي يا حنان علشان تجربي السجن بقي و نعمل فيها طيور الظلام* 

*خسارة التأملات خلاص بتلفظ أنفاسها الاخيرة*

----------


## حنـــــان

> السلام عليكم
> يااسئلتك ياحنان 
> مسجون سياسى حته واحده ربنا يكفينا الشر مش من السياسه لا من ان اسجن تحت مسمى سياسى ههههههههههه بكدا دخلنا فى غياهب الجب 
> شوفى يعنى مش هيكفينى انى مسجونه كمان اختار احب واقرب الى ليكون معى ايه الوقعه والحب المهبب دا  دا منتهيأ لى لو قلت لجوزى مثلا تعالى انت تونسنى يقولوا روحى وانتى .......
> اتكلم جد بقى انا فعلا لو مسجون سياسى مش هقبل انى اتراجع عن موقفى طالما انى مقتنعه بس المشكله فى الخوف انا بخاف جدا من العذاب والالم ومش بقدر استحمل فيكونوا كرماء معى لو يخدوا منى المعلومات اللى عاوزنها واروح احسن من غير اى عقاب 
> وبعيداً عن خطى الاحرار والشعارات الوطنيه يبقى بالعند فى زوجى هطالب انى احبسه معايا اضمن بردو احسن يبيع هوة القضيه ويخلعنى
> والسلام ختاااااااااااام


أخ... زوجك تخلى عنك في أول محنة سياسية يا أم البنات  :: 
يعني يقولو لك نجيب لك ونيس وأهو نزود المسجونين يعني زيادة الخير خيرين تقولي لهم أعترف بس تسيبوني؟ انتي متفائلة قوي يا أم البنات.
عالعموم خير ان شاء الله... حياخدوا المعلومات ويسيبوكي تروحي ويدوكي عربية مرسيس هدية وحساب في البنك مليون جنيه عشان تبدأي حياتك بشكل ميسر بعد حياة السجن الصعبة.

منورة الموضوع يا أم البنات  :Love:

----------


## حنـــــان

> *سؤال صعب جدا يا حنان...*
> *و صيغته تعني إني بالفعل وافقت علي المقايضة لأني خلاص المفروض بحدد المرافق....* 
> *مين .. مين... مين... ممكن د/ عبلة الكحلاوي...* 
> *أكيد هاتكون خير معين علي اللي هاكون فيه و شخصيا بحس فيها بسماحة و بستريح لما بشوفها و طريقة كلامها الهادئة* 
> 
> *و في اختيار أخر و بما إنك من وضع السؤال ...ممكن أختارك انتي يا حنان علشان تجربي السجن بقي و نعمل فيها طيور الظلام* 
> 
> *خسارة التأملات خلاص بتلفظ أنفاسها الاخيرة*


تصدقي أنا كده صعبت عليا قوي الدكتور عبلة الكحلاوي... عملت ايه عشان تبقى معاكي في زنزانة واحدة؟ بس أهو برضو كله تكفير ذنوب  :: 

بس ان جيتي للحق هوه فعلا لو الواحد حيتعرض لموقف عصيب زي ده محتاج حد معاه ايمانه قوي ويقدر يشد من أزره ويقويه ويصبره... وان كنت أتمنى ان الانسان ده يكون صديق في نفس الوقت.

عايزة تدخليني السجن يا أميرة؟ أنا مرتابة من ناحيتك من زمن من ساعة الكي جي والعفريت... عايزه تخلصي مني وتلفقي لي أي تهمة عشان يجوا ياخدوني... بس معلش... ليك يووووم يا ظالم  ::sorry::

----------


## sameh atiya

> السؤال 29
> 
> 
> تم اعتقالك في قضية سياسية وأودعوك سجن الواحات لمدة قد تطول وقد تقصر
> السجن كئيب ومقبض والوحدة تكاد تفتك بك
> عرضوا عليك أن توفر لهم بعض المعلومات السرية...
> وفي المقابل سيأتوا لك بأي انسان تطلبه ليكون رفيق الزنزانة طوال مدة تواجدك
> مهما طالت أو قصرت هذه المدة
> من ستطلب ليكون رفيقك طوال فترة اعتقالك؟
> ...


*فى جزئية لمحتها فى سؤالك وأول ما قريتها قلت لازم اعلق عليها*
*وهو إنك بتقولى عرضوا عليك إنك تعطيهم معلومات وفى المقابل هايجيبوا شخص يقعد معاك فى الزنزانه...*
*وسؤالك بيقول ؟ من ستطلب ليكون رفيقك؟ معناها إنى أعطيت المعلومات خلاص ومطلوب منى أن أحضر أحد الأشخاص وكمان فى حاجه تانية السجن موحش جداً تفتكرى أنا ممكن أجيب حد أنا بحبه علشان يعيش معايا  هل وقتها أنا فعلاً بحب الشخص ده لدرجة إنى عايز أسجنه معايا ولا هاجيب شخص أنا بكرهه لدرجة إنى هاخلية بقى ييجى يعيش فى السجن الموحش ده*
*وكمان تفتكرى المعلومات السرية دى بمجرد إنى أعطيها ليهم هل هايسيبونى حى تانى ؟ وكمان أجيب شخص يعيش معايا !! أكيد الإجابة إنهم هايقتلونى لأنى ماليش لزوم تانى  وكمان أنا ما دمت خليتهم يأخذونى وخلاص هاتسجن مش هايطولوا منى معلومة لو إتقطعوا زائد أنى من النوع اللى بيتحمل الألام ولا يمكن أقول أااااه واحده يعنى ممكن تقعدى تقطعى فيا  أو تضربى أو أى حاجه ومش هاقول أى حاجه* 
*وكمان البنى آدم لما بيؤمن بحاجة قوى لا يمكن يتخلى عن إيمانة ده ببساطة*
*يعنى من الآخر السؤال ده مش مستريحلة ؟ هو ليه إنتى عايزاهم يقبضوا علينا*

----------


## حكيم عيووون

*



			
				وان كنت مش بفهم عامة مواضيعك  وبقول خليني على قدي مع باقي المنتدى اللي بفهمه وبيفهمني.
			
		

منورة برضه ..... يا أستاذة حنان
أنا طبعاً مش قصدى خالص إن حضرتك ماتفهميش موضوعاتى
بس الغريبة فى الأول كنتى فاهمة جدا ودخلتى واشتركتى
ومشاركاتك بتقول إنك فاهمة جداً .
ياترى إيه اللى اتغير يا أستاذة ؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

حجز مساحة
مع العودة للرد على سؤال المعتقل
وهبدأ من نقطة يارب تعجبك
" إعتقال العقول "

تحياتى


تحيا مصر
بالحب والإصلاح
والعمل الواعى المُبدع البنَاء*

----------


## حنـــــان

> *فى جزئية لمحتها فى سؤالك وأول ما قريتها قلت لازم اعلق عليها*
> *وهو إنك بتقولى عرضوا عليك إنك تعطيهم معلومات وفى المقابل هايجيبوا شخص يقعد معاك فى الزنزانه...*
> *وسؤالك بيقول ؟ من ستطلب ليكون رفيقك؟ معناها إنى أعطيت المعلومات خلاص ومطلوب منى أن أحضر أحد الأشخاص وكمان فى حاجه تانية السجن موحش جداً تفتكرى أنا ممكن أجيب حد أنا بحبه علشان يعيش معايا  هل وقتها أنا فعلاً بحب الشخص ده لدرجة إنى عايز أسجنه معايا ولا هاجيب شخص أنا بكرهه لدرجة إنى هاخلية بقى ييجى يعيش فى السجن الموحش ده*
> *وكمان تفتكرى المعلومات السرية دى بمجرد إنى أعطيها ليهم هل هايسيبونى حى تانى ؟ وكمان أجيب شخص يعيش معايا !! أكيد الإجابة إنهم هايقتلونى لأنى ماليش لزوم تانى  وكمان أنا ما دمت خليتهم يأخذونى وخلاص هاتسجن مش هايطولوا منى معلومة لو إتقطعوا زائد أنى من النوع اللى بيتحمل الألام ولا يمكن أقول أااااه واحده يعنى ممكن تقعدى تقطعى فيا  أو تضربى أو أى حاجه ومش هاقول أى حاجه* 
> *وكمان البنى آدم لما بيؤمن بحاجة قوى لا يمكن يتخلى عن إيمانة ده ببساطة*
> *يعنى من الآخر السؤال ده مش مستريحلة ؟ هو ليه إنتى عايزاهم يقبضوا علينا*


 :: 
والله اجابتك جميلة قوي يا سامح وآخر جزء ضحكني.
يا سيدي مش لازم تبيع القضية... اديلهم معلومات فشنك وهات لك أي ونيس يسليك على ما تطلع مالسجن  :O O:  او يعني هيه فكرة برضو تجيب واحد مش بتحبه ولا بتطيقه وتسجنه عشان تنتقم منه كله وارد برضو يا سامح.

أيوه أنا عايزاهم بقبضوا عليكم... حجيبهم يعملوا غارة عالمنتدى وحسلطهم عليك تبقى أول واحد يمسكوه يا سامح مش لسبب بس مزاجي  :: 

والله تسلم عالمشاركة الجميلة دي يا سامح  :f2:

----------


## osha

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

حنان
انا اتفق مع الاخت الحبيبة ام البنات في كلامها عن التعذيب البدني لاني من اول تهديد حاقر بكل حاجة :: 

سامح
مع اول احساس ليك ان التنك فاضي صدقني حتبعت تجيب الحي بتاعك كله في مقابل ان التنك يتملي هههههه

----------


## زهــــراء

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة osha
					

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

حنان
انا اتفق مع الاخت الحبيبة ام البنات في كلامها عن التعذيب البدني لاني من اول تهديد حاقر بكل حاجة


لاء صح كله إلا العنف حأعترف وحياتك .. 
هو ياحنان السؤال كالعادة أحبطني ..مش جديد على أسئلتك يعني نظام الإحباط ده 
قررت إني أسجن أوشا معايا وتأكدي إن ده حيكون مصابي الأليم بس أعمل إيييييه من غلاوتها...
ربنا يخليكِ للمساجين زينا ياحنان ...إبقي زورينا وفي إيدك حتتين شوكولاتة...





			
				سامح
مع اول احساس ليك ان التنك فاضي صدقني حتبعت تجيب الحي بتاعك كله في مقابل ان التنك يتملي هههههه
			
		

آبسلوتلي..*

----------


## Tiger Woman

> [frame="10 80"]السؤال 29
> 
> تم اعتقالك في قضية سياسية وأودعوك سجن الواحات لمدة قد تطول وقد تقصر
> السجن كئيب ومقبض والوحدة تكاد تفتك بك
> عرضوا عليك أن توفر لهم بعض المعلومات السرية...
> وفي المقابل سيأتوا لك بأي انسان تطلبه ليكون رفيق الزنزانة طوال مدة تواجدك
> مهما طالت أو قصرت هذه المدة
> من ستطلب ليكون رفيقك طوال فترة اعتقالك؟[/frame]
> 
> السؤال 21 22 23 24 25 26 27 28





ازيك يا حنان و كل سنه و انتى طيبه وكل المسلمين بخير 
 تعالى هنا يعنى انا اغيب و ارجع المنتدى الاقى نفسى هبقى فى سجن طب ودينى الملاهى بلاش خليها سينما 
بصى بقى يا جميل بما انه سجن هيبقى صعب عليه اختار حد بحبه طبعا وكمان  خساره حد اكرهه ينول شرف انه يتسجن معايا طبعا  ::uff:: 
لذا لقد قررت الأتى:  هاخد معايا صديق قديم بمثابه اخ (وائل ) وده بقى من الشخصيات اللى ربنا يبارك فيها كله حماس و رضا و طموح وامل فى بكره وهيقعد يحلل فى السجن على انه فترة هدنه مع نفسنا و انا كمان هبدا ابث روح الحماس فيه و اقنعه انه حسن الهلالى فى  امير الانتقام و هو يبدأ يهد جدار الفيلم ( يووووووووه قصدى السجن ) و انا اخدلى تعسيله مع نفسى ( نوم يعنى  اصل بث روح الحماس محتاج انى ارتاح برده ولا إيه  ) :;):

----------


## osha

> *
> لاء صح كله إلا العنف حأعترف وحياتك .. 
> هو ياحنان السؤال كالعادة أحبطني ..مش جديد على أسئلتك يعني نظام الإحباط ده 
> قررت إني أسجن أوشا معايا وتأكدي إن ده حيكون مصابي الأليم بس أعمل إيييييه من غلاوتها...
> ربنا يخليكِ للمساجين زينا ياحنان ...إبقي زورينا وفي إيدك حتتين شوكولاتة...
> 
> ..*


يعني يابنتي هو انت مافيش فيك فايدة 
مش حترتاحي الا لما ادخل فيك السجن تأبيدة  :Censored2: 

حيبقى الحالة كالاتي : مصاب أهلك الاليم فيك ومصابي الاليم في روحي وفرحة عيالي  :: 
ومش حاحكي  بقى على فرحة حنان ...وأعتقد حيبقى فيه موضوع تهنئة في المنتدى  ::mazika2:: 
حيث تم القضاء على جميع العناصر الفاسدة في خبطة واحدة  :Icecream: 

ياريت ياحنان زيارة بقى ومعاك حاجة تعدل دماغي 
كيلو شيكولاتة ..كرتونة بيبسي .. بازل .. مكنة آيس كريم
يعني حاجة بسيطة طبعا وكفاية اني حاخلصكم من زهراء  :1:

----------


## حنـــــان

> *
> 
> منورة برضه ..... يا أستاذة حنان
> أنا طبعاً مش قصدى خالص إن حضرتك ماتفهميش موضوعاتى
> بس الغريبة فى الأول كنتى فاهمة جدا ودخلتى واشتركتى
> ومشاركاتك بتقول إنك فاهمة جداً .
> ياترى إيه اللى اتغير يا أستاذة ؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> حجز مساحة
> ...


 :: 
في انتظار ردك

----------


## حنـــــان

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> حنان
> انا اتفق مع الاخت الحبيبة ام البنات في كلامها عن التعذيب البدني لاني من اول تهديد حاقر بكل حاجة
> 
> سامح
> مع اول احساس ليك ان التنك فاضي صدقني حتبعت تجيب الحي بتاعك كله في مقابل ان التنك يتملي هههههه


طيب يعني حددي انهي نوع من التعذيب البدني مش حترضي بيه عشان انتي عارفة هناك بيحبوا يريحوا الواحد عالآخر
يعني لو خلعوا الظوافر مثلا يمشي ولا ايه؟ وممكن بشومة ويكسروا شوية عظم من هنا وهناك كده ينفع؟ يعني كله متوفر وبدرجات مختلفة انتي أؤمري بس  ::hop::

----------


## حنـــــان

> *
> لاء صح كله إلا العنف حأعترف وحياتك .. 
> هو ياحنان السؤال كالعادة أحبطني ..مش جديد على أسئلتك يعني نظام الإحباط ده 
> قررت إني أسجن أوشا معايا وتأكدي إن ده حيكون مصابي الأليم بس أعمل إيييييه من غلاوتها...
> ربنا يخليكِ للمساجين زينا ياحنان ...إبقي زورينا وفي إيدك حتتين شوكولاتة...
> 
> 
> آبسلوتلي..*


شوفي... مادام حتاخدي أوشا معاكي... يبقى حلال عليكي تورته شوكولاته بحالها مش حتة صغننه بس  ::  المهم أوشا ماتاخدش منها  :Evil 2:

----------


## حنـــــان

> ازيك يا حنان و كل سنه و انتى طيبه وكل المسلمين بخير 
>  تعالى هنا يعنى انا اغيب و ارجع المنتدى الاقى نفسى هبقى فى سجن طب ودينى الملاهى بلاش خليها سينما 
> بصى بقى يا جميل بما انه سجن هيبقى صعب عليه اختار حد بحبه طبعا وكمان  خساره حد اكرهه ينول شرف انه يتسجن معايا طبعا 
> لذا لقد قررت الأتى:  هاخد معايا صديق قديم بمثابه اخ (وائل ) وده بقى من الشخصيات اللى ربنا يبارك فيها كله حماس و رضا و طموح وامل فى بكره وهيقعد يحلل فى السجن على انه فترة هدنه مع نفسنا و انا كمان هبدا ابث روح الحماس فيه و اقنعه انه حسن الهلالى فى  امير الانتقام و هو يبدأ يهد جدار الفيلم ( يووووووووه قصدى السجن ) و انا اخدلى تعسيله مع نفسى ( نوم يعنى  اصل بث روح الحماس محتاج انى ارتاح برده ولا إيه  )


سينما؟ والله فكرة... أنا أعز السيما دي جدا على فكرة
بس ملاهي لأ... بخاف ياختي
انما انتي يا تايجر وومان بتغيبي فترات طويلة عننا ليه؟ كان نفسي تكوني متواجدة طوال فترة التأملات... أدينا قربنا نخلص أهوه... أتمنى تكوني معانا في السؤال الأخير  :: 

يعني واحد كله حماس وامل في الحياة تخليهم يحبسوه وكمان تاخدي تعسيلة وهوه بيهد الجدار؟
والله صعب عليا الأخ وائل  :: 

تسلمي عالمشاركة الظريفة دي يا تايجر وومان وابقي ارجعي للسؤال الأخير مش فاضل عليه كتير  :f2:

----------


## حنـــــان

> يعني يابنتي هو انت مافيش فيك فايدة 
> مش حترتاحي الا لما ادخل فيك السجن تأبيدة 
> 
> حيبقى الحالة كالاتي : مصاب أهلك الاليم فيك ومصابي الاليم في روحي وفرحة عيالي 
> ومش حاحكي  بقى على فرحة حنان ...وأعتقد حيبقى فيه موضوع تهنئة في المنتدى 
> حيث تم القضاء على جميع العناصر الفاسدة في خبطة واحدة 
> 
> ياريت ياحنان زيارة بقى ومعاك حاجة تعدل دماغي 
> كيلو شيكولاتة ..كرتونة بيبسي .. بازل .. مكنة آيس كريم
> يعني حاجة بسيطة طبعا وكفاية اني حاخلصكم من زهراء


يا سلام هوه حيبقى موضوع واحد؟ طب بس ادخلي انتي السجن وحشتوفي حنعمل ايه... ان معملتش 3 أيام 3 ليالي أفراح وليالي ملاح  :: 

وطبعا تؤمري زي مانتي عايزه أجيب لك مصنع أيس كريم بحالة مش مكنة بس...
نتخلص من زهراء وأوشا تدخل السجن في يوم واحد؟ ده اليوم ده حيبقى عيد قومي واجازة سنوية  :Icecream:

----------


## om elbanat

> طيب يعني حددي انهي نوع من التعذيب البدني مش حترضي بيه عشان انتي عارفة هناك بيحبوا يريحوا الواحد عالآخر
> يعني لو خلعوا الظوافر مثلا يمشي ولا ايه؟ وممكن بشومة ويكسروا شوية عظم من هنا وهناك كده ينفع؟ يعني كله متوفر وبدرجات مختلفة انتي أؤمري بس


السلام عليكم
هوة انواع التعذيب فيها اختيار بردو ياحنان دا اسمه تعذيب يعنى لو حتى حطونى فى غرفه مظلمه يبقى تعذيب بالنسبه لى 
عارفه انتى قلتى كلمه فى رد سابق لاوشا عن المسلمين فى اوائل الاسلام وتحملهم للتعذيب بس بردو من رحمه ربنا وعلمه بطاقه كل منهم هناك اناس اظهروا انهم خرجوا من الاسلام وعادوا للكفر والعياذ بالله لعدم قدرتهم على تحمل الالم 
انا فى انتظار التأمل الاخير وليس بأخر ان شاء الله 
الى لقاء

----------


## زهــــراء

> يا سلام هوه حيبقى موضوع واحد؟ طب بس ادخلي انتي السجن وحشتوفي حنعمل ايه... ان معملتش 3 أيام 3 ليالي أفراح وليالي ملاح 
> 
> وطبعا تؤمري زي مانتي عايزه أجيب لك مصنع أيس كريم بحالة مش مكنة بس...
> نتخلص من زهراء وأوشا تدخل السجن في يوم واحد؟ ده اليوم ده حيبقى عيد قومي واجازة سنوية


*لالالالالالا لاااااااااااااااااا
إنتِ بتحلمي بقى ياحنان ..إنتِ فكرك إننا هنعمر في السجن كثير؟؟
ماحزرتي ياقلبي..
السجن ذات نفسييييته حيتشرد ..حيخرجونا بعد أول خمس دقائق وحياتك ...
عموماً بانت نوايااااااااكم وإن الرد آتٍ آتٍ آتٍ والله ولي التوفيق..
بيان صادر من قوات التحرير..
وعلى رأي أبلتي ..إنصرفي بأمر الله
*

----------


## sameh atiya

> سامح
> مع اول احساس ليك ان التنك فاضي صدقني حتبعت تجيب الحي بتاعك كله في مقابل ان التنك يتملي هههههه


*هما مش هايجيبولنا ديلفيرى*




> *آبسلوتلي..*


*إيه الكلمة دى عمرى ما شفتها فى اللغة العربية* 

*والله بالصدفة رجعت بقرأ فى كتاب تانى كنت قريته من مدة قريبة* 
*لقيت فية حكمة بتقول ( من يتغذى جيداً يشعر بالسعادة ويحسن الإنتاج )*
*قلت الله ده الموضوع بجد بقى مش انا بس*

----------


## حنـــــان

> السلام عليكم
> هوة انواع التعذيب فيها اختيار بردو ياحنان دا اسمه تعذيب يعنى لو حتى حطونى فى غرفه مظلمه يبقى تعذيب بالنسبه لى 
> عارفه انتى قلتى كلمه فى رد سابق لاوشا عن المسلمين فى اوائل الاسلام وتحملهم للتعذيب بس بردو من رحمه ربنا وعلمه بطاقه كل منهم هناك اناس اظهروا انهم خرجوا من الاسلام وعادوا للكفر والعياذ بالله لعدم قدرتهم على تحمل الالم 
> انا فى انتظار التأمل الاخير وليس بأخر ان شاء الله 
> الى لقاء


هوه أكيد درجات تحمل الألم بتتفاوت من شخص للتاني... كل اللي أتمناه ان مايجيش في يوم حد مننا يضطر يكتشف يقدر يتحمل الألم قد ايه  :: 
السؤال الأخير قرب أهوه

----------


## حنـــــان

> *لالالالالالا لاااااااااااااااااا
> إنتِ بتحلمي بقى ياحنان ..إنتِ فكرك إننا هنعمر في السجن كثير؟؟
> ماحزرتي ياقلبي..
> السجن ذات نفسييييته حيتشرد ..حيخرجونا بعد أول خمس دقائق وحياتك ...
> عموماً بانت نوايااااااااكم وإن الرد آتٍ آتٍ آتٍ والله ولي التوفيق..
> بيان صادر من قوات التحرير..
> وعلى رأي أبلتي ..إنصرفي بأمر الله
> *


أنا مش حنصرف لسه فاضل لي سؤال وانصرف
انتي انصرفي عالسجن ماتخافيش حيستحملوكي عشان خاطر البشرية وكان الله في عونهم
استني السؤال الأخير على وصول أهوه

----------


## osha

> *هما مش هايجيبولنا ديلفيرى*
> 
> 
> *إيه الكلمة دى عمرى ما شفتها فى اللغة العربية* 
> 
> *والله بالصدفة رجعت بقرأ فى كتاب تانى كنت قريته من مدة قريبة* 
> *لقيت فية حكمة بتقول ( من يتغذى جيداً يشعر بالسعادة ويحسن الإنتاج )*
> *قلت الله ده الموضوع بجد بقى مش انا بس*


اينعم
موافقة وبالاجماع كمان
وبالامارة الصور اللي راحت في الوبا :Omg: 
والا خليني ساكتة الساعة دي  ::@:

----------


## حنـــــان

[frame="10 80"]السؤال 30

قال رسول الله ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم
إن للصائم عند فطره لدعوة ما ترد ‏ 

أول يوم صيام على وشك الانتهاء
ما هو أول دعاء ستتوجه به متضرعا الى الله عز وجل وقت الافطار
في أول يوم في هذا الشهر المبارك؟[/frame]
السؤال 21 22 23 24 25 26 27 28 29

----------


## حنـــــان

أحبائي الكرام...

السؤال الأخير ده ممكن تشعروا انه فيه شئ من التطفل.
خصوصا ان الدعاء ده شئ بين العبد وربه.

في اللي حيحب يكتب دعائه هنا يشاركنا أمانيه... وندعي معاه ربنا يحقق له رجاه.
وفي اللي حيحب يخلي دعائه في قلبه.

مش مهم تقول حتدعي بايه...
بس برضو السؤال يستاهل التفكير.

قضيت معاكم أيام جميلة في التأملات.
كل سنة وانتم طيبين
ورمضان كريم  :f2: 
اللهم تقبل صلاتنا وصيامنا وقيامنا واغفر لنا وارحمنا يا أرحم الراحمين.

وكل تأملات وانتم بخير  ::

----------


## om elbanat

> [frame="10 80"]السؤال 30
> 
> قال رسول الله ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم
> إن للصائم عند فطره لدعوة ما ترد ‏ 
> 
> أول يوم صيام على وشك الانتهاء
> ما هو أول دعاء ستتوجه به متضرعا الى الله عز وجل وقت الافطار
> في أول يوم في هذا الشهر المبارك؟[/frame]
> السؤال 21 22 23 24 25 26 27 28 29


السلام عليكم
اختى الحبيبه حنان سؤالك هذا بمجرد ان قرأته تذكرت حدث منذ 18عاما كان موقف مابين الحياه والموت واقسم واؤؤكد انه لولا رحمه الله ان جعل لنا الدعاء ليستجب لنا ماكان تغيير الحال  
عاوزة اقول الدعاء الصادق لابد وان يرفع الى الله ليس بينه وبين الله عز وجل حجاب طالما ان الانسان يفعل على قدر طاقته واستطاعته بالالتزام بما امره الله  وان هذه الدعوة خالصه من القلب لوجه الله 
معلش اصل انا رمضان بالنسبه لى حاجه مختلفه قوى عن ناس كثير خاصه فى امر الدعاء عند الافطار 
اقولك بقى انا كل دعواتى طوال العام لاتخلو من هذين الدعائين 
الاول:
اللهم اجعل خير عمرى اخره وخير اعمالى خواتمها وخير ايامى يوم القاك فيه 
الثانى :
 لزوجى ولبناتى ان ربنا يحبب الايمان فى قلوبهم وييسر لهم كل امر عسير
طبعا بالاضافه الى الكثير والكثير لو سمح لى الوقت هكتب صفحات 
لاتنسوا الدعاء ولاتنسوا اليقين بالاستجابه حتى يستجب لكم الله ان شاء الله 
 فإن الدعاء والقضاء يتصارعان 
وسئل رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم عن هذا فقال (إن الدعاء ينفع مما نزل ومما لم ينزل، فعليكم عباد الله بالدعاء)، وقال - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : (لا يرد القضاء إلا الدعاء)و (لا يزال القضاء والدعاء يعتلجان ما بين الأرض والسماء). 
ومعنى (يعتلجان) أي يتصارعان، فأيهما غلب أصاب، 

وكل عام وانتِ بخير واسرتك الكريمه 
وكل عام وكل اعضاء المنتدى بخير وعفو وعافيه من الله
اللهم اغفر لى ولوالدى وللمؤمنين والمؤمنات يوم يقوم الحساب 
امين

----------


## زهــــراء

> [frame="10 80"]السؤال 30
> 
> قال رسول الله ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم
> إن للصائم عند فطره لدعوة ما ترد ‏ 
> 
> أول يوم صيام على وشك الانتهاء
> ما هو أول دعاء ستتوجه به متضرعا الى الله عز وجل وقت الافطار
> في أول يوم في هذا الشهر المبارك؟[/frame]
> السؤال 21 22 23 24 25 26 27 28 29


*رمضان كريم ياحنان ..ينعاد عليكِ بكل الخير حبيبتي .....
سؤالك جميل فكرني بأماني ودعوات كثيرة ...
أول دعوة ؟؟..لاء مينفعش...ممكن أقولك اللي بعدها ينفع؟..
بأدعي إن ربنا يهدي الجميع ويوحد المسلمين ويخرج القوات متنيلة الجنسيات من بلدي يارب  ..قولي آمين ياحنان...

أم البنات ...كلام حضرتك جميل جداً ..ربنا يرضى عليكِ يارب ويسعدك دنيا وآخرة ....

كل سنة والجميع بألف خير...
سأشتاق للتأملات كثيراً ياحنان ...إنتِ مش حتوحشيني بقى..
متتأخريش علينا ياحنان......*

----------


## sameh atiya

> السؤال 30
> 
> 
> قال رسول الله ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم
> إن للصائم عند فطره لدعوة ما ترد ‏  
> أول يوم صيام على وشك الانتهاء
> ما هو أول دعاء ستتوجه به متضرعا الى الله عز وجل وقت الافطار
> في أول يوم في هذا الشهر المبارك؟
> 
> ...


*أول دعاء هايكون*
*حسبى الله ونعم الوكيل فى اللى ظلمنى*
*حسبى الله ونعم الوكيل*
*وطبعاً هادعوا لوالدى الشهر كله وأكيد أول دعاء هايكون خارج بإيجابية هايكون لوالدى*

----------


## Masrawya

> [frame="10 80"]السؤال 30
> 
> قال رسول الله ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم
> إن للصائم عند فطره لدعوة ما ترد ‏ 
> 
> أول يوم صيام على وشك الانتهاء
> ما هو أول دعاء ستتوجه به متضرعا الى الله عز وجل وقت الافطار
> في أول يوم في هذا الشهر المبارك؟[/frame]
> السؤال 21 22 23 24 25 26 27 28 29



جميل السؤال يا حنان

بصى هو مافيش حاجه معينه فى اول يوم رمضان انا  وقت الفطار ده بدعى كتير اوى بكل اللى نفسى فيه  بيكون متهيألى انه وقت استجابة

بس الدعوه اللى حفظاها و بقولها على طول على الفطار

" اللهم انى لك صمت وعلى رزقك افطرت و عليك توكلت....اللهم اجعلنى ممن صام و تقبلت منه و اقام لك ورضيت عنه...اللهم امين يارب العالين"

كل سنة وانتى طيبة يا حنان
و يعود عليكِ الايام بكل خير يارب 
رمضان كريم
 :f:   :f:   :f:

----------


## حنـــــان

> السلام عليكم
> اختى الحبيبه حنان سؤالك هذا بمجرد ان قرأته تذكرت حدث منذ 18عاما كان موقف مابين الحياه والموت واقسم واؤؤكد انه لولا رحمه الله ان جعل لنا الدعاء ليستجب لنا ماكان تغيير الحال  
> عاوزة اقول الدعاء الصادق لابد وان يرفع الى الله ليس بينه وبين الله عز وجل حجاب طالما ان الانسان يفعل على قدر طاقته واستطاعته بالالتزام بما امره الله  وان هذه الدعوة خالصه من القلب لوجه الله 
> معلش اصل انا رمضان بالنسبه لى حاجه مختلفه قوى عن ناس كثير خاصه فى امر الدعاء عند الافطار 
> اقولك بقى انا كل دعواتى طوال العام لاتخلو من هذين الدعائين 
> الاول:
> اللهم اجعل خير عمرى اخره وخير اعمالى خواتمها وخير ايامى يوم القاك فيه 
> الثانى :
>  لزوجى ولبناتى ان ربنا يحبب الايمان فى قلوبهم وييسر لهم كل امر عسير
> ...


أم البنات
كلامك جميل قوي وقريته مرتين تلاته قبل ما أرد مش لشئ غير انه مريح للأعصاب.
تسلم ايدك وجزاك الله كل خير.
دايما بيبقى عندي تساؤل في مسائل الدعاء والقضاء وصراعهم... وعمري ما بوصل لاجابة شافية... انما مش مكانة هنا.
اللهم آمين يارب ويستجيب لكل دعائنا ودعائكم في رمضان.
وكل سنة وانتي طيب يا أم البنات.
ربنا يبارك فيك وفي أسرتك الكريمة.
رمضان كريم.

----------


## حنـــــان

> *رمضان كريم ياحنان ..ينعاد عليكِ بكل الخير حبيبتي .....
> سؤالك جميل فكرني بأماني ودعوات كثيرة ...
> أول دعوة ؟؟..لاء مينفعش...ممكن أقولك اللي بعدها ينفع؟..
> بأدعي إن ربنا يهدي الجميع ويوحد المسلمين ويخرج القوات متنيلة الجنسيات من بلدي يارب  ..قولي آمين ياحنان...
> 
> أم البنات ...كلام حضرتك جميل جداً ..ربنا يرضى عليكِ يارب ويسعدك دنيا وآخرة ....
> 
> كل سنة والجميع بألف خير...
> سأشتاق للتأملات كثيراً ياحنان ...إنتِ مش حتوحشيني بقى..
> متتأخريش علينا ياحنان......*


آمين يا رب العالمين... انصرنا وانصر أمة المسلمين ولم شملنا ووحد كلمتنا يارب.
وربنا يحقق لك كل أمانيك ان شاء الله يا زهراء.
انتي كمان حتوحشيني من هنا للتأملات الجاية.

كل سنة وانتي طيبة.
ورمضان كريم.
(كفاية كده ومش عايزه أشوفك للسنة الجاية بقى عشان الضغط بس  ::  )

----------


## حنـــــان

> *أول دعاء هايكون*
> *حسبى الله ونعم الوكيل فى اللى ظلمنى*
> *حسبى الله ونعم الوكيل*
> *وطبعاً هادعوا لوالدى الشهر كله وأكيد أول دعاء هايكون خارج بإيجابية هايكون لوالدى*


يا بخت مين بات مظلوم ولا باتش ظالم يا سامح  :: 
الله يرحم الوالد ويحسن اليه ويسكنه جناته يا رب
كل سنة وانت طيب يا سامح
رمضان كريم

----------


## Amira

> السؤال 30
> 
> 
> قال رسول الله ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم
> إن للصائم عند فطره لدعوة ما ترد ‏  
> أول يوم صيام على وشك الانتهاء
> ما هو أول دعاء ستتوجه به متضرعا الى الله عز وجل وقت الافطار
> في أول يوم في هذا الشهر المبارك؟
> 
> ...


*مش عارفة الدعاء بيجي معايا بشكل إرتجالي و ساعات بيخوني المعنى اللي عايزة أقوله * 
*بس الدعوة الاكيدة و علي بالي... اللهم أصلح ذات بيننا ..* 
*و ده بسبب موقف عائلي متأزم من فترة.. و الفترة طولت قوي* 

*يااه يا حنان الايام بتجري بسرعة ... بس انا سعيدة بجد بكل مشاركة عملتها في التأملات و سعيدة بيكي أكنر لأنك مختلفة عن التأملات اللي فاتت * 

*عاملة نيو لوك عالي قوي * 

*كل سنة و أنتي طيبة و بخير و ربنا يكرمك باللي تتمنيه كله *

----------


## حنـــــان

> جميل السؤال يا حنان
> 
> بصى هو مافيش حاجه معينه فى اول يوم رمضان انا  وقت الفطار ده بدعى كتير اوى بكل اللى نفسى فيه  بيكون متهيألى انه وقت استجابة
> 
> بس الدعوه اللى حفظاها و بقولها على طول على الفطار
> 
> " اللهم انى لك صمت وعلى رزقك افطرت و عليك توكلت....اللهم اجعلنى ممن صام و تقبلت منه و اقام لك ورضيت عنه...اللهم امين يارب العالين"
> 
> كل سنة وانتى طيبة يا حنان
> ...


آمين يا رب العالمين
اللهم تقبل صلاتنا وصيامنا وقيامنا واغفر لنا وارحمنا يا أرحم الراحمين.

ازي حال أول يوم في الصيام يا مصراوية؟ أنا السنة دي أول مرة أتعب كده في أول يوم رمضان... بس أعتقد ان السبب اني ماكنتش مستعدة له بالشكل الكافي... وأقصد هنا الاستعداد الروحاني مش السحور مثلا... مع اني جيت عالظهر وكنت حموت مالجوع  ::  بس الحمد لله اليوم عدى على خير.

كل سنة وانتي طيبة يا مصراوية ورمضان كريم  :f2:

----------


## حنـــــان

> *مش عارفة الدعاء بيجي معايا بشكل إرتجالي و ساعات بيخوني المعنى اللي عايزة أقوله * 
> *بس الدعوة الاكيدة و علي بالي... اللهم أصلح ذات بيننا ..* 
> *و ده بسبب موقف عائلي متأزم من فترة.. و الفترة طولت قوي* 
> 
> *يااه يا حنان الايام بتجري بسرعة ... بس انا سعيدة بجد بكل مشاركة عملتها في التأملات و سعيدة بيكي أكنر لأنك مختلفة عن التأملات اللي فاتت * 
> 
> *عاملة نيو لوك عالي قوي * 
> 
> *كل سنة و أنتي طيبة و بخير و ربنا يكرمك باللي تتمنيه كله *


معلش يا أميرة
كل ماجي أرد عليكي يطلع لي موال تاني في المنتدى
قلت اهي أميرة مننا وعلينا ومش حتزعل لو اتأخرت عليها شوية مش كده ولا اييييه  ::xx:: 

ربنا يحقق لك كل أمانيك يا أمرة ويستجيب لكل دعواتنا

أنا اللي استمتعت جدا بتواجدك يا أميرة وكل مشاركاتك الجميلة.
انما ايه حكاية مختلفة دي مانا زي مانا  :y: 

كل سنة وانتي طيبة يا أميرة ورمضان كريم
وأشوفك ان شاء الله في التأملات الجاية  :f2:

----------


## zezostar55

حقيقى انا كنت بدور على احد يشاركنى هذا بجد موضوع من اهم الموضوعات التى يجب ان تناقش وخاصة للشباب انا مستنى
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz

----------


## حنـــــان

أهلا بك في المنتدى يا زيزو ستار
بس مش فاهمة موضوع ايه اللي مهم وعايز تتناقش فيه؟

----------


## بنت شهريار

للرررررررررررررررررررررفع
فينك ياحنان وفين تأملاتك
 :f2:

----------


## حنـــــان

لا اديني فرصة سنة سنتين أستعيد قواي وأرجع تاني  :: 
تسلمي عالرفع يا عبير ومنورة المنتدى... على فكرة أنا كنت قلت لك حمد الله عالسلامة في حتة كده في المنتدى وانتي مارديتيش ودي جريمة لا تغتفر ...  :Ranting2: 
خلاص بلاش دراما نعديها المرة دي  :Closedeyes:  منورة برضو.

----------


## بنت شهريار

وحشتنا اوووووووووى تأملاتك ياحنان
ووحشتينا انتى اكتر واكتر
يارب تكونى بخير حبيبتى
 :f2:

----------


## العسل المر

> تسلمي عالرفع يا عبير ومنورة المنتدى... على فكرة أنا كنت قلت لك حمد الله عالسلامة في حتة كده في المنتدى وانتي مارديتيش ودي جريمة لا تغتفر ... 
> خلاص بلاش دراما نعديها المرة دي  منورة برضو.



وأنا كمان ...





> وحشتنا اوووووووووى تأملاتك ياحنان
> ووحشتينا انتى اكتر واكتر
> يارب تكونى بخير



وأنا كمان ...

----------

